# Many cutting the cord on cable/satellite



## Dakota

This topic came up in another thread about the R6300 router review I posted saying not to buy the P.O.S. Some commenting about how great the Roku is, etc. 

  Anyway, top headline news this morning on wtop.... 


Cut the cord to save money on cable - WTOP.com

  Aps mentioned Aereo.com, which is the 1st time I'd ever seen the site and this article says that this could be a game changer in the future. 

  Directv made a bid for Hulu but it was a low ball bid, IMO, and as it sits, last I read, Hulu has decided to stand alone at this time.  Internet TV seems to be the future, no equipment, no 4 hour windows waiting for installers, just a simple site and either Chromecast, Roku, xbox/PS, HDMI, whatever for access.  

   Interesting....


----------



## ArkRescue

I saw this article, and I have been interested in cutting the cord also.  I do not understand the relationship between the devices and the service providers so I need to get up to speed on that.

I usually end up recording shows to watch at odd times that I have time to sit still.  Somehow I don't ever get around to seeing everything and when I run low on disk space I end up deleting some of the shows I have not yet seen.

I tend to records things like:  Dr Oz, nature/animal programs, and watch HGTV while I am doing other things around the house.  If I can do this cheaper than the current $196 a month we pay now for FIOS (TV/internet/land line), that would be awesome.

I have recently been trying to find a cheaper high speed internet provider than FIOS or Cable.  Seems they have increased the price so you'll pay no less than $100 a month just for internet as a stand alone service.


----------



## GWguy

I gave it up a long time ago.  I just get a handful of TV signals over-the-air now, but get to see the major network shows.  Everything else is DVDs or some online shoes.


----------



## slotpuppy

GWguy said:


> I gave it up a long time ago.  I just get a handful of TV signals over-the-air now, but get to see the major network shows.  Everything else is DVDs or some *online shoes*.



I have never watched an online shoe, are they very interesting?


----------



## GWguy

slotpuppy said:


> I have never watched an online shoe, are they very interesting?



Yeah.  Very diverse.  There's some white ones, black ones, brown ones, red ones, sexy ones, sneaky ones.......


----------



## ArkRescue

GWguy said:


> Yeah.  Very diverse.  There's some white ones, black ones, brown ones, red ones, sexy ones, sneaky ones.......



but I hear you are racist and only like WHITE shoes 



te he


----------



## GURPS

Hulu - you can stream a lot of shows 
Netfliks - nuff said ....

several networks offer next day or week free web viewing


----------



## ArkRescue

GURPS said:


> Hulu - you can stream a lot of shows
> Netfliks - nuff said ....
> 
> several networks offer next day or week free web viewing



I think Hulu would work for me.  So I can use my computer to run a cable to my HDTV right?


----------



## GURPS

ArkRescue said:


> I think Hulu would work for me.  So I can use my computer to run a cable to my HDTV right?



if your laptop has an HDMI Port or your TV a VGA Port


[hdmi is better, carrys the audio as well as video]


----------



## ArkRescue

GURPS said:


> if your laptop has an HDMI Port or your TV a VGA Port
> 
> 
> [hdmi is better, carrys the audio as well as video]



Some people leave their PC's on 24/7, I do not.  So I don't know that I want to be leaving my PC on all time to record shows you know?


----------



## mAlice

We dumped cable a long time ago.  We just dumped netflix, because their selection has gone from 'okay' to 'worse'.  We stream from Hulu and Amazon, and get a few of the lower channels for local news and odd shows.  We get a couple of stations that have reruns of shows like Flipper, Partridge Family, I Dream of Jeannie...pretty off the wall stuff.  I think one of them is MeTV, and I forget what the other one is.  Everything else is a purchased DVD.


----------



## bresamil

We have not had a tv provider for 4 years.  Between Hulu, Netflix, and the many channels that have episodes available the next day, we have not missed much.


----------



## ArkRescue

bresamil said:


> We have not had a tv provider for 4 years.  Between Hulu, Netflix, and the many channels that have episodes available the next day, we have not missed much.



That is why I am thinking I can get away with dropping the TV part.  I am very serious when I say I maybe watch TV all of 20 to 30 minutes a day (that's why I never seem to get through the list of shows saved on the DVR).


----------



## aps45819

ArkRescue said:


> I think Hulu would work for me.  So I can use my computer to run a cable to my HDTV right?



get a Roku box

Hulu saves about 6 weeks of the current season and Netflix has the previous seasons of shows,
My winter project is to sit down and watch _LOST_ from start to finish


----------



## ArkRescue

aps45819 said:


> get a Roku box
> 
> Hulu saves about 6 weeks of the current season and Netflix has the previous seasons of shows,
> My winter project is to sit down and watch _LOST_ from start to finish



Will I be able to easily use different TV's (living room, bedroom, etc) or does that complicate things?


----------



## Dakota

mAlice said:


> We dumped cable a long time ago.  We just dumped netflix, because their selection has gone from 'okay' to 'worse'.  We stream from Hulu and Amazon, and get a few of the lower channels for local news and odd shows.  We get a couple of stations that have reruns of shows like Flipper, Partridge Family, I Dream of Jeannie...pretty off the wall stuff.  I think one of them is MeTV, and I forget what the other one is.  Everything else is a purchased DVD.



I'm watching Archie Bunker   In another thread, Christy mentioned loving her Roku so I ordered one.  This is pretty fricken great - you'd love it.  Crackle is wonderful, tons of choices.  I'm loving the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Dakota

bresamil said:


> We have not had a tv provider for 4 years.  Between Hulu, Netflix, and the many channels that have episodes available the next day, we have not missed much.



I could live without it because I watch so little TV.  

You know... my dad and step-mom have everything but they don't have a Roku.   I'm buying them one of these for Christmas.


----------



## ArkRescue

Dakota said:


> I'm watching Archie Bunker   In another thread, Christy mentioned loving her Roku so I ordered one.  This is pretty fricken great - you'd love it.  Crackle is wonderful, tons of choices.  I'm loving the trip down memory lane.



I was checking online and for Roku 3 the best price was $88 at Walmart.


----------



## Dakota

Archie is talking about why we don't need gun control and I swear Edith reminds me of a neighbor.  

I am so glad I have no plans this weekend and just about all my Christmas shopping can be done on my computer.


----------



## Dakota

ArkRescue said:


> I was checking online and for Roku 3 the best price was $88 at Walmart.



I bought the Roku 2 for $49.91 off Amazon on Saturday but the price is back up to $79.99.  I will check the sales ads this weekend and let you know if I see any sales.  I really want to get my dad one of these.  He would love it!!!  It would suck if I had to pay more to get him one than what I paid just 'cuz it is Christmas and it is so popular.


----------



## Dakota

The router I bought went up to $135 and it was on sale for $89.99 on amazon and it is blazing fast.


----------



## ArkRescue

Dakota said:


> Archie is talking about why we don't need gun control and I swear Edith reminds me of a neighbor.
> 
> I am so glad I have no plans this weekend and just about all my Christmas shopping can be done on my computer.



It's gonna be a lite gift giving xmas on my end.  I'm over my head in critter bills and will be glad if I get gift cards to places I can buy critter food like Tractor Supply and Petsmart or Walmart.

I was buying clearance items the past few months, so the gifts are decent considering I paid on average $15 per person. Only have 2 people left to buy for .


----------



## ArkRescue

Dakota said:


> I bought the Roku 2 for $49.91 off Amazon on Saturday but the price is back up to $79.99.  I will check the sales ads this weekend and let you know if I see any sales.  I really want to get my dad one of these.  He would love it!!!  It would suck if I had to pay more to get him one than what I paid just 'cuz it is Christmas and it is so popular.



I have a HDTV so the 3 works for those per what I saw online.


----------



## Dakota

ArkRescue said:


> It's gonna be a lite gift giving xmas on my end.  I'm over my head in critter bills and will be glad if I get gift cards to places I can buy critter food like Tractor Supply and Petsmart or Walmart.
> 
> I was buying clearance items the past few months, so the gifts are decent considering I paid on average $15 per person. Only have 2 people left to buy for .



2 of my 3 cats have been sick so I know how vet bills can be....   The old girl has arthritis pretty bad but the supplements are really helping her.  My middle cat is just malnourished but also has some behavior problems we are working with... other than that... 

I have a very short Christmas list... 

- my kids
- my 2 neices
- my 1 nephew
- a gift for a gift exchange
- my dad and his wife 

My sister and I are not exchanging this year.  We pull names on my husband's side of the family and that really helps.  I wish I could lure my dad into doing the same thing.  I find gift exchanges fun!!!


----------



## Dakota

This little box is amazing.  I love it... totally love it!!! 

In fact, I am going to be pretty tired at work tomorrow if I stay up much longer.


----------



## aps45819

ArkRescue said:


> Will I be able to easily use different TV's (living room, bedroom, etc) or does that complicate things?


one per TV


ArkRescue said:


> I was checking online and for Roku 3 the best price was $88 at Walmart.



Search Results for roku at TigerDirect.com

Check the resolution on your TVs. If it's not 1080P, go with one of 720P resolution Rokus

I've got a HMDI cable hooked up to the TV and the audio RCA cables plugged into an Aux input on a stereo. Love the _Blues/Rock_ channel on Pandora running through the stereo


----------



## GURPS

ArkRescue said:


> Some people leave their PC's on 24/7, I do not.  So I don't know that I want to be leaving my PC on all time to record shows you know?





where did I say anything about recording


----------



## GURPS

Dakota said:


> I could live without it because I watch so little TV.
> 
> You know... my dad and step-mom have everything but they don't have a Roku.   I'm buying them one of these for Christmas.





I download all the Tv Shows I watch


----------



## Dakota

aps45819 said:


> one per TV
> 
> 
> Search Results for roku at TigerDirect.com
> 
> Check the resolution on your TVs. If it's not 1080P, go with one of 720P resolution Rokus
> 
> I've got a HMDI cable hooked up to the TV and the audio RCA cables plugged into an Aux input on a stereo. Love the _Blues/Rock_ channel on Pandora running through the stereo




Actually, if you don't mind the hassle, you could move your box from TV to TV - of course you'd be unplugging and plugging in but it is far easier than moving a cable box from place to place, IMO.  


BTW   the coffee cannot brew fast enough this morning for me.


----------



## ArkRescue

Dakota said:


> 2 of my 3 cats have been sick so I know how vet bills can be....   The old girl has arthritis pretty bad but the supplements are really helping her.  My middle cat is just malnourished but also has some behavior problems we are working with... other than that...
> 
> I have a very short Christmas list...
> 
> - my kids
> - my 2 neices
> - my 1 nephew
> - a gift for a gift exchange
> - my dad and his wife
> 
> My sister and I are not exchanging this year.  We pull names on my husband's side of the family and that really helps.  I wish I could lure my dad into doing the same thing.  I find gift exchanges fun!!!



The most recent kitty we accepted was a very thin but large black kitty that showed up at the Waldorf Motel.  Someone may have dumped the kitty after finding out the lady who works there is a kitty lover.  That gal is responsible for 7 kittens/cats we accepted this year.  I felt-up (lol) the newest kitty as much as I could (while she was in cage with heating pad in the barn) to feel for do-dads, didn't feel any, so it's probably a female.  Very sweet and loving and VERY HUNGRY.  I have 3 kitties going to HS next week for vetting including the newest black one.  The others are a feral caught on my property with roundworms (threw them up ewww) and a 5 month old kitten that is sweet as can be but appears to be part feral.

One of the 9 kittens we have available recently peed on the rug in several places so I caged her, and she is no longer available for adoption (Mrs. Howell).  I will have to place her as a barn cat.  I will not knowingly adopt out a critter with a potty problem - no one wants a kitty that pees on the floor.


----------



## MarieB

aps45819 said:


> one per TV
> 
> 
> Search Results for roku at TigerDirect.com
> 
> Check the resolution on your TVs. If it's not 1080P, go with one of 720P resolution Rokus
> 
> I've got a HMDI cable hooked up to the TV and the audio RCA cables plugged into an Aux input on a stereo. Love the _Blues/Rock_ channel on Pandora running through the stereo



Probably a stupid question, but do yiu still see the shows in HD?


----------



## MarieB

Interesting article 

Ready To Cut The Cable TV Cord? Here's How To Do It - Forbes


----------



## ArkRescue

So I see this a friend sent me:

Roku HD Streaming Player 829610880266 | eBay

But when I checked the Roku website previously it said the HDTV version was Roku 3 at almost twice the price of the others - so what's up with his model?  Is it really HDTV?

ahhh says this:   	Max. Resolution: 720p


----------



## GURPS

ArkRescue said:


> - so what's up with his model?  Is it really HDTV?
> 
> ahhh says this:   	Max. Resolution: 720p





720 is HDTV .... opposed to 480 for standard TV

also can be displayed in 1080


----------



## Dakota

I'm messing around with a program called Satellite Direct.

Here is a link...

Watch online TV on Your PC with SatelliteDirect - Over 3,500 HD Channels Available 24/7

I paid $29.99 for it so I'm not sure if I got a short sale or something.  

Anyway... I am having loads of fun checking out all the channels.  I was watching AMC's "Twins" on here a moment ago but my ADD kicked in.  

Anyway... something those wishing to cut the cord might be interested in.


----------



## aps45819

I found this one
PlayOn | Watch Free Online Movies, Shows, Live Sports on Your TV and More | PlayOn


While the program is running on your computer you have access through your home network to most networks.

I start the program and then access the PlayOn app on the Roku


----------



## onelove6366

Doesn't watching the shows on line burn up a lot of data? We are on a 15 GB per month plan with no other options available. I dropped Direct TV several years ago and we pulled from the air for quite a while which was fine for the most part. I discovered RT! Our home had a really nice old fashioned antenna on the roof that worked great however it was pretty much destroyed during the deracho and I've been back with Direct TV ever since but hate spending the money even for the lowest level they offer when the channels I WOULD be interested in that I get are showing stupid crap like Pawn Stars, Swamp People and the like instead of HISTORY. We watch PBS more than anything. I'm really ready to send Direct TV packing again but would like to know what options do we have to grab more TV out of the air. We are just not sure what type of antenna to buy.


----------



## Dakota

onelove6366 said:


> Doesn't watching the shows on line burn up a lot of data? We are on a 15 GB per month plan with no other options available. I dropped Direct TV several years ago and we pulled from the air for quite a while which was fine for the most part. I discovered RT! Our home had a really nice old fashioned antenna on the roof that worked great however it was pretty much destroyed during the deracho and I've been back with Direct TV ever since but hate spending the money even for the lowest level they offer when the channels I WOULD be interested in that I get are showing stupid crap like Pawn Stars, Swamp People and the like instead of HISTORY. We watch PBS more than anything. I'm really ready to send Direct TV packing again but would like to know what options do we have to grab more TV out of the air.  *We are just not sure what type of antenna to buy*.



I have no limits on streaming.... 

You know what would be a great business for this area?

Somebody who specializes in installing and connecting roof antennas for those who want to cut the cord.  

I upgraded our directv 2 months ago and I've had a few issues - including right now, because we have been on and off with service the past few days.  The tech comes out in the morning but still... it is hassle.  I don't watch that much TV but when I do, I want it to work.  You know... how silly of me right?


----------



## Dakota

aps45819 said:


> I found this one
> PlayOn | Watch Free Online Movies, Shows, Live Sports on Your TV and More | PlayOn
> 
> 
> While the program is running on your computer you have access through your home network to most networks.
> 
> I start the program and then access the PlayOn app on the Roku



What are you getting on Playon that you don't get on the Roku?


----------



## blazinlow89

aps45819 said:


> I found this one
> PlayOn | Watch Free Online Movies, Shows, Live Sports on Your TV and More | PlayOn
> 
> 
> While the program is running on your computer you have access through your home network to most networks.
> 
> I start the program and then access the PlayOn app on the Roku



I haven't used the Playon app in a while, however the last time I used it I was not impressed.  I was more unimpressed by the Roku we had (XD iirc).  Menu was not very well developed, streaming in HD was rare, even with the new router.  I have had better a better experience using the Xbox, and our smart TV.  We use Chromecast for the Projector.  

We havent had cable in over a year and I have never had a urge to go back.


----------



## merc669

I have both a Roku 2 and 3. Roku 2 limited to 720P while the 3 can do 1080. The 3 uses a faster processor and is more responsive and quicker. Plus the 3 supports youtube. PlayOn uses your computer as a server and can stream most of the current content. I paid for the lifetime of 59 and not sure if its really worth it though. I have Netflix, Amazon, Hulu+ and Redbox that we subscribe to and watch. That along with Shoutcast and the LiveNews Channel is about all we watch. LiveNews Channel has Channel 7 news from DC so we use that for local weather only. I also use Plex Media Server for streaming music, pictures and movies from Digital copies from my main desktop.  Overall we are happy with both Roku's and now costing us around 25 a month compared to 150 when I was with Direct-TV. Only foreseeable issue I see now was when the FCC lost their case is companies like Verizon, throttling streaming shows forcing companies to raise the cost to pay the toll charges. But still if I can keep it under 40 or less its still pretty decent.


----------



## ArkRescue

*Netflix reaches deal with Comcast*

Just ran across this:

"NEW YORK (AP) -- Netflix has reached a deal with Comcast to ensure that its TV shows and movies are streamed smoothly to households, the first deal the online video streaming service has reached with an Internet service provider.

The two companies said in a joint statement Sunday they're establishing a more direct connection to provide a better service to customers that will also allow for future growth in Netflix traffic. The companies say the arrangement is already giving customers a better experience."

Netflix reaches deal with Comcast - WTOP.com


----------



## ArkRescue

Just saw this story:

"WASHINGTON -- It's a tough call to make, but more people are cutting the cable cord.

With more options out there, many people think paying for cable isn't worth it. Options such as Roku and Chromecast, which deliver current TV shows on an actual TV -- rather than a computer, and paid services such as Netflix are gaining in popularity.

"I feel like it's a little pricey, especially when I see that bill every month," cable-user Brendon Esposito says of costs for the service. "

http://wtop.com/249/3664108/The-trend-of-ditching-the-cable-box


----------



## blazinlow89

If they would be willing to offer a la carte options rather than ridiculous packages, more people would be willing to stick around.


----------



## ArkRescue

blazinlow89 said:


> If they would be willing to offer a la carte options rather than ridiculous packages, more people would be willing to stick around.



A relative of mine just went through hell and back with Comcast over seeing her bill increase.  In the course of the conversation about the $20 bill increase she saw, they offered to give her HBO free for 1 year but said they have to change her set top boxes to the more current one.  She was like fine.  She gets the next bill and her bill went up by like $40 - she finds out it's because of the rental fee for the newer model set top boxes !  Sheesh just how many tricks are there?  Not everyone can be an expert in all of the ways businesses have to increase their profits.

They (big business) have learned that they can get over $100 a month per household for Internet .... so we will never get away from the high prices will we?


----------



## GURPS

blazinlow89 said:


> If they would be willing to offer a la carte options rather than ridiculous packages, more people would be willing to stick around.





until content providers get with the program and realize the 'I Love Lucy' @ 0800 PM on Tuesdays business model is dead 
.. and let people either subscribe to specific shows [House of Cards on Netfliks] or channels and time shift when they want ... everything is digital anyway, it is tome to end the reign of the 'Video Recorder' and broadcast on X day of the week, and let people watch 'On Demand' when it fits their schedule 

making consumers record a TV show or Movie already stored as a computer file is just plain stupid 



until such time Torrent Method fits my needs just fine


----------



## Shutout

What is the going rate for basic cable and internet service? I dropped Comcast many years ago for reasons similar to those posted here. I have become so accustomed to having no TV, PC, or Internet at home I doubt I will ever go back.


----------



## ArkRescue

Shutout said:


> What is the going rate for basic cable and internet service? I dropped Comcast many years ago for reasons similar to those posted here. I have become so accustomed to having no TV, PC, or Internet at home I doubt I will ever go back.



Well I NEED internet so I can take advantage of the tele-work policy once a week.  I guess I should consider the price I pay for internet to be done in part with my commuting savings 4 days a month?  All work PC's are now being monitored to log activity, so that will cut back on personal use of work PC's I am sure.  At work we can not connect non-approved devices to the network, nor can we connect non-approved devices to the USB ports (not even to charge our phone), so people are relying on their smart phones for person internet usage now (and using a wall charger to recharge).  At any given time of day, you'll see some folks at the window trying to get a signal on their cell phones LOL.  Technology is being used against people who are not putting in a full days work now.  I assume there will be personnel changes based on the activity logging on work computers.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I dropped comcast cable once I kept seeing my bill go up over single month. It wasn't like 3 or 4 dollars it was like 10.00 or so a month. Finally after it going up to 200.00 I was like that is it. The fees that they kept tacking on was making it go to that level. The only part about Netflix I don't like is that there are certain TV shows that you have to get the DVD instead of streaming. Example: Under the Dome. That doesn't get streamed..but on Amazon Prime it does. So I may end up getting Amazon Prime also.


----------



## Misfit

I watch two channels. MASN for the Orioles & ESPN for Friday night fights. Everything else I see online. We just downgraded to a basic Direct TV package because it’s ridiculous to pay so much for so little, but guess what, I lost MASN. I went to look into MLB TV and its $120 for a year subscription and you get every game….except your local team.  They have a deal with cable providers not to let subscribers see their local teams so they have to buy cable. There’s a workaround for this but if I’m paying $120 I don’t think I should have to use it. I ended up downloading MLB at bat last night for $10 so at least I can listen to the Orioles (at least I should be able to). I’m about ready to say good bye to all of it.


----------



## GURPS

ArkRescue said:


> .... nor can we connect non-approved devices to the USB ports (not even to charge our phone), so people are relying on their smart phones for person internet usage now (and using a wall charger to recharge).
> 
> Technology is being used against people who are not putting in a full days work now.
> 
> I assume there will be personnel changes based on the activity logging on work computers.





as a Network Admin - we don't want you bringing your virus infected files to work via your Smart Phone, or stealing confidential company files 

 ....  if you don't get your project done on time, a review of  your web history might be warranted .... companies don't go looking unless there is already a problem


----------



## Dakota

I thought I'd share my latest venture.... 

I decided to do some heavy research on OTA antennas.  

I purchased this http://www.spectrumantenna.com/Long-Range-High-Gain-Outdoor-HDTV-Antenna-SP613-p/sp613.htm

I had a promo code, free shipping blah blah blah and ended up spending $78-79 dollars.  I thought the price was worth it and figured if it didn't work well, I'd just give it away or sell it at a yard sale.  

Anyway, we connected the antenna and simply placed it on the corner of our back deck in Mechanicsville, MD. to test it and picked up 46 or 48 channels.  My husband is amazed at the picture quality and the fact we picked up ION, MeTV and Grit in that line up.  I am being honest when I say the picture quality with this antenna is better than the quality we get with directv.  

We are in a contract with directv right now so to get out of it would cost $20 a month or $240 (12 months left) to get out, plus we are hockey fans and are, at the moment, a hostage to pay TV in order to watch any local games.  I think at the very least I am only going to keep 1 box and hope more options open up while running our contract out with directv out.   

Tomorrow, the plan is to put this about 25 feet in the air instead of our testing range of 7-8 feet off the ground.

I will post an update for those interested in how an OTA antenna would work in our area.  We are around the 5/235 split area in Mechanicsville. 



I do have 1 question.... what are some OTA recording options for live TV?  I can see the need would be very little with Hulu Plus but when you work shift work, you might like to catch the game a little later instead of waiting a day for it to show up elsewhere plus, I know we are stuck in a habit that may have to change.


----------



## GURPS

Dakota said:


> I do have 1 question.... what are some OTA recording options for live TV?





a VCR :shrug:


I am not sure a Tivo will operate without a channel guide for your cable provider


----------



## Dakota

GURPS said:


> a VCR :shrug:
> 
> 
> I am not sure a Tivo will operate without a channel guide for your cable provider



Tivo has the best user interface, no doubt about that but the cost of the equipment coupled with the monthly fee is... well.. pricey IMO.  

I dunno... I am early in reading about them and looking at options that may not even be necessary.


----------



## glhs837

Think you are pretty much stuck with using a home theatre computer, or HTPC. Not super expensive, but not cheap to set up a basic one, unless you already have a computer that can handle that laying around.


----------



## Dakota

glhs837 said:


> Think you are pretty much stuck with using a home theatre computer, or HTPC. Not super expensive, but not cheap to set up a basic one, unless you already have a computer that can handle that laying around.



I've been doing some on/off reading and I think I can format a USB/HDD hard drive and the interface on my SmartTV will allow pausing and recording of live TV.


----------



## Dakota

GURPS said:


> a VCR :shrug:
> 
> 
> I am not sure a Tivo will operate without a channel guide for your cable provider



I am posting all this for those who seriously are considering getting out of paid TV....

Tivo does have an OTA box that has the guide.  Right now, it is on special, $49.99 for the box and a $14.99 a month fee with a 1 year commitment.   Cord cutters are scuffing at the monthly costs but I can see the attraction for many who might find it worth $15 a month.  

"TiVo's new product, the TiVo Roamio OTA, isn't based on radical new technology. It's a near-twin of the most basic model of the TiVo Roamio, with the ability to record four shows at once and enough hard-disk space for 75 hours of HD video. The company simply ditched the CableCard slot which was required to hook up the box to cable TV—and it slashed the price from $200 to $50."

https://www.tivo.com/discover/anten...cHoJ3zuDJU0txlAujWeIkHe_g33tplQHvoaArnV8P8HAQ

I seriously think I have an option available with the SmartTV & using a USB/HDD hard drive. I'll play around with that later but have time since I am in a contract with Directv and looking to really get reception in other rooms right now using OTA.  I also think many DVR OTA boxes will be coming on the market next year while my contract runs out of time.  

I think in all my research on antennas, I was surprised other people said they got a better quality picture with their OTA antenna vs. paid cable/Satellite.  I had a hard time believing that but now that we have  connected and tested the one we bought, I can honestly say the picture is better with the OTA HD antenna vs. Directv. 

Today's plan is to get this up on the mounting pole & connect the TV's in the house.  

For the downstairs TV, I have 1 straight cable running but the rest of the house is spliced and we are going to try this on the wiring already in the house.


----------



## Dakota

One more thing, you can go on youtube and see the reviews on this TiVo OTA box... it does allow you to watch the live TV (with the antenna) and the ability to access your Netflix, Prime and Hulu (to name a few applications) from the box.  Basically, it is just like the Roku but you also have your live channels.  

Personally, if I was in the market right now, I would consider this a prime choice for DVR options & ease of usage.


----------



## Tami2red

ArkRescue said:


> I was checking online and for Roku 3 the best price was $88 at Walmart.



At one point Ollie's had them for $49.


----------



## ArkRescue

Tami2red said:


> At one point Ollie's had them for $49.



Interesting you'd reply to this as I was looking online for what FIOS phone and Internet alone would be so I can go back to DTV for TV.  I have phone, internet and TV from Verizon FIOS and the TV package we had is a mid level channel package for 3 tv's and NO premium channels at all, and they recently jacked the price up to $210 (started off as $135 with the 2 year agreement).  Now I'm not good at math but that is a HUGE increase.  The first big increase was when it went from $135 to $180, just recently it went to $210 WTH?  What are the people with premium channels paying?  $300 a month?  So anyway, I changed our channel package to one of the lowest they have and now most of the channels we liked are gone (of course).

I believe if I split off the services and went with DTV for TV it would still end up running me around what I am paying now and I'd probably get MORE channels?  Verizon wants to charge $85 a month for internet and phone, and that's with a 2 year agreement.  I am starting to wonder just how important TV really is.  Is it REALLY worth paying $100 a month for?  Granted I get to split that cost with 2 other people, so it's not as bad as I make it sound right?  BUT that's a LOT of money to pay for TV, phone, and internet!


----------



## ArkRescue

After talking to DTV, they say I get $10 off the Verizon service regular charge if I bundle through them for my Verizon services - $10 Hmmmm, so now I'm not sure if I'd really gain anything by switching.  Verizon jacks your rates up whether you like it or not and if you call to inquire that there is an error, then they say they will fix it then they don't, and if you keep calling back over and over and get an attitude, they will put you on hold until you hang up and still never fix your bill.  Been there done that, so I wish I could get away from Verizon all together but they and Cable are the only options for high speed internet where I live.  Lesson?  Never get an attitude with Verizon for not fixing your bill.  They will code your account so everytime you call you get put on hold and no one comes back or you are accidentally disconnected ......


----------



## Dakota

Ark, I am also asking myself how important TV is to us.  

Right now I'm a cable shaver.  That term is used when somebody cuts thier cable/sat. service to the bare bones and to 1 room.   I do have HBOGO because the men in our house love having that.  Since they are going a la carte next year, we won't have to have a cable subscription to get it.    

With our OTA antenna, we were able to pick up 4, 5, 7, 9, 14, 20, 22, 26, 30, 32, 33, 50, 66 and all the sub channels in between.  I cannot complain because ours is in our attic.  My husband didn't want rain or wind to touch our antenna and we both know that putting it on the roof would pick up many more stations.... but we got what we wanted.  This also enabled me to return Directv's $6.00 a month box (per room) back to them and still have access to channels.    

Channel 14.4 is like ID investigate with crime show programming.  That I enjoy.  
Channel 9.3 is all day radar like the Weather Channel. That comes in handy. 

When comparred to the local channels in my directv package, I see the only 2 I am not getting are channel 8 and 47 (Unimas) but I don't care. 

Since my computer is along the same wall as our TV, recording live TV is simple using media player. 

Out of the 250 channels provided, we came down to 29 that we may or may not want after crossing out locals, music, Spanish, religious and shopping channels.  When we narrowed that list down even further, we found we really like maybe 12 of them but would be happy to just have 6 of them.  Can we live without them?  Yep... I found fox news online, have my PC connected to my TV, so it is easy peasy to stream it over there without losing my computer and I am just not sure we can live without that channel.  Sometimes I like all day news.  :shrug:

And for some reason, our surround sound system is allowing us to stream local NHL games with center ice, which should be subjected to blackout rules.  I am thinking it was programmed in another country and cannot detect our location or something because I cannot see these games on my computer or roku box which are all on the same network.  

Even with all that, cutting the cord, even a shaved cord, is hard to finally do but since I'm under contract, I have time to re-evaluate that decision in late Spring.


----------



## Tilted

Dish Network's new over-the-top television service, Sling TV, is apparently up and running as of yesterday. It's them dipping their toes into the over-the-top content delivery market, offering more options to customers than the traditional cable / satellite bundles do. For $20 a month you get a limited number of channels - currently including ESPN, TNT, TBS, HGTV, CN, Disney and the Food Channel, among others - with the ability to watch shows whenever you want on a variety of different devices. So, you can stream shows, e.g.,  on a computer or tablet or smartphone or through Roku. You don't need one of Dish's own boxes. On the good side the service is contract free, you can turn it on or off as needed. On the bad side, it appears that you only get one stream at a time (someone can correct me if that's not correct).

They also offer other mini-packages for $5/month. I imagine the available channels will expand over time.

I know some people who are close to cutting the cord, so to speak, but haven't done so yet primarily because of sports programming. This service may make it easier for them to decide to do so.

Dish Network Rolls Out Sling TV, Reaches Deal With AMC


----------



## lucky_bee

Tilted said:


> Dish Network's new over-the-top television service, Sling TV, is apparently up and running as of yesterday. It's them dipping their toes into the over-the-top content delivery market, offering more options to customers than the traditional cable / satellite bundles do. For $20 a month you get a limited number of channels - currently including ESPN, TNT, TBS, HGTV, CN, Disney and the Food Channel, among others - with the ability to watch shows whenever you want on a variety of different devices. So, you can stream shows, e.g.,  on a computer or tablet or smartphone or through Roku. You don't need one of Dish's own boxes. On the good side the service is contract free, you can turn it on or off as needed. On the bad side, it appears that you only get one stream at a time (someone can correct me if that's not correct).
> 
> They also offer other mini-packages for $5/month. I imagine the available channels will expand over time.
> 
> I know some people who are close to cutting the cord, so to speak, but haven't done so yet primarily because of sports programming. This service may make it easier for them to decide to do so.
> 
> Dish Network Rolls Out Sling TV, Reaches Deal With AMC



I've been following this. I'm curious to how well it works. I only have one TV in the house so I'm not concerned about streaming more than one at a time. But I've been living off of my Roku for now with a Netflix account and use of friend's cable provider info to watch certain shows on certain network's apps like ABC. Unfortunately HGTV and Food Network are extremely limited on what shows you can watch on their apps, so this caught my eye. I'm definitely sure I don't want an actual cable package...my only option in my unit is Metrocast, plus now that I've cut the cord I'm totally fine without. But for $20 to have access to two of the only channels I actually miss and watched frequently? I'm definitely interested. I kind of want to wait and hear some reviews first though, before starting.


----------



## Tilted

lucky_bee said:


> I've been following this. I'm curious to how well it works. I only have one TV in the house so I'm not concerned about streaming more than one at a time. But I've been living off of my Roku for now with a Netflix account and use of friend's cable provider info to watch certain shows on certain network's apps like ABC. Unfortunately HGTV and Food Network are extremely limited on what shows you can watch on their apps, so this caught my eye. I'm definitely sure I don't want an actual cable package...my only option in my unit is Metrocast, plus now that I've cut the cord I'm totally fine without. But for $20 to have access to two of the only channels I actually miss and watched frequently? I'm definitely interested. I kind of want to wait and hear some reviews first though, before starting.



They're offering a 7-day free trial, so you should be able to try it and figure out if it suits your needs before spending money. You'll have to set up an account of course, but I suspect it's pretty easy to do. And they may require a credit card which would be charged if you don't cancel within the 7 days.

https://www.sling.com


----------



## lucky_bee

Tilted said:


> They're offering a 7-day free trial, so you should be able to try it and figure out if it suits your needs before spending money. You'll have to set up an account of course, but I suspect it's pretty easy to do. And they may require a credit card which would be charged if you don't cancel within the 7 days.
> 
> https://www.sling.com



Thanks! I'll look into signing up for a free trial asap!


----------



## merc669

I signed up for Sling Tv and got my invite 2 weeks ago. Nice to have Live News along with ESPN 1and 2. TBS, TNT, HGTV, Food, Disney and ABC Family along with Cartoon network to start. This weekend they added two more. El Rey (B Rated Drive In Movies) and the maker channel. Not sure of what to make of the Maker Channel yet. AMC supposedly this week maybe and thats to be followed  by the other AMC Channels, BBC America, BBC World News, IFC, Sundance TV, and We TV. AMC will be in the 20 dollar package. Not sure if they will charge another 5 for the rest. But quite happy and no issues with streaming them (i.e. pixels, buffering, etc). So far the spouse who pays the bills is quite pleased. Along with that, we have Netflix, Hulu+, Amazon and the free CBS Channels (news and tape delayed or short clips). Music channels like shoutcast and Pandora round out the rest. Ala Carte is nice and I wish cable companies along with the sat folks would take the hint.


----------



## Tilted

merc669 said:


> I signed up for Sling Tv and got my invite 2 weeks ago. Nice to have Live News along with ESPN 1and 2. TBS, TNT, HGTV, Food, Disney and ABC Family along with Cartoon network to start. This weekend they added two more. El Rey (B Rated Drive In Movies) and the maker channel. Not sure of what to make of the Maker Channel yet. AMC supposedly this week maybe and thats to be followed  by the other AMC Channels, BBC America, BBC World News, IFC, Sundance TV, and We TV. AMC will be in the 20 dollar package. Not sure if they will charge another 5 for the rest. But quite happy and no issues with streaming them (i.e. pixels, buffering, etc). So far the spouse who pays the bills is quite pleased. Along with that, we have Netflix, Hulu+, Amazon and the free CBS Channels (news and tape delayed or short clips). Music channels like shoutcast and Pandora round out the rest. Ala Carte is nice and I wish cable companies along with the sat folks would take the hint.



It's been slow getting to this - more content delivery options, de-bundling, over-the-top delivery, a la carte pricing, etcetera. The bundlers (cable and satellite service providers) have thought it in their interests to resist the push as much as possible, and they've made it difficult for content creators (and other providers) to move us in this direction quicker. The likes of Google and Amazon and Netflix and Apple and HBO and Roku have been trying to get us there for a while, and I think we're close to completely breaking through. Every step along the way  puts more pressure on the bundlers, and Dish's move with Sling TV should help even more so to force the hand of the others. At some point they're all gonna have to go along with the content delivery revolution or risk getting left out in the cold with nothing but a dying business model.

Anyway... can you confirm that the basic Sling TV package allows only one stream at a time?


----------



## Tilted

lucky_bee said:


> Thanks! I'll look into signing up for a free trial asap!



You're welcome. Let us know what you think, if you don't mind.


----------



## merc669

Tilted;5492548 Anyway... can you confirm that the basic Sling TV package allows only one stream at a time?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Had the wife just now try it out. She went to one TV and put on CNN and then went to Living room and put on TBS. When she back to the bedroom there was a message saying your stream has been cutoff due to another device being used. So I would say yes, only good for one TV or device. But since its just wife and me, no big deal. And if I want to watch a B-Ball game she can always watch netflix or one of the other channels in the bedroom. We have 2 Roku3 and a  spare Roku XP or Roku2


----------



## lucky_bee

Tilted said:


> You're welcome. Let us know what you think, if you don't mind.



Won't get a chance to enjoy it until next week, going out of town this weekend so I'll sign up next weekend. Hopefully there's not expiration on that 7-day free trial. I checked out the website...didn't seem to be.  



merc669 said:


> Had the wife just now try it out. She went to one TV and put on CNN and then went to Living room and put on TBS. When she back to the bedroom there was a message saying your stream has been cutoff due to another device being used. So I would say yes, only good for one TV or device. But since its just wife and me, no big deal. And if I want to watch a B-Ball game she can always watch netflix or one of the other channels in the bedroom. We have 2 Roku3 and a  spare Roku XP or Roku2



I forsee them offering the option to stream more than one at a time for an extra $5-10 in the future. But for now, one at a time works for me.


----------



## Tilted

merc669 said:


> Had the wife just now try it out. She went to one TV and put on CNN and then went to Living room and put on TBS. When she back to the bedroom there was a message saying your stream has been cutoff due to another device being used. So I would say yes, only good for one TV or device. But since its just wife and me, no big deal. And if I want to watch a B-Ball game she can always watch netflix or one of the other channels in the bedroom. We have 2 Roku3 and a  spare Roku XP or Roku2



Thank you.


----------



## sockgirl77

$11 for Netflix, no satellite, and no cable TV. And soooooooooooo happy!


----------



## Dakota

I'm curious.... with slingtv, can you view episodes that have already aired or is it only live TV?


----------



## merc669

Dakota said:


> I'm curious.... with slingtv, can you view episodes that have already aired or is it only live TV?



Only Live or current episodes. Netflix and Hulu have prior episodes for a lot of the past and prior seasons.


----------



## sockgirl77

merc669 said:


> Only Live or current episodes. Netflix and Hulu have prior episodes for a lot of the past and prior seasons.



 I considered Sling, but I'd rather save the money. There's just nothing on TV that I feel the need to watch anymore. I love Netflix. I love watching the old episodes of shows. I've been on a Criminal Minds kick. I didn't start watching it until 2 years ago. They have all of the older episodes on Netflix. I started with 2005 and am 9 episodes in.


----------



## merc669

sockgirl77 said:


> I considered Sling, but I'd rather save the money. There's just nothing on TV that I feel the need to watch anymore. I love Netflix. I love watching the old episodes of shows. I've been on a Criminal Minds kick. I didn't start watching it until 2 years ago. They have all of the older episodes on Netflix. I started with 2005 and am 9 episodes in.



Agree 100% with above except Sling. Nothing new worth watching. And what is on comes on so late for us that we just do not watch it. Spouse has been burning thru Grey's Anatomy, LOST and a couple of shows she wanted to watch but came on too late. I am waiting for the next season of Marco Polo. Burned thru them in about 4 weeks and that was trying to extend them out.....


----------



## Misfit

I've not found a current show or sporting event that I couldn't find a stream for.  :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


> I've not found a current show or sporting event that I couldn't find a stream for.  :shrug:



I can watch games online. I haven't searched for current shows. There's just not one show that I absolutely have to watch anymore. I love my CSIs and such, but can catch the old episodes and be just fine. I do miss the ID channel but watch it at my fiancé's house.


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> I can watch games online. I haven't searched for current shows. There's just not one show that I absolutely have to watch anymore. I love my CSIs and such, but can catch the old episodes and be just fine. I do miss the ID channel but watch it at my fiancé's house.



I have Netflix too.  You can't go wrong with that for the $.


----------



## Tilted

Misfit said:


> I've not found a current show or sporting event that I couldn't find a stream for.  :shrug:



Without cable / satellite subscription authentication? And legally?

A lot of content creators / providers (e.g. channels) are now making their content available to stream for free through various apps or devices (it's usually ad supported just as it is through traditional delivery methods). Sometimes the selection is limited though - e.g., older seasons may not be available. Still more are making their content available to stream for free though those same apps or devices but only if the would-be viewer authenticates through a cable / satellite provider. That is to say, they're supposed to already be paying for the content they're then able to get through various methods of streaming.


----------



## Misfit

Tilted said:


> Without cable / satellite subscription authentication? And legally?



I'm honestly not sure about the last part, they stream it...I'm moving so Direct TV has been cut off. Last night I googled "The Walking Dead S5 E9" several sites had a popup to watch it with a 'Free Subscription' but I don't fool with that so about page 5, I found a site that had it as a streaming replay without a subscription.

:shrug:

I'm like Socki, there's not much I have to see.


----------



## ArkRescue

Misfit said:


> I'm honestly not sure about the last part, they stream it...I'm moving so Direct TV has been cut off. Last night I googled "The Walking Dead S5 E9" several sites had a popup to watch it with a 'Free Subscription' but I don't fool with that so about page 5, I found a site that had it as a streaming replay without a subscription.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I'm like Socki, there's not much I have to see.



I am missing my old DVR about now because it had the best "make me sleepy" programs recorded on it that would divert my attention from my busy life to just being sleepy ... my favorite was the Krakatoa Volcano program (not the 2006 movie) .....


----------



## Tilted

Misfit said:


> I'm honestly not sure about the last part, they stream it...I'm moving so Direct TV has been cut off. Last night I googled "The Walking Dead S5 E9" several sites had a popup to watch it with a 'Free Subscription' but I don't fool with that so about page 5, I found a site that had it as a streaming replay without a subscription.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I'm like Socki, there's not much I have to see.



Understood, thanks.


----------



## lucky_bee

merc669 said:


> Only Live or current episodes. Netflix and Hulu have prior episodes for a lot of the past and prior seasons.



That makes sense but my question is, is there a limited time frame to watch certain episodes until they're no longer available? Say I have my one HGTV show I want to see...usually airs Thurs evenings. After it airs on cable...what's my time frame of being able to see it with Sling?


----------



## Larry Gude

Wanna follow this


----------



## Dakota

What would be wonderful is if you could go to the various network websites and sign in using your sling credentials and see past episodes.  

I checked AMC's website and see the providers that allow you to see episodes online has shrunk.  Don't these networks realize that they are going to kill themselves off?  People are getting sick and tired of paying crazy money every month for TV service.


----------



## ArkRescue

Dakota said:


> What would be wonderful is if you could go to the various network websites and sign in using your sling credentials and see past episodes.
> 
> I checked AMC's website and see the providers that allow you to see episodes online has shrunk.  Don't these networks realize that they are going to kill themselves off?  People are getting sick and tired of paying crazy money every month for TV service.



If you go back and see the prices for Internet vs. TV 10 + years ago, you will see that we paid more for TV - now we pay more for internet.  They are going to get their money one way or another.  Even with the bundling you are still paying a higher price for Internet because they know even the people who will drop TV will still pay for Internet.


----------



## merc669

lucky_bee said:


> That makes sense but my question is, is there a limited time frame to watch certain episodes until they're no longer available? Say I have my one HGTV show I want to see...usually airs Thurs evenings. After it airs on cable...what's my time frame of being able to see it with Sling?



From what I can see there is no tape delay. Its broadcast at the same time as what is on the air at that time. So if its a 8pm show then at 8pm on Sling its the same episode. Its not like Amazon where if you buy a season of something like say "American Horror Story" you cannot watch it till the next day after it has been broadcast on regular tv. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TWL

I've been using Sling TV for the last week via the 7 day trial and invite. There are a few channels that have shows from the previous 3 days but most do not. Almost all of the channels are in HD(or as close as you can get with your bandwidth).
I've been using the PC and android apps. The PC app drops out every once in awhile. The android app on my phone works great. 
I also have the Amazon Fire TV. There is yet to be an official app for it, but I was able to sideload the android app onto the Fire TV. This also works pretty good, although it takes a bit of digging to start the app.
With the base and add-on packages, I think this is a good alternative to cable/satellite.


----------



## JeJeTe

Not a bad deal to try it out.....

http://consumerist.com/2015/02/12/f...vices-if-you-prepay-for-3-months-of-sling-tv/


----------



## Misfit

We just canceled Direct TV & are having Metrocast internet only put into our new house so I'm going to give cutting the cord a try. I read over the thread and here's the cliff notes...

Internet $50 month
Netflix $8.00 month
Hulu $8.00 month
Crackle FREE

Roku box (Ollie's had them for $49) or free with 3 months of Sling TV ($60)
http://consumerist.com/2015/02/12/f...vices-if-you-prepay-for-3-months-of-sling-tv/

Sling TV $20 a month
https://www.sling.com (one TV at a time only) http://consumerist.com/2015/02/12/f...vices-if-you-prepay-for-3-months-of-sling-tv/

PlayOn TV
http://www.playon.tv/channels $19.99 annual or $39.99 lifetime runs through Wii/PlayStation/Xbox or laptop lots of channels need paid subscription for Netflix, HULU etc.

Antenna outdoor http://www.spectrumantenna.com/Long-Range-High-Gain-Outdoor-HDTV-Antenna-SP613-p/sp613.htm 

Indoor  option http://www.amazon.com/Winegard-FL-4...1424875640&sr=1-22&keywords=indoor+TV+Antenna

And maybe MLB TV for me  $129.99 a year


----------



## kwillia

I'm curious to see if the new regulations about to hit the internet sector will truly reduce speeds as being predicted. If so it could very well make streaming shows via the internet a pretty miserable situation. :/


----------



## JeJeTe

Misfit said:


> We just canceled Direct TV & are having Metrocast internet only put into our new house so I'm going to give cutting the cord a try. I read over the thread and here's the cliff notes...
> 
> Internet $50 month
> Netflix $8.00 month
> Hulu $8.00 month
> Crackle FREE
> 
> Roku box (Ollie's had them for $49) or free with 3 months of Sling TV ($60)
> http://consumerist.com/2015/02/12/f...vices-if-you-prepay-for-3-months-of-sling-tv/
> 
> Sling TV $20 a month
> https://www.sling.com (one TV at a time only) http://consumerist.com/2015/02/12/f...vices-if-you-prepay-for-3-months-of-sling-tv/
> 
> PlayOn TV
> http://www.playon.tv/channels $19.99 annual or $39.99 lifetime runs through Wii/PlayStation/Xbox or laptop lots of channels need paid subscription for Netflix, HULU etc.
> 
> Antenna outdoor http://www.spectrumantenna.com/Long-Range-High-Gain-Outdoor-HDTV-Antenna-SP613-p/sp613.htm
> 
> Indoor  option http://www.amazon.com/Winegard-FL-4...1424875640&sr=1-22&keywords=indoor+TV+Antenna
> 
> And maybe MLB TV for me  $129.99 a year



I want updates on how this goes.  I'm tired of paying $95 for tv when I'm hardly ever there and when I am, I watch my DVR.


----------



## lucky_bee

Misfit said:


> We just canceled Direct TV & are having Metrocast internet only put into our new house so I'm going to give cutting the cord a try. I read over the thread and here's the cliff notes...
> 
> Internet $50 month
> Netflix $8.00 month
> Hulu $8.00 month
> Crackle FREE
> 
> Roku box (Ollie's had them for $49) or free with 3 months of Sling TV ($60)
> http://consumerist.com/2015/02/12/f...vices-if-you-prepay-for-3-months-of-sling-tv/
> 
> Sling TV $20 a month
> https://www.sling.com (one TV at a time only) http://consumerist.com/2015/02/12/f...vices-if-you-prepay-for-3-months-of-sling-tv/
> 
> PlayOn TV
> http://www.playon.tv/channels $19.99 annual or $39.99 lifetime runs through Wii/PlayStation/Xbox or laptop lots of channels need paid subscription for Netflix, HULU etc.
> 
> Antenna outdoor http://www.spectrumantenna.com/Long-Range-High-Gain-Outdoor-HDTV-Antenna-SP613-p/sp613.htm
> 
> Indoor  option http://www.amazon.com/Winegard-FL-4...1424875640&sr=1-22&keywords=indoor+TV+Antenna
> 
> And maybe MLB TV for me  $129.99 a year



This is pretty much what I have now.


Metrocast for Internet only, $60/mo
I have both a chromecast and a Roku streaming stick $35-40 each, one time
Netflix, $8/mo but I share my account with my brothers who live elsewhere
HBOgo account-borrowed sign in info from parents...free 
and Hulu plus $8/mo

I'm waiting to sign up for Sling TV bc 1. it's new and 2. I already manage just fine with what I've got, I'm still new to hulu, maybe once I burn through all my interests there I might try Sling.


----------



## ArkRescue

JeJeTe said:


> I want updates on how this goes.  I'm tired of paying $95 for tv when I'm hardly ever there and when I am, I watch my DVR.



With discounts we are paying around $200 a month for low level internet, moderate level of basic channels, and a land line.  No premium or sports channels other than those being provided FREE during their "promotion".


----------



## JeJeTe

ArkRescue said:


> With discounts we are paying around $200 a month for low level internet, moderate level of basic channels, and a land line.  No premium or sports channels other than those being provided FREE during their "promotion".



Tv is about $95 and internet is $45.  I have Dish so one of the lower channel packages with HD and DVR.


----------



## merc669

Misfit said:


> We just canceled Direct TV & are having Metrocast internet only put into our new house so I'm going to give cutting the cord a try. I read over the thread and here's the cliff notes...
> 
> Internet $50 month
> Netflix $8.00 month
> Hulu $8.00 month
> Crackle FREE
> 
> Roku box (Ollie's had them for $49) or free with 3 months of Sling TV ($60)
> http://consumerist.com/2015/02/12/f...vices-if-you-prepay-for-3-months-of-sling-tv/
> 
> Sling TV $20 a month
> https://www.sling.com (one TV at a time only) http://consumerist.com/2015/02/12/f...vices-if-you-prepay-for-3-months-of-sling-tv/
> 
> PlayOn TV
> http://www.playon.tv/channels $19.99 annual or $39.99 lifetime runs through Wii/PlayStation/Xbox or laptop lots of channels need paid subscription for Netflix, HULU etc.
> 
> Antenna outdoor http://www.spectrumantenna.com/Long-Range-High-Gain-Outdoor-HDTV-Antenna-SP613-p/sp613.htm
> 
> Indoor  option http://www.amazon.com/Winegard-FL-4...1424875640&sr=1-22&keywords=indoor+TV+Antenna
> 
> And maybe MLB TV for me  $129.99 a year



Skip PlayON... Most of the channels has nothing on them or brief clips. If you expect the networks to be there forget it. I would save the 40. If you really want. Invest the 40 in a Good VPN Network and then get BBC Iplayer and other channels by using VPN. If your router supports it.

As far as the outdoor antenna there is a site. Cannot remember it but will tell you from your location what you can get. I live down by Great Mills and for me to get much of anything I would need a large tower to get it high enough to grab the signal. So for me it would be a waste.


----------



## Misfit

merc669 said:


> Skip PlayON... Most of the channels has nothing on them or brief clips. If you expect the networks to be there forget it. I would save the 40. If you really want. Invest the 40 in a Good VPN Network and the get BBC Iplayer and other channels by using VPN. If your router supports it.
> 
> As far as the outdoor antenna there is a site. Cannot remember it but will tell you from your location what you can get. I live down by Great Mills and for me to get much of anything I would need a large tower to get it high enough to grab the signal. So for me it would be a waste.





Any suggestions on a good VPN?


----------



## merc669

I use PIA but here is a web report you can look at;

http://lifehacker.com/5935863/five-best-vpn-service-providers


----------



## GURPS

Misfit said:


> Any suggestions on a good VPN?





what are you looking to hide 

... I use a Socks 5 Proxy so stream data to europe before it hits the internet

BT Guard

IIRC Torrent Freak did a Round Robin on VPN, and proxys ....


----------



## my-thyme

Misfit said:


> Indoor  option http://www.amazon.com/Winegard-FL-4...1424875640&sr=1-22&keywords=indoor+TV+Antenna



Has anyone tried this thing (or a similar product) in the LPCity area? Do the phone towers carry these signals?


----------



## Misfit

GURPS said:


> what are you looking to hide
> 
> ... I use a Socks 5 Proxy so stream data to europe before it hits the internet
> 
> BT Guard
> 
> IIRC Torrent Freak did a Round Robin on VPN, and proxys ....



I watch Doctor Who on the BBC site...I tried  Socks 5 proxy with a Netherlands IP through Utorrent while running Peerblock while HotspotShield (Free VPN) was on but it wouldn't work. 


I'm thinking Socks 5 proxy with a Netherlands IP through Utorrent while running only a paid VPN :shrug:


----------



## merc669

Hola is a free VPN Plug-In. Not sure which browsers.


----------



## Misfit

merc669 said:


> Hola is a free VPN Plug-In. Not sure which browsers.



I'd been doing some research and from what I can tell, and I could easily be wrong, the difference between the paid VPN's & the free  VPN's are that the paid ones don't keep records of your activity where the free ones do & work with internet providers to prevent illegal downloading.


----------



## merc669

That would make sense for downloading I guess. But what about streaming? Hulu is not available in the UK. BBC itself is not available in the US. BBC America is but its also based here. So VPN users use a US IP Address for Hulu and a UK IP for the BBC. If out of the country.


----------



## Misfit

merc669 said:


> That would make sense for downloading I guess. But what about streaming? Hulu is not available in the UK. BBC itself is not available in the US. BBC America is but its also based here. So VPN users use a US IP Address for Hulu and a UK IP for the BBC. If out of the country.



You are correct  the free ones do work well for streaming. 



I hate the ads though.


----------



## merc669

I do not know. Some of those European Commercials can be quite funny and racy compared to our versions. But after a while, they do get on your nerves....


----------



## Tilted

HBO will begin offering HBONOW next month. It gives you access to all things HBO, to stream whenever you like, for $14.99  / month (contract free). That's about what it typically costs through satellite or cable TV providers, I think; but for HBONOW you don't have to have service from those kinds of providers.

HBO's CEO said yesterday that the new service will work exclusively with Apple devices to begin with, but I suspect it won't be long before it's available for other devices and on other platforms. For now though you'll be able to watch it on iPhones or iPads or through Apple TVs. At any rate, it's one more step in this same direction.

For those that do have Apple devices, you'll be able to get a free month if you sign up for HBONOW in April.


----------



## merc669

This is one channel I will pass on, sorry to say. When I had DirectTV and had every channel you could get, there was too many times that channels like HBO had zip on. Which was one of the reasons to drop Direct and save over 150.00 per month. I could see maybe 9.99 a month and that is stretching it. I watched it mainly for Game of Thrones. Just means I will have to wait for the DVD next year. But glad to see others are jumping on the wagon for cable cutters. Ala Carte is an ideal ave.


----------



## Misfit

It’s been almost a month without cable. We only have internet through Metrocast with Netflix & Hulu Plus and I got the MLB at bat app for $19 a year to listen the baseball (You get a free live game of the day on MLB tv too during regular season). So far the only thing I miss is live boxing but not enough to consider paying for cable again. 

Everyone has found shows to watch and we seem to be using Hulu most of all.

No complaints yet.


----------



## merc669

If you need any other channels I would try Sling TV. The basic package is good with having ESPN1/ESPN2/TBS/TNT/AMC/CNN along HGTV/FOOD for 20. Its pretty good and have been watching the March Madness when I can. I am trying the movie addon for 5 and it has quite a few additional movies. But jury still out on the Movie Package. And it does take getting used to not having all those channels. But after a while its pretty much normal for us now.


----------



## JeJeTe

Misfit said:


> It’s been almost a month without cable. We only have internet through Metrocast with Netflix & Hulu Plus and I got the MLB at bat app for $19 a year to listen the baseball (You get a free live game of the day on MLB tv too during regular season). So far the only thing I miss is live boxing but not enough to consider paying for cable again.
> 
> Everyone has found shows to watch and we seem to be using Hulu most of all.
> 
> No complaints yet.



I was just thinking about this thread this morning as I've decided I"m ordering my Roku and cutting the cord with Dish next month.  I'm still debating Sling because I'll miss HGTV but my s/o has Metrocast cable and I can use his login for Metrocast To Go.  

So all is fine with jsut Hulu and Netflix....those were the ones I was going to get.


----------



## Misfit

JeJeTe said:


> So all is fine with jsut Hulu and Netflix....those were the ones I was going to get.



It is a bit of a change, I'm a walking dead fan and now I don't have it. 

I'm still considering Sling TV because than I'll get AMC & ESPN for TWD & Boxing but to be honest, I got hooked on Once upon a time & a Hulu excusive called Quickdraw that I've been binge watching.


----------



## lucky_bee

JeJeTe said:


> I was just thinking about this thread this morning as I've decided I"m ordering my Roku and cutting the cord with Dish next month.  I'm still debating Sling because I'll miss HGTV but my s/o has Metrocast cable and I can use his login for Metrocast To Go.
> 
> So all is fine with jsut Hulu and Netflix....those were the ones I was going to get.



You sound just like me. I've found enough old seasons of some shows from HGTV and food network on Hulu and Netflix...enough to appease me for now. Plus I'm actually so inundated with all these other fun shows I keep finding I haven't even thought much about HGTV. I always just loved it bc it was a great background for doing everything around the house like cleaning and cooking. I could pay attention, but still do other things at the same time bc I'm not concentrating on plots. I really don't miss it. I might get Sling next year when I get a house with my friend. For now, it's surprising how little I miss it


----------



## JeJeTe

Misfit said:


> It is a bit of a change, I'm a walking dead fan and now I don't have it.
> 
> I'm still considering Sling TV because than I'll get AMC & ESPN for TWD & Boxing but to be honest, I got hooked on Once upon a time & a Hulu excusive called Quickdraw that I've been binge watching.



I was just wondering about Walking Dead actually since that's something I like watching.  I'm hoping his Metrocast service will allow me to have that.  But I don't know if TWD is worth paying $20 a month for me either if I can't get it through there. 

And it looks like Hulu has most of the shows my kiddo watches.


----------



## JeJeTe

lucky_bee said:


> You sound just like me. I've found enough old seasons of some shows from HGTV and food network on Hulu and Netflix...enough to appease me for now. Plus I'm actually so inundated with all these other fun shows I keep finding I haven't even thought much about HGTV. I always just loved it bc it was a great background for doing everything around the house like cleaning and cooking. I could pay attention, but still do other things at the same time bc I'm not concentrating on plots. I really don't miss it. I might get Sling next year when I get a house with my friend. For now, it's surprising how little I miss it



Oh good!  I'm only home half the time and I'm paying $100 in TV to watch my DVR, which is almost like accessing Netflix of Hulu so why am I still paying it is my thinking.  I can't see my tv from my kitchen so I usually just use the radio or Itunes when I want music or background noise.

It'll be an adjustment for the kiddo but he'll be fine.  

Thanks!


----------



## lucky_bee

JeJeTe said:


> Oh good!  I'm only home half the time and I'm paying $100 in TV to watch my DVR, which is almost like accessing Netflix of Hulu so why am I still paying it is my thinking.  I can't see my tv from my kitchen so I usually just use the radio or Itunes when I want music or background noise.
> 
> It'll be an adjustment for the kiddo but he'll be fine.
> 
> Thanks!



He'll be fine! My friend's daughter strictly uses Netflix when she's not with her grandmother. I'm not sure about the other Roku systems...but all I got was the Roku streaming stick (same thing as a Chromecast) plugs into the HDMI port in your TV (if you have one) and it came with a little remote. It already has the options to hook up your Netflix and Hulu accounts right to the Roku and the remote makes me feel like I'm watching regular TV  Also, I love that you can still use different Netflix profiles on the same Roku. I've always shared my Netflix with my brothers who live in FL and CT. So you can set up a profile just for the kiddo, he'll think it's the coolest thing, he's in charge, and soon enough he'll forget it's not basic cable!


----------



## JeJeTe

lucky_bee said:


> He'll be fine! My friend's daughter strictly uses Netflix when she's not with her grandmother. I'm not sure about the other Roku systems...but all I got was the Roku streaming stick (same thing as a Chromecast) plugs into the HDMI port in your TV (if you have one) and it came with a little remote. It already has the options to hook up your Netflix and Hulu accounts right to the Roku and the remote makes me feel like I'm watching regular TV  Also, I love that you can still use different Netflix profiles on the same Roku. I've always shared my Netflix with my brothers who live in FL and CT. So you can set up a profile just for the kiddo, he'll think it's the coolest thing, he's in charge, and soon enough he'll forget it's not basic cable!



Awesome! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Hank

JeJeTe said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much!!



If you are in the market for a new TV, I just bought a Smart TV... Love it! All you need is a modem with internet connection. Tons of free stuff, plus you can add apps such as Netflix, Hulu, etc.


----------



## JeJeTe

Hank said:


> If you are in the market for a new TV, I just bought a Smart TV... Love it! All you need is a modem with internet connection. Tons of free stuff, plus you can add apps such as Netflix, Hulu, etc.



I just realized I'd need a 2nd Roku for my bedroom but I think I'll just put a wifi Blue Ray player in there with those apps on it.  TV watching is minimal in my room.  But thank you.


----------



## merc669

And just reading in USA Today another alternative for those that want to dump cable. Again there is an initial investment but for some it might be a better way. Here are the links;

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/03/22/cutting-the-cord-mohu-channels/70136074/

http://www.gomohu.com/


----------



## PJay

Contract with DirecTV ends today. Never again a contract!


----------



## sockgirl77

JeJeTe said:


> I just realized I'd need a 2nd Roku for my bedroom but I think I'll just put a wifi Blue Ray player in there with those apps on it.  TV watching is minimal in my room.  But thank you.



Almost picked up another Roku so my son could have one in his room. Found out that his PS3 can stream the channels as well. Score!


----------



## glhs837

sockgirl77 said:


> Almost picked up another Roku so my son could have one in his room. Found out that his PS3 can stream the channels as well. Score!





And really, the PS3 interface for Netflix kicks ass on the Roku interface. Much easier to use.


----------



## Hannibal

As an avid PS3 fan, many people are sleeping on what it offers.  Even if you're not a fan of video games, it's BluRay player has widely been considered one of the better options on the market.  Granted, this was probably 18-24 months ago so I don't know what's available currently.  But, in owning a large screen TV and with being a fan of movies, I certainly am happy with it's picture (and sound quality).

You can download apps for most (if not all) streaming services.  I routinely use Amazon's streaming service.  I occasionally use Netflix as well.  Both play nicely. 

Music channels and internet browsing are all available.  I believe you can even set up a camera so you can Skype (video conference) as well.  

When my PS3 stopped playing games, I put it up in our bedroom in order to use it's "smart" features with an older TV.  Gave me access to all of the above noted features where before I simply had a DVD player hooked up.  Quite a nice change.

Of course, I had to go get a newer/slimmer PS3 to put back in the mancave.  I couldn't miss too many days of COD or I'd slip in the rankings ;-)


----------



## Misfit

glhs837 said:


> And really, the PS3 interface for Netflix kicks ass on the Roku interface. Much easier to use.



The Wii was being stupid this weekend so I streamed through the PS4, which I usually only use for MLBtv and gaming. I have to say I started to like it.


----------



## SamSpade

You know, as we get more and more alternatives to cable, I'm still faced with a big challenge - and that's getting all that content out to all the TVs in my house.

It wouldn't have been my choice, but - we have 6 TV's in the house. Granted, a few of them are located in places like the kitchen, the porch, the downstairs office - they really don't get as much attention as the others. But cutting the cord does mean attaching cord-cutting type technology to all of them.

I do wish there was a way to get all my TVs access to all the same technology without having to buy hardware specific to all of them. Heck, even when growing up, if we had more than one TV at all - only ONE was actually connected to the house antenna. The others all had rabbit ears.

-
-
-
BTW - we've paid for Hulu Plus even though we have cable, for quite a while now. None of these alternatives have a really good interface for selecting content - with Hulu, you pretty much have to know what you're looking for by name - IF they have it at all. With Netflix, almost the same but their primary interface is to scroll endlessly through sliding menus, which is extremely tedious especially when you're looking over the same content year after year.

While I can usually find a good reason to keep Netflix - kid's content - I'm wondering why in the world I bother with Hulu at all?


----------



## glhs837

I couldn't find a good reason for Hulu. Netflix, I can always find something, boys been watching the hell out of Top Gear, I am catching up on Futurama, might catch a show about Nazis


----------



## JeJeTe

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/free-app-shows-everywhere-stream-favorite-tv-series-164903609.html


----------



## libertytyranny

I only had cable for the last year or so for hbo and cartoons for the monster. now that she works Netflix like a pro and hbo has its own streaming..there really isn't a need for anything else and I finally cut it all off. Im a big fan of the amazon fire content. A lot of neat stuff.


----------



## catlingirl

I tried to get rid of my sat. After trying to cancel my subscriprion the company offered a package for $11.00 a month for a year. I said heck yea.we ended up with channels we didn't get with the more expensive package. We lost quite a bit of channels but its still worth it. Imo


----------



## JeJeTe

Cancelled Dish yesterday.  Was watching Hulu via the Wii...and it said online that some episodes of shows were available on Hulu but I couldn't find them on there.


----------



## Misfit

JeJeTe said:


> Cancelled Dish yesterday.  Was watching Hulu via the Wii...and it said online that some episodes of shows were available on Hulu but I couldn't find them on there.



What shows?


----------



## JeJeTe

Misfit said:


> What shows?



Real Housewives of New York, season 7.  

No, I'm not kidding and don't judge me.  I allow myself only this season.


----------



## Misfit

JeJeTe said:


> Real Housewives of New York, season 7.
> 
> No, I'm not kidding and don't judge me.  I allow myself only this season.



http://www.hulu.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city

Maybe it's something to do with the Wii.  :shrug:


----------



## JeJeTe

Misfit said:


> http://www.hulu.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city
> 
> Maybe it's something to do with the Wii.  :shrug:



That link is blocked right now but I'll check it out.  It said on the site last night that 2 epidsodes were available but nothing on Hulu. I need to upgrade my high speed too. It's still on basic high speed.


----------



## Vivian

Hulu is the best service for me and if you want VPN, try cyberghost paid. It is really awesome gives you speed and it has servers all over the world.


----------



## merc669

Interesting Article just released on USA Today....

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/05/11/cord-cutting-accelerates-first-quarter-2015/27133979/


----------



## Dakota

merc669 said:


> Interesting Article just released on USA Today....
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/05/11/cord-cutting-accelerates-first-quarter-2015/27133979/


What is so interesting about it all is that many of these companies thought last year was the peak but obviously the "cord cutting" continues.  They really need to consider dropping prices.  There is no good reason a middle range package on 1 TV should cost close to $100.00 a month.  None what-so-ever!!!!


----------



## Tilted

Tilted said:


> HBO will begin offering HBONOW next month. It gives you access to all things HBO, to stream whenever you like, for $14.99  / month (contract free). That's about what it typically costs through satellite or cable TV providers, I think; but for HBONOW you don't have to have service from those kinds of providers.
> 
> HBO's CEO said yesterday that the new service will work exclusively with Apple devices to begin with, but I suspect it won't be long before it's available for other devices and on other platforms. For now though you'll be able to watch it on iPhones or iPads or through Apple TVs. At any rate, it's one more step in this same direction.
> 
> For those that do have Apple devices, you'll be able to get a free month if you sign up for HBONOW in April.



Showtime just announced that it will begin offering stand-alone service in July for $10.99 a month. I think that's cheaper than it typically costs as an add on to satellite or cable TV packages. One good thing I figured out about the way they bill the services (at least with HBO NOW but I'll assume with the new Showtime service as well) is that you can pay for it though, e.g., iTunes. That means the cost can be 20% lower if you want it to be because you can usually find iTunes gift cards selling at a 20% discount to their credit value. So you buy a $100 gift card for $80 and add it to your account and, in effect, any content you buy through iTunes is discounted by 20% from the stated cost.


EDIT: To add link to Showtime's announcement.



merc669 said:


> This is one channel I will pass on, sorry to say. When I had DirectTV and had every channel you could get, there was too many times that channels like HBO had zip on. Which was one of the reasons to drop Direct and save over 150.00 per month. I could see maybe 9.99 a month and that is stretching it. I watched it mainly for Game of Thrones. Just means I will have to wait for the DVD next year. But glad to see others are jumping on the wagon for cable cutters. Ala Carte is an ideal ave.



I'd agree when it comes to the real-time HBO channels. At any given time there usually wasn't much worth watching (or that I hadn't already seen) on them. But what's good about the way it works now, and has for a while, is that if you get the service you have access (e.g. through the on demand function or through Android or iOS apps) to all of their programming at any time. So I usually get HBO for a month once or twice a year and during that month catch up on the newest seasons of their shows - e.g. Game of Thrones, Veep, Newsroom, Silicon Valley. They typically have several pretty good series being made with new seasons being or having recently been released. It's pretty easy to justify the $12 or $15 to be able to watch all of them, especially when you can throw in a few movies or documentaries that might seem interesting.


----------



## Larry Gude

Tilted said:


> Showtime just announced that it will begin offering stand-alone service in July for $10.99 a month.  .



Here is what I want; pay TV. And by that I mean, you turn it on, have the guide page(s) the categories, sub categories, etc, sports, news, movies, weather, whatever, and you select and you pay, right on your bill or credit card. And have the ability to have your own channel, a la web page, searchable, etc, and let the cable company simple be renting you space simply based on how much of your content is being bought. 

And let that stand next to traditional TV.

How many people would, say, select "NFL game, normal, replete with commercials" 

or "NFL pay, starts an hour later, has zero commercials" 

They both end at the same time, the second one simply having the commercial time cut. 

The first one is free. The second one is, what, $1? $5? $2.50?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Larry Gude said:


> Here is what I want; pay TV. And by that I mean, you turn it on, have the guide page(s) the categories, sub categories, etc, sports, news, movies, weather, whatever, and you select and you pay, right on your bill or credit card. And have the ability to have your own channel, a la web page, searchable, etc, and let the cable company simple be renting you space simply based on how much of your content is being bought.
> 
> And let that stand next to traditional TV.
> 
> How many people would, say, select "NFL game, normal, replete with commercials"
> 
> or "NFL pay, starts an hour later, has zero commercials"
> 
> They both end at the same time, the second one simply having the commercial time cut.
> 
> The first one is free. The second one is, what, $1? $5? $2.50?



Betting more like $25.


----------



## Larry Gude

PeoplesElbow said:


> Betting more like $25.



Then I'm out


----------



## getbent

There's a lot of great info on here.  We have recently been discussing getting rid of Dtv.  I need to go through and see which shows we record to watch on a regular basis and if I can find them else where. I really don't want to have to wait for the season to be over to watch them.  I can't find any options for The Walking Dead except wait for the series to be over.  Unless I missed it.  We have 3 TV's,  all would need access and I never watch the shows when they air, always record and watch later.  Anyone have a way of doing that?  We pay $130 for the 2nd package Dtv has to offer.  Downgrading our package would only save us about $20


----------



## PeoplesElbow

getbent said:


> There's a lot of great info on here.  We have recently been discussing getting rid of Dtv.  I need to go through and see which shows we record to watch on a regular basis and if I can find them else where. I really don't want to have to wait for the season to be over to watch them.  I can't find any options for The Walking Dead except wait for the series to be over.  Unless I missed it.  We have 3 TV's,  all would need access and I never watch the shows when they air, always record and watch later.  Anyone have a way of doing that?  We pay $130 for the 2nd package Dtv has to offer.  Downgrading our package would only save us about $20



You can watch the walking dead on amazon the very next day.

AMC is also available on Sling TV, if it only had the fox networks like FX and FS1 I would be in.


----------



## merc669

Amazon Prime has Walking Dead On Next Day. Just remember Prime costs per year. Not sure what right now. As far as Sling, they are or have heard they are still rounding up other networks. Whether Fox appears is unknown. But I agree, Fox/Fx would be great additions to Sling. I already have Sling Basic and the Movie addon with Epix. Its nice right now with the current choices I have....


----------



## PeoplesElbow

merc669 said:


> Amazon Prime has Walking Dead On Next Day. Just remember Prime costs per year. Not sure what right now. As far as Sling, they are or have heard they are still rounding up other networks. Whether Fox appears is unknown. But I agree, Fox/Fx would be great additions to Sling. I already have Sling Basic and the Movie addon with Epix. Its nice right now with the current choices I have....



Actually it is not part of prime,  if you want it the day after it airs you have to pay for it.  The entire season is like $30, which really aint bad because you own it and can watch it any time.


----------



## getbent

PeoplesElbow said:


> Actually it is not part of prime,  if you want it the day after it airs you have to pay for it.  The entire season is like $30, which really aint bad because you own it and can watch it any time.



I did get Prime this year, just wasn't sure how it worked with TWD.  Anyone look into one of these?  They are supposed to have access to 250+ streaming services. 

http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-players


----------



## Tilted

Showtime's stand-alone streaming service is now available with a 30-day free trial. I don't think there's an Android app yet, but there are iOS apps and you can use it through Roku, Apple TV, and computer browsers.

Showtime has some pretty good original series if anyone hasn't had a chance to check them out - Homeland, House of Lies, Nurse Jackie, Ray Donovan, The Affair, Penn & Teller, and others.


----------



## JeJeTe

PeoplesElbow said:


> Actually it is not part of prime,  if you want it the day after it airs you have to pay for it.  The entire season is like $30, which really aint bad because you own it and can watch it any time.



So can you buy the series without paying for Prime?  We watched all the seasons available on Netflix but they are about a season behind.  So season 5 (the one the recently ended) will be available on Netflix in Sept when the new season starts.


----------



## getbent

JeJeTe said:


> So can you buy the series without paying for Prime?  We watched all the seasons available on Netflix but they are about a season behind.  So season 5 (the one the recently ended) will be available on Netflix in Sept when the new season starts.



I think you just need an Amazon account.


----------



## Misfit

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/08/nfl-game-pass-to-offer-season-and-pre-season-games-for-99.html



> The NFL launched a subscription service Tuesday, part of a group of offerings designed to enhance the traditional television model.
> 
> Called the NFL Game Pass, the $99-a-year service will allow subscribers to watch regular season games on television as soon as they're over.
> 
> 
> The pass app will also provide access to preseason games live, plus the ability to listen—with no accompanying video—to regular season games live. The app will include different camera angles and other exclusive content that's not available on traditional linear TV.


----------



## lucky_bee

Misfit said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/08/nfl-game-pass-to-offer-season-and-pre-season-games-for-99.html





why are you PAYING for a sports channel, but can't watch any of it live? I'm not a big sports person but to me that seems redundant.


----------



## Dakota

Anyone running an OTA or cable connection using an xbox one??

I was wondering what your review is?  and with the xbox interface, do you have access to Amazon, Netflix, and Hulu?


----------



## Dakota

lucky_bee said:


> why are you PAYING for a sports channel, but can't watch any of it live? I'm not a big sports person but to me that seems redundant.



NHL is the same way.  I guess they want you to be forever attached to cable.


----------



## Misfit

Dakota said:


> Anyone running an OTA or cable connection using an xbox one??
> 
> I was wondering what your review is?  and with the xbox interface, do you have access to Amazon, Netflix, and Hulu?



I do to my PS4. :shrug:


----------



## glhs837

So, use the PS3 for Neflix in the living room. Odd thing is that at least once per episode, not matter what we are watching,we will get a pause with the loading screen like it's buffering, but stops at 25%. Exit out back to the menu, hit starts, it runs throught 100% and the show restarts, but about a minute prior to where we left off.


----------



## JeJeTe

glhs837 said:


> So, use the PS3 for Neflix in the living room. Odd thing is that at least once per episode, not matter what we are watching,we will get a pause with the loading screen like it's buffering, but stops at 25%. Exit out back to the menu, hit starts, it runs throught 100% and the show restarts, but about a minute prior to where we left off.



My PS3 with Netflix does the exact same thing but not that often. Probably about once a week.


----------



## getbent

We got the Roku and the Roku stick.  Still learning the ins and outs. We cannot get the stick to work upstairs. Every other device connects to the internet up there but this thing.  Any ideas?


----------



## lucky_bee

glhs837 said:


> So, use the PS3 for Neflix in the living room. Odd thing is that at least once per episode, not matter what we are watching,we will get a pause with the loading screen like it's buffering, but stops at 25%. Exit out back to the menu, hit starts, it runs throught 100% and the show restarts, but about a minute prior to where we left off.



I've been getting this quite frequently lately. Maybe not for every episode, and some days not at all. But enough to piss me off. I keep meaning to reset my actual router and see if that helps. I had quite a few issues with it last night so I'll try and remember to do that this week and see if that helps.


----------



## Misfit

getbent said:


> We got the Roku and the Roku stick.  Still learning the ins and outs. We cannot get the stick to work upstairs. Every other device connects to the internet up there but this thing.  Any ideas?



I remember SamSpade mentioning something called a Powerline Extender maybe that would help.


----------



## lucky_bee

getbent said:


> We got the Roku and the Roku stick.  Still learning the ins and outs. We cannot get the stick to work upstairs. Every other device connects to the internet up there but this thing.  Any ideas?



do you get any kind of signal from it? You can check your connectivity under settings. It should tell you how strong your connection is. Need to know that to start troubleshooting.


----------



## chess

lucky_bee said:


> do you get any kind of signal from it? You can check your connectivity under settings. It should tell you how strong your connection is. Need to know that to start troubleshooting.



May need a AP as well... if you are on a split level, its cheap enough to buy an AP and your golden


----------



## getbent

lucky_bee said:


> do you get any kind of signal from it? You can check your connectivity under settings. It should tell you how strong your connection is. Need to know that to start troubleshooting.



Setting for the wifi?


----------



## getbent

chess said:


> may need a ap as well... If you are on a split level, its cheap enough to buy an ap and your golden



ap?


----------



## lucky_bee

getbent said:


> Setting for the wifi?



when you have roku open on your TV, I believe you can check your connectivity levels with your wifi under settings > wifi 

without it in front of me I can't remember if there's another step but it's real easy to find if you just look through all the settings options. You'll have a strong connectivity level if all 3 boxes are checked.


----------



## getbent

lucky_bee said:


> when you have roku open on your TV, I believe you can check your connectivity levels with your wifi under settings > wifi
> 
> without it in front of me I can't remember if there's another step but it's real easy to find if you just look through all the settings options. You'll have a strong connectivity level if all 3 boxes are checked.



Can you check the settings without ever having connected to it to begin with?  We just got it and it gets through the first and sometimes the second step then stops.  Sometimes it connects to the wifi but not the next step which is something about the network. Or it takes 8 or 9 times just to connect to the wifi.


----------



## lucky_bee

getbent said:


> Can you check the settings without ever having connected to it to begin with?  We just got it and it gets through the first and sometimes the second step then stops.  Sometimes it connects to the wifi but not the next step which is something about the network. Or it takes 8 or 9 times just to connect to the wifi.



ahh, then you don't have any connection. Chess was referring to a wireless access point (AP). you're going to want to look into getting one of those. I don't know much about them as I have no use for it but with the way some houses are built, they need a little something else to help re-distribute the wireless signal, to boost it to other levels/floors of the house.

Edit: I should explain, it sounds like you need one bc your wireless signal is probably not strong enough in your bedroom to support your roku. but don't give up, once you have it working it'll be well worth it.


----------



## glhs837

loved my powerline ethernet system, before I justs said screw and hardwired everything  So in my case, at least, it has nothing to do with wireless. I have a direct cat5e connection to the router


----------



## chess

getbent said:


> ap?



access point


----------



## getbent

lucky_bee said:


> ahh, then you don't have any connection. Chess was referring to a wireless access point (AP). you're going to want to look into getting one of those. I don't know much about them as I have no use for it but with the way some houses are built, they need a little something else to help re-distribute the wireless signal, to boost it to other levels/floors of the house.
> 
> Edit: I should explain, it sounds like you need one bc your wireless signal is probably not strong enough in your bedroom to support your roku. but don't give up, once you have it working it'll be well worth it.



Why is the Roku connecting to the wifi any different than our other wireless devices?  Phones, laptop, Playstation and xbox all connect up there. Ugh!


----------



## getbent

chess said:


> access point



Thank you.


----------



## lucky_bee

getbent said:


> Why is the Roku connecting to the wifi any different than our other wireless devices?  Phones, laptop, Playstation and xbox all connect up there. Ugh!



because you already have all those other wireless devices vying for a wireless connection. a Roku needs quite a bit extra to function and it sounds like with all those devices, your wireless is just about tapped out. I have the smallest package with Metrocast for wireless, think that's 15mps? in a 650+/- sq ft condo with just a Roku, my iPad and my phone...just about covers those devices. If I'm doing too much on both my phone and iPad while watching Roku, it'll buffer every once in awhile. :shrug: this is why I gave up on cable. Internet is a PITA enough!


----------



## getbent

lucky_bee said:


> because you already have all those other wireless devices vying for a wireless connection. a Roku needs quite a bit extra to function and it sounds like with all those devices, your wireless is just about tapped out. I have the smallest package with Metrocast for wireless, think that's 15mps? in a 650+/- sq ft condo with just a Roku, my iPad and my phone...just about covers those devices. If I'm doing too much on both my phone and iPad while watching Roku, it'll buffer every once in awhile. :shrug: this is why I gave up on cable. Internet is a PITA enough!



Thanks, makes sense.   Does anyone know if the other devices are off, Xbox or Playstation, are they still vying for the connection?


----------



## Dakota

lucky_bee said:


> because you already have all those other wireless devices vying for a wireless connection. a Roku needs quite a bit extra to function and it sounds like with all those devices, your wireless is just about tapped out. I have the smallest package with Metrocast for wireless, think that's 15mps? in a 650+/- sq ft condo with just a Roku, my iPad and my phone...just about covers those devices. If I'm doing too much on both my phone and iPad while watching Roku, it'll buffer every once in awhile. :shrug: this is why I gave up on cable. Internet is a PITA enough!



This is why I am looking into the Xbox One.  I don't game at all but my husband & kids do.  Currently on our Living Room TV we have a blue ray player (connects to the internet), a Roku (need this for Amazon Prime) and an old Xbox that is wireless so with ALL THAT connection, I would be slimming it down to just one device/one interface.

When I started this thread, I was more than willing to cut the cord but sports is the big issue.  I DID NOTICE SOMETHING TONIGHT...

Something important and I wanted to pass this on to DirecTV peeps.


Check the packages, I can not believe that the lower package contains A&E, FX and AMC now - it didn't use to so what I did was drop my package to the lowest package tonight and picked up the sports pack for $12.00 (which has hockey  )


This actually saved me $8.00 a month plus I don't have that extra sports fee of $2.14 a month so a total of $10.14 a month.  


I know many were locked into mid-range packages and I did complain my ass off about that.  It is the principle that I would have to pay $20 more a month to have like 2 channels we watch when I'd be more than willing to give up a bunch of others. 

Glad they listened to us customers who kept bellyaching about it.


----------



## getbent

Dakota said:


> This is why I am looking into the Xbox One.  I don't game at all but my husband & kids do.  Currently on our Living Room TV we have a blue ray player (connects to the internet), a Roku (need this for Amazon Prime) and an old Xbox that is wireless so with ALL THAT connection, I would be slimming it down to just one device/one interface.
> 
> When I started this thread, I was more than willing to cut the cord but sports is the big issue.  I DID NOTICE SOMETHING TONIGHT...
> 
> Something important and I wanted to pass this on to DirecTV peeps.
> 
> 
> Check the packages, I can not believe that the lower package contains A&E, FX and AMC now - it didn't use to so what I did was drop my package to the lowest package tonight and picked up the sports pack for $12.00 (which has hockey  )
> 
> 
> This actually saved me $8.00 a month plus I don't have that extra sports fee of $2.14 a month so a total of $10.14 a month.
> 
> 
> I know many were locked into mid-range packages and I did complain my ass off about that.  It is the principle that I would have to pay $20 more a month to have like 2 channels we watch when I'd be more than willing to give up a bunch of others.
> 
> Glad they listened to us customers who kept bellyaching about it.



We suspended our Dtv account for 6 months.  Unfortunately, we needed to save as much as possible so dropping to a lower package wasn't enough of a savings.


----------



## SamSpade

Misfit said:


> I remember SamSpade mentioning something called a Powerline Extender maybe that would help.



Yep. Here's the one we use....

http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-PA...XMXW6HGZ&dpSrc=sims&dpST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_

THIS way, you connect your TV *directly* to the cable modem, and you get the full speed without the logjams of wi-fi. They work great.


----------



## SamSpade

In case it's been brought up earlier in this thread - because I haven't read all through it - who has had success with the following:

1. Using and HD antenna to pick up channels - what range and what channels can you get ... and

2. Using a DVR with such a setup. With Metrocast, virtually everything we watch is pre-recorded and most of it is on the big network channels.
On the other hand, we have about six TVs in the house with their Jayhawk server, so we're kind of spoiled by being able to watch ANY recorded show on most of the TVs.


----------



## Dakota

SamSpade said:


> In case it's been brought up earlier in this thread - because I haven't read all through it - who has had success with the following:
> 
> 1. Using and HD antenna to pick up channels - what range and what channels can you get ... and
> 
> 2. Using a DVR with such a setup. With Metrocast, virtually everything we watch is pre-recorded and most of it is on the big network channels.
> On the other hand, we have about six TVs in the house with their Jayhawk server, so we're kind of spoiled by being able to watch ANY recorded show on most of the TVs.




You won't be happy with it.  You are too spoiled with your current set up.   

I have an OTA, two of them actually, and I pick up most of the local channels 4, 5, 7, 9, 14, 20, 22, 26 and 50 (along with some sub channels) with a signal between 50-80 percent.  It is great for some spare rooms and for my kids "guys room."  I have one of the radios in our garage connected to the OTA also and I pick up an amazing amount of stations by doing so.  I don't have a great number of trees close to my house so I have a straight shot to the sky.  You can do a search of your address here.  http://transition.fcc.gov/mb/engineering/dtvmaps/ which will give you an idea of what you may be able to pick up with an OTA.  


I do have DTV in my main living room and since my husband and I do watch some sports, that is the one issue with going soley with an OTA that currently has no solution.  He cannot live without his hockey.  

After I posted last night, I messed around with my DTV box and created a FAVORITES list using the remote control.  I got rid of all those crappy shopping channels and made it so it only shows the channels we pay for.  It looks like we have more channels when actually we are viewing far less.  The clutter was so distracting.  

This sports pack includes a couple "outdoor" channels that are pretty entertaining and Comcast Sportsnet, which is important. .


----------



## Dakota

BTW, we pay something like $84-85 a month for ONE TV and it would be more expensive with Metrocast.


----------



## Misfit

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...oduces-Streaming-Player-–-Roku-4#.VhUCX8kpCa4



> SARATOGA, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Roku Inc. today announced the highly anticipated Roku® 4 streaming player. Designed for entertainment-loving streamers, the Roku 4 features superior streaming performance and brilliant picture quality for both 4K Ultra HD (UHD) and HD TVs. With access to one of the biggest streaming channel lineups including 300,000 movies and TV episodes and the industry’s most comprehensive and only unbiased universal voice search, finding what to stream is simple with the new Roku 4. Plus, now consumers will no longer need to look for their remote control with the new Remote Finder feature.


----------



## somdfunguy

SamSpade said:


> In case it's been brought up earlier in this thread - because I haven't read all through it - who has had success with the following:
> 
> 1. Using and HD antenna to pick up channels - what range and what channels can you get ... and
> 
> 2. Using a DVR with such a setup. With Metrocast, virtually everything we watch is pre-recorded and most of it is on the big network channels.
> On the other hand, we have about six TVs in the house with their Jayhawk server, so we're kind of spoiled by being able to watch ANY recorded show on most of the TVs.



I've been this way for over a year but it has only been successful because I moved. I have a TiVo Roamio and a few Minis and they are great. We also have Amazon and Netflix. I can't imagine ever going back to a pay TV service.


----------



## Tilted

Netflix will reportedly be increasing the price of its standard streaming plan by $1 a month. That's it, they've priced me out.


----------



## somdfunguy

Not me, we use it enough the price is fine.


----------



## Dakota

PSA:   HBO Now is available on Roku players.


----------



## Misfit

For boxing fans...

http://www.gfl.tv/rokuInfo.do
http://cordcutting.com/roku-channel/ring-tv/
https://www.rokuchannels.tv/boxing/
http://www.bouncetv.com/shows/boxing/schedule/
http://www.boxnation.com/apps-page/


----------



## Dakota

Tilted said:


> Netflix will reportedly be increasing the price of its standard streaming plan by $1 a month. That's it, they've priced me out.



Titled, I believe that is for NEW customers, not current ones so you might want to double-check that because I think we have 1 year before being hit with the extra dollar a month.


----------



## somdfunguy

My 2 screen HD plan price is $7.99 and guaranteed through May 2016. You can see what you rate is when you log in to your profile.


----------



## SamSpade

Dakota said:


> BTW, we pay something like $84-85 a month for ONE TV and it would be more expensive with Metrocast.



What is ONE TV?


----------



## glhs837

SamSpade said:


> What is ONE TV?




I'll bet it's one more TV than no TVs, and one less TV than two TVs.


----------



## Hodr

SamSpade said:


> Yep. Here's the one we use....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-PA...XMXW6HGZ&dpSrc=sims&dpST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_
> 
> THIS way, you connect your TV *directly* to the cable modem, and you get the full speed without the logjams of wi-fi. They work great.



These are good, but not without their issues.  The big caveats to powerline adapters is that they come rated with the total physical layer bandwidth available for the system (so devide by the number of devices, then by two for bi-directional communications, then account for overhead etc.), which people confuse with the actual throughput you will receive when connected.

I actually had the exact adapters linked by Sam (coincidentally, connected to my Roku 3), and while they are "rated" for 500Mbit (per the AV2 standard), first and foremost they only have a FastEthernet adapter in them, so they can only connect up to 100mbit max, which is fine since Metrocast's fastest service is 75mbit I believe.

Second, you are incredibly unlikely to get connected at the higher rates, and actually stressing the connection will force it to negotiate to a lower rate.  With both adapters connected to the same circuit in my home (so maybe 30 ft of romex cable with zero breaks between them) the highest negotiated rate I saw was 88mbit, but when running UDP throughput tests (iPerf), which is indicative of the type of data you would receive when streaming video, the negotiated rate dropped to the 50 something, and the effective rate to the upper 20s.

Again, this really isn't an issue as even the highest data-rate 4k video from Amazon Prime or Netflix is well below 20mbit (I believe Netflix's 1080P resolution floats from 6 to 8mbit).

And the third issue with powerline is that anything high powered on the same circuit (microwave, fridge/freezer, AC, etc.) will kill your connection when it kicks on.

Even with all of that, it should still be a much much better solution for streaming media than wireless.

For a cheaper and faster solution, if you have unused coax in your wall (which you might if you are a cord cutter) try a MOCA or DECA adapter.  I bought this pair for $14 and have had a perfect 100mbit connection back to my network closet for my media devices in the living room.  They are a bit bulkier, and I have found the power bricks draw about 2 watts when idle and 5 watts when in use.
http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broad...8&qid=1444747237&sr=1-2&keywords=directv+deca


----------



## Hodr

Something else to keep in mind for the people with wireless issues.  Whether you use 802.11a/b/g/n or ac, you will likely be subject to slowdown based on the capabilities of your slowest device.

The issue being that virtually all wireless routers are only capable of operating on a single channel per radio at a time.  So if you are using the 2.4ghz radio (For wireless b/g/n/ac) or the 5ghz radio (for a/g/n/ac) and you allow for backwards compatibility, if you have an old device that connects at a slower rate, your router will slow down (internally, not the reported connection speed) the other device so that it doesn't have to play tricks with caching and timing to keep two different speed devices synchronized on the same radio frequencies.

Yes, there are some really nice (very expensive) routers that will beam form, or contain multiple radios for each frequency  and allow for asynchronous connections, but they aren't the ones most consumers buy or that are provided by the cable company.

The easy solution is to pick a single standard (802.11n might be your best bet right now), and hopefully all your devices will negotiate more or less the same speed connection.  If you have a nicer router, maybe stick all your legacy devices (a/b/g/n) on the 2.4ghz radio, and your newer stuff (ac) on the 5ghz to make sure they never have an issue.


----------



## somdfunguy

MoCa is great and very easy to implement.


----------



## Pete

Ironic, metrocast is finally running line to my hood and I am happy.  Not so much for the TV but for the internet.  We have been using my cell plan and blow through high priced data like crazy.  Now maybe I can cut and go streaming.


----------



## Dakota

glhs837 said:


> I'll bet it's one more TV than no TVs, and one less TV than two TVs.



  Yep... we only have 1 box on 1 TV for Directv and it costs $85 a month which was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Misfit

Ollie’s has the Roku 2 for $37.99 this week.


----------



## glhs837

Misfit said:


> Ollie’s has the Roku 2 for $37.99 this week.





Wait, so is that two Rokus for $37? Or one Roku 2 for $37. And I cant see why you would buy that when a new ChromeCast will only set you back $35 all day long at Wally World? WE use a Roku stick upstairs, but only because the TV we bought came with it. Just being able to throw your Android phone content onto your TV makes that worth it to me. Not enough to go buy one, but if I didn't already have streaming through my PS3 I would go chromecast.

http://gizmodo.com/new-fire-tv-stick-vs-new-chromecast-vs-roku-stick-stre-1733805988


----------



## Misfit

It isn’t two Rokus for $37. It’s only one Roku "2" for $37.


----------



## lucky_bee

glhs837 said:


> Wait, so is that two Rokus for $37? Or one Roku 2 for $37. And I cant see why you would buy that when a new ChromeCast will only set you back $35 all day long at Wally World? WE use a Roku stick upstairs, but only because the TV we bought came with it. Just being able to throw your Android phone content onto your TV makes that worth it to me. Not enough to go buy one, but if I didn't already have streaming through my PS3 I would go chromecast.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/new-fire-tv-stick-vs-new-chromecast-vs-roku-stick-stre-1733805988



While they have many similar features, Chromecast does not = Roku. 9.8x outta 10 I'm using the Roku stick bc it's less complicated for someone like me. No need to mess with streaming from my phone or iPad bc my accounts are already linked to my Roku.


----------



## Hodr

glhs837 said:


> And I cant see why you would buy that when a new ChromeCast will only set you back $35 all day long at Wally World?



WAF - Wife Acceptance Factor (substitute mother-in-law if necessary).  The Roku has a very easy menu system and a simple remote and no requirement for a tablet/smartphone/etc.  Same with the FireTv /FireTV Stick.  

I have had pretty much every major media player (Roku 1/2/3, FireTV & Stick, Apple TV, Google TV, Chromecast, WD TV Live, Smart TVs, Smart Blu-Ray players, Xbox 360, PS3/4, home built HTPCs running Kodi/Plex/Windows Media Center, Chinese Android HDMI sticks [like the MK808B+], and probably more that I forgot).

The one that I always found to be the least acceptable to the family as a whole is the Chromecast, while the one that no one ever has an issue using is the Roku. I'm sorry, but you need to have a remote and you need to have some basic apps that just work.

My wife, my mother, my father, and my mother in law all have only ever been comfortable with the Rokus and to a lesser extent Amazon/Apple boxes. 

I have been slowly acclimatizing them to the XBMC/Kodi interface so I can be more device agnostic in the future, but it's a long row to hoe.

If it were just me, I might be happy with a Chromecast, but I would be happier still with some of the others.  And in case you were unaware, you can "cast" from several of those other devices or run DLNA directly from your phone.  Heck, I can cast from my Chinese Android stick, use MiraCast (and other device mirroring standards), and it also lets me connect PS3/PS4 controllers over Bluetooth and runs several emulators (NES/SNES/TG-16) flawlessly, all for $29 shipped.


----------



## glhs837

I understand, the WAF factor is why we run Harmony remotes. I'll look into the DLNA streaming, since the PS3 likes that.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I never understood what the allure  to the sticks were,  I mean yea if they didn't need a power supply they would be a lot more useful in my eyes.  

I have a Roku 2 and an Amazon Fire TV and they are both excellent.  I got one of these mounts for them so they hang right off the back of the TV.  

http://www.amazon.com/TotalMount-TM...&qid=1446761593&sr=8-1&keywords=roku+tv+mount

I needed the Roku 2 for my Toshiba TV because for some stupid reason Toshibas have a problem with the HDMI properly handshaking with devices and the Roku 2 has an AV output also.


----------



## Hodr

PeoplesElbow said:


> I never understood what the allure  to the sticks were,  I mean yea if they didn't need a power supply they would be a lot more useful in my eyes.



Many newer TVs have a powered USB port on them (heck, my Olevia TV from 2005 has one).  It's not such a big deal when you can just plug the stick in to the TV with a 6 inch cable.


----------



## Misfit

PeoplesElbow said:


> I mean yeah if they didn't need a power supply *they would be a lot more useful in my eyes*.



It would be cool to watch TV every time you blinked.


----------



## Tilted

The FCC has reportedly voted to approve the new set-top box rule which would force cable companies to allow customers to watch TV programming purchased from those companies through devices other than the set-top boxes that they've traditionally made people lease. So, e.g., if you pay for Comcast TV service they have to set it up such that you could use your Roku (or something like it) to watch that programming, rather than having to have 3 Comcast set-top boxes in your house.

One more step toward removing the traditional content bundlers from the equation, or at least significantly changing the role that they play in how most people get (and pay for) their video content.

I'll post an article when I see one with much substance.


EDIT: The FCC just took the first big step toward changing the cable box business


----------



## somdfunguy

Anyone have comments/thoughts about ATSC 3.0? From what I have read, it sounds like a lot of nice features. Not looking forward to the purchase of new equipment though.


----------



## Dakota

Tilted said:


> The FCC has reportedly voted to approve the new set-top box rule which would force cable companies to allow customers to watch TV programming purchased from those companies through devices other than the set-top boxes that they've traditionally made people lease. So, e.g., if you pay for Comcast TV service they have to set it up such that you could use your Roku (or something like it) to watch that programming, rather than having to have 3 Comcast set-top boxes in your house.
> 
> One more step toward removing the traditional content bundlers from the equation, or at least significantly changing the role that they play in how most people get (and pay for) their video content.
> 
> I'll post an article when I see one with much substance.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The FCC just took the first big step toward changing the cable box business



This is actually pretty huge and something I have desired for so long.  I am happy to see a decision be made that favors the customer.


----------



## crabcake

Dakota said:


> This is actually pretty huge and something I have desired for so long.



Who knew cable could be so dirty?


----------



## Dakota

Hodr said:


> 3.0 isn't backwards compatible like 2.0, so the switch over ought to go about as smoothly as the transition from analog OTA to digital. If every TV made, starting today, supported it I would still give it 10 years before we actually flip the switch, and when they do there will still be 10's of millions of grandparents that don't understand why their TV just went dead.



I have become addicted to COMET TV and the stupid B movie crap that they air.  It is so damn cheesy it is entertaining beyond belief.  

And I like MeTV with Ghoolie Sven on Saturday night.  This past Saturday they had "The Wolf Man" from 1941.


----------



## Dakota

crabcake said:


> Who knew cable could be so dirty?



  Hey girlie - good to see you here.


----------



## GWguy

Dakota said:


> And I like MeTV with Ghoolie Sven on Saturday night.  This past Saturday they had "The Wolf Man" from 1941.


I watch Svengoolie every Saturday on MeTV.  I get it over-the-air on channel 47.3.


----------



## Dakota

GWguy said:


> I watch Svengoolie every Saturday on MeTV.  I get it over-the-air on channel 47.3.



 

I always say "Goolie Sven" and it is the other way around  
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Koz

We have MeTV on 7.2 and COMET TV on 7.3


----------



## SamSpade

For those who did cut the cord --

Did you find the need to upgrade your Internet connection? 

Our household keeps adding - - over time - - more Internet ready devices, and I'm beginning to worry that if I completely cut the cord, I'm going to have to up my speed and upgrade my wireless.


----------



## somdfunguy

Ive had 25-150 mbps and never had an issue at any speeds. An HD stream is about 5-7 mbps.  Your better option is to wire where you can. WiFi is typically the issue not bandwidth.  Check out MoCa if you can't run Ethernet.



SamSpade said:


> For those who did cut the cord --
> 
> Did you find the need to upgrade your Internet connection?
> 
> Our household keeps adding - - over time - - more Internet ready devices, and I'm beginning to worry that if I completely cut the cord, I'm going to have to up my speed and upgrade my wireless.


----------



## Radiant1

SamSpade said:


> For those who did cut the cord --
> 
> Did you find the need to upgrade your Internet connection?
> 
> Our household keeps adding - - over time - - more Internet ready devices, and I'm beginning to worry that if I completely cut the cord, I'm going to have to up my speed and upgrade my wireless.



We use WiFi with an extender and the only time we might have an issue is if the three of us are trying to stream video at the same time.


----------



## Dakota

I gave my son my Roku stick and ordered the Amazon Fire stick with voice command... After I get a chance to play with it, I'll post an update. 

It is supposed to do all the Roku stick does but faster.  I shall see...


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Dakota said:


> I gave my son my Roku stick and ordered the Amazon Fire stick with voice command... After I get a chance to play with it, I'll post an update.
> 
> It is supposed to do all the Roku stick does but faster.  I shall see...



Not quite,  there is a new Roku stick just released that is much more capable.  I got a fire TV stick w/ voice on black friday for my mom for $35 (I think) and it has a really great interface but doesnt allow you to use Google Play content and sometimes Google Play is cheaper for certain movies compared to Amazon.

I would recommend one of these so you dont need a separate power supply.  http://www.amazon.com/TVPower-Power...42966&sr=8-3&keywords=fire+tv+stick+usb+cable


----------



## Dakota

PeoplesElbow said:


> Not quite,  there is a new Roku stick just released that is much more capable.  I got a fire TV stick w/ voice on black friday for my mom for $35 (I think) and it has a really great interface but doesnt allow you to use Google Play content and sometimes Google Play is cheaper for certain movies compared to Amazon.
> 
> I would recommend one of these so you dont need a separate power supply.  http://www.amazon.com/TVPower-Power...42966&sr=8-3&keywords=fire+tv+stick+usb+cable



Hey thanks for the recommendation.... this is good to know.  The Roku stick I had gave me barely enough cord to plug it in (this TV is hung rather high because it is in a bedroom) and I am hoping the Fire Stick is a tad bit longer but if not... I have a solution.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I started my 7 day free trial of Sling TV and after one day I have to say that I am pretty impressed.  I have chosen the FOX owned channel package vs the Disney owned channel package and it even comes with the local Fox 5 station.  https://www.sling.com/service/compare

Metrocast's most recent mailing about encrypting their signal and requiring a set top box was the last straw,  you get a free box for two years,  doesn't say after that.  I also dont want another damn box to have to hook up to the bedroom TV,  that's why I bought a TV with a built in DVD player.  

I also got the new Roku stick for my bedroom TV,  it is quite a bit faster than my older Roku XS on the living room TV.  

I also got a Time Warner login ID (parents cable) so that I can watch ESPN.


----------



## Dakota

PeoplesElbow said:


> I started my 7 day free trial of Sling TV and after one day I have to say that I am pretty impressed.  I have chosen the FOX owned channel package vs the Disney owned channel package and it even comes with the local Fox 5 station.  https://www.sling.com/service/compare
> 
> Metrocast's most recent mailing about encrypting their signal and requiring a set top box was the last straw,  you get a free box for two years,  doesn't say after that.  I also dont want another damn box to have to hook up to the bedroom TV,  that's why I bought a TV with a built in DVD player.
> 
> I also got the new Roku stick for my bedroom TV,  it is quite a bit faster than my older Roku XS on the living room TV.
> 
> I also got a Time Warner login ID (parents cable) so that I can watch ESPN.



I was confused by that notice but it really didn't pertain to me because we are only internet customers.  

I thought new laws required them to make their product available online and in other venues.  Tilted posted the article. 

Now, as far as the firestick, you were right.  The Roku has way more options. Since this stick is in our bedroom, we really don't watch TV that often in there so I'm leaving it as is.  Typically we turn it on and watch something OTA for a few minutes and turn out the light.


----------



## Gilligan

PeoplesElbow said:


> Metrocast's most recent mailing about encrypting their signal and requiring a set top box was the last straw,  you get a free box for two years,  doesn't say after that.



We just picked up on that too!  And I have not been able to figure out if every TV needs a box, or just the building, or.....??

I've had it with those clowns too...time for a different solution.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Gilligan said:


> We just picked up on that too!  And I have not been able to figure out if every TV needs a box, or just the building, or.....??
> 
> I've had it with those clowns too...time for a different solution.



I can see them charging a monthly rental fee after two years,  F them,  I already pay too much.  Sling TV is $20/month,  I can pay for a lot of TV from Amazon for the $90 a month I save.


----------



## ArkRescue

PeoplesElbow said:


> I can see them charging a monthly rental fee after two years,  F them,  I already pay too much.  Sling TV is $20/month,  I can pay for a lot of TV from Amazon for the $90 a month I save.



I'd be fine if I could access HGTV and local channels. I rarely have time to watch much else really.  Others in my household want other channels, hence why we have an upper level package now instead of he basic lower level stuff.  Even with the "package discount", it's still $170 a month.

Since cell phones now charge for data, how long before our internet service at home does the same?  What then?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

PeoplesElbow said:


> Metrocast's most recent mailing about encrypting their signal and requiring a set top box was the last straw,  you get a free box for two years,  doesn't say after that.  I also dont want another damn box to have to hook up to the bedroom TV,  that's why I bought a TV with a built in DVD player.



It was only a matter of time. 

Comcast did it a couple years ago.


----------



## Gilligan

PeoplesElbow said:


> Sling TV is $20/month,  I can pay for a lot of TV from Amazon for the $90 a month I save.



But it still comes in via the Internet, right?...which is provided to us by Metrocast.  $20 a month is better than the Expanded Basic..but without the Expanded Basic, I don't think we still get Internet.


----------



## Radiant1

Gilligan said:


> But it still comes in via the Internet, right?...which is provided to us by Metrocast.  $20 a month is better than the Expanded Basic..but without the Expanded Basic, I don't think we still get Internet.



Hunh? 

I get internet through Metrocast with no cable TV service whatsoever.


----------



## Tilted

Dakota said:


> I was confused by that notice but it really didn't pertain to me because we are only internet customers.
> 
> I thought new laws required them to make their product available online and in other venues.  Tilted posted the article.
> 
> Now, as far as the firestick, you were right.  The Roku has way more options. Since this stick is in our bedroom, we really don't watch TV that often in there so I'm leaving it as is.  Typically we turn it on and watch something OTA for a few minutes and turn out the light.



That rule hasn't been finalized as far as I'm aware. It was approved to be formally proposed. But after that there had to be a comment period and there could be modifications and then there had to be a final approval.


----------



## Gilligan

Radiant1 said:


> Hunh?
> 
> I get internet through Metrocast with no cable TV service whatsoever.



Looking at the their web site, that appears to be the case these days.

Good. That's at least a little positive news. Two of three accounts that I have are "Expanded Basic" TV service only because once-upon-a-time they required that as the minimum service to proved internet as well. Looks like there is nothing tying them together now.


----------



## sockgirl77

Gilligan said:


> Looking at the their web site, that appears to be the case these days.
> 
> Good. That's at least a little positive news. Two of three accounts that I have are "Expanded Basic" TV service only because once-upon-a-time they required that as the minimum service to proved internet as well. Looks like there is nothing tying them together now.


You do not need to subscribe to any TV service to have their internet service.


----------



## Gilligan

sockgirl77 said:


> You do not need to subscribe to any TV service to have their internet service.



I already posted that I see that now.  

Glad they've made it that way...it wasn't always. 

But for TV/video...I'm not sure that's going to work considering how crappy our Internet service.


----------



## sockgirl77

Gilligan said:


> Glad they've made it that way...it wasn't always.



It has been that way for at least 10 years. I am pretty sure that it has always been that way, at least with MetroCast anyways.


----------



## TWL

I've had cable internet since 1998. At the time it was HSANet, then GMP and finally Metrocast. I didn't have CATV service until 2012. So for about 14 years I only had cable internet. IDK, maybe I was grandfathered from HSANet?


----------



## sockgirl77

TWL said:


> I've had cable internet since 1998. At the time it was HSANet, then GMP and finally Metrocast. I didn't have CATV service until 2012. So for about 14 years I only had cable internet. IDK, maybe I was grandfathered from HSANet?



Nope. MetroCast is the only cable provider that I have ever gone through and I have never had to subscribe to TV services. I will ask a buddy of mine that has been there since the dark ages and get a definite answer on this.


----------



## Gilligan

sockgirl77 said:


> It has been that way for at least 10 years. I am pretty sure that it has always been that way, at least with MetroCast anyways.



I've had cable at this place since it first came in...25+ years at least..so it's been several different companies along the way. Western Shore might have been what it was when we first added internet. Whoever it was, I'm 100% certain that we had to have not only TV..but it had to be the "Expanded" option, to get internet. I still remember distinctly being ticked off about the added cost because we were otherwise happy with cheapest Basic option.  

Oh well...ancient history. Now to figure out a way around this stupid "add on box" mess. ;-)


----------



## Tilted

It wouldn't surprise me if when cable internet first became available some cable companies only offered it as part of package with television services. It may not have been worth it, e.g., to bring cable to some homes if they weren't going to be paying for television services along with internet services.

But I've had cable internet where I am from Metrocast for about 10 years and I've only ever had internet service from them. When they came out to install it 10 years ago that was all I indicated that I wanted.


----------



## Gilligan

Tilted said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if when cable internet first became available some cable companies only offered it as part of package with television services. It may not have been worth it, e.g., to bring cable to some homes if they weren't going to be paying for television services along with internet services.
> 
> But I've had cable internet where I am from Metrocast for about 10 years and I've only ever had internet service from them. When they came out to install it 10 years ago that was all I indicated that I wanted.



It might (I dimly recall) have had something to with the equipment they gave me too.  No matter now, I guess. I am concerned about relying on their unreliable internet for TV though...


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Verizon DSL here,  which has been reliable after they cut off the foreigners down the road illegally tapped into my phone line using it for a telemarketing call center.


----------



## Radiant1

Gilligan said:


> I am concerned about relying on their unreliable internet for TV though...



That must have to do with your location.


----------



## Gilligan

Radiant1 said:


> That must have to do with your location.



It well could....an island at the end of a peninsula.  We have persistent "drop outs"....drove my boys nuts with their on-line video gaming.  ;-)


----------



## Gilligan

PeoplesElbow said:


> Verizon DSL here,



We can't get that.  Verizon did send someone out to estimate the cost of upgrading us to fiber late last year.  We were all excited about that possibility until the estimate came in...44 thousand dollars.  ;-(


----------



## SamSpade

I was just looking at Playstation Vue the other day - and when I typed in my zip code, it told me, lucky you, it's in your area. Yee-ha.

Has anyone tried it? If it had just a few more channels, it would be perfect. I hate the fact that at least ONE major network - CBS - has resisted almost any effort to re-broadcast anything of theirs, at any price.
But it's given me reason to think, a few Fire TV sticks and I've got almost the same thing as Metrocast.


----------



## Clem72

SamSpade said:


> I was just looking at Playstation Vue the other day - and when I typed in my zip code, it told me, lucky you, it's in your area. Yee-ha.
> 
> Has anyone tried it? If it had just a few more channels, it would be perfect. I hate the fact that at least ONE major network - CBS - has resisted almost any effort to re-broadcast anything of theirs, at any price.
> But it's given me reason to think, a few Fire TV sticks and I've got almost the same thing as Metrocast.



CBS is trying to sell their own service, but you can game the system. Have an HTPC, or moderately fast older computer lying around? Put PlayOn on the system and use it to record/stream CBS shows from their website (to your fireTV stick or Roku even). Works with Hulu also, so you don't need to subscribe to Hulu+ (saves 8 bucks/mo) and can auto-skip commercials if you record the shows rather than stream them live.

For some reason a few CBS shows are only streamed in a lower quality, but most are pretty good.


----------



## somdfunguy

That doesn't sound wife friendly.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Cancelled metrocast today,  here is one of many reasons people hate cable companies.  I am paid up until the 28th two days from now,  Metrocast can not send anyone out to disconnect me until June 5th so I have to pay for cable until June 5th, meanwhile I am dropping their equipment off tomorrow the 27th.  

I think I am going to give them a hard time about that,  it is their problem that they cant disconnect me when I want to be disconnected, not mine.


----------



## Radiant1

PeoplesElbow said:


> Cancelled metrocast today,  here is one of many reasons people hate cable companies.  I am paid up until the 28th two days from now,  Metrocast can not send anyone out to disconnect me until June 5th so I have to pay for cable until June 5th, meanwhile I am dropping their equipment off tomorrow the 27th.
> 
> I think I am going to give them a hard time about that,  it is their problem that they cant disconnect me when I want to be disconnected, not mine.



That's bs. I disconnected one week after paying them for the next month. The customer rep told me I owed them money. I was on the phone for 15 minutes teaching him math and explaining why they owed me a credit. I finally got my credit but that may be because I was keeping internet service and not deleting the entire account.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Radiant1 said:


> That's bs. I disconnected one week after paying them for the next month. The customer rep told me I owed them money. I was on the phone for 15 minutes teaching him math and explaining why they owed me a credit. I finally got my credit but that may be because I was keeping internet service and not deleting the entire account.



I have to hand it to the local Metrocast office, when I turned in my DVR the girl asked me about paying my remaining balance.  I told her I wanted to talk about that since I am paid up until the 28th,  she said oh then we own you $3.  The guy at the billing center in PA told me I would owe $15 because they couldn't turn me off until June 5th.


----------



## NIU_Huskies

PeoplesElbow said:


> I started my 7 day free trial of Sling TV and after one day I have to say that I am pretty impressed.  I have chosen the FOX owned channel package vs the Disney owned channel package and it even comes with the local Fox 5 station.  https://www.sling.com/service/compare
> 
> I also got the new Roku stick for my bedroom TV,  it is quite a bit faster than my older Roku XS on the living room TV.
> 
> I also got a Time Warner login ID (parents cable) so that I can watch ESPN.



Good choice on Sling TV. I dropped my Verizon triple play package because there were too many extra fees (tv box, broadcast fees, etc) that added up. I kept just Internet and subscribed to Sling TV via T-mobile and get the service for $13.99 as opposed to $19.99.

As for Watch ESPN, as long as you login and verify your account with their app you will still get access even after you drop your cable tv package. I still have ESPN, ESPN2, and ESPNU through Watch ESPN despite dropping my cable tv package last year.


----------



## NIU_Huskies

Dakota said:


> Now, as far as the firestick, you were right.  The Roku has way more options. Since this stick is in our bedroom, we really don't watch TV that often in there so I'm leaving it as is.  Typically we turn it on and watch something OTA for a few minutes and turn out the light.



Look into putting Kodi on your Fire Stick (an application that last I knew was not available for Roku devices). You will be able to watch movies that are still in the theaters, almost any sports game (even ones that are only available through regional sports channels), and the latest tv shows (yes, even premium channel shows).


----------



## Dakota

NIU_Huskies said:


> Look into putting Kodi on your Fire Stick (an application that last I knew was not available for Roku devices). You will be able to watch movies that are still in the theaters, almost any sports game (even ones that are only available through regional sports channels), and the latest tv shows (yes, even premium channel shows).





Are you a user?

I find you have to obligate yourself to a bit of annoyances with Kodi.  I messed with it when it was known as XMBC and I do have the newer version on my firestick.  It is GREAT with the fusion add-ons for listening to the radio and various fire & ems scanners… that I do enjoy and sometimes I get lucky with a show or movie but when you get an interruption in signal, that can be annoying and it does happen…. BUT I will say that my recently field trip playing it with is much better than the previous XMBC days.


----------



## Clem72

NIU_Huskies said:


> Look into putting Kodi on your Fire Stick (an application that last I knew was not available for Roku devices). You will be able to watch movies that are still in the theaters, almost any sports game (even ones that are only available through regional sports channels), and the latest tv shows (yes, even premium channel shows).



Just wanted let people know that doing this technically isn't above board. However unlike torrenting where you are also uploading the file you are downloading, you are much less likely to get caught using a streaming service.  But because these links are illegitimate the quality is usually poor, and the scraper plugins for Kodi that are primarily used to view these links are often buggy and unreliable.

I only bring this up because many re-sellers and Chinese video box sellers heavily promote the "free" content, so often times people are not aware they are doing anything wrong or that the box they buy will be unsupported and unworkable in the near future. 

Though anyone willing to go through the steps to install and configure Kodi on a FireTV/Stick probably isn't worried about the amount of work required to keep the plugins functional and has the technical chops to work through any bugs.

For me, I prefer things that just work (and in higher quality) and have zero potential to get me in trouble, so I will stick with Netflix/Hulu.

But if you were to go this route, I would suggest getting a dedicated router that works with OpenVPN (DD-WRT, OpenWRT, and Tomato firmware support VPN client mode) and configuring it for dedicated use with a non-logging VPN service.


----------



## somdfunguy

I love Kodi, but do not use it for streaming anything from external sources. I've converted all the dvds and blurays to disk. This is a lot easier with the kids and no damaged discs.

Some like Plex, but this has less requirements and uses less power.


----------



## GWguy

somdfunguy said:


> I've converted all the dvds and blurays to disk.



I've done that too, but only DVDs.  BluRay takes up too much space and the gain isn't worth it.  I'm already up to 6 TB in just DVDs.  I use a Western Digital Streaming Media Player (no longer available) to view the movies.


----------



## itsbob

Gilligan said:


> We can't get that.  Verizon did send someone out to estimate the cost of upgrading us to fiber late last year.  We were all excited about that possibility until the estimate came in...44 thousand dollars.  ;-(



We just now are getting Cable ran to our house.. 

When we first moved in to the new house they gave us an estimate of $6800.. then they built a neighborhood across the street(about 3 years ago), and brought Cable to them, estimate dropped to $4500.. last week they came out and the estimate dropped to $1100.. we are finally joining the 21st century, just to find out everyone else is ditching cable

BUT we will FINALLY have internet at the house and no longer depend on our phones for data and internet.

I haven't played COD World at War online in 6 years.. has much changed?


----------



## Christy

itsbob said:


> We just now are getting Cable ran to our house..
> 
> BUT we will FINALLY have internet at the house and no longer depend on our phones for data and internet.
> 
> I haven't played COD World at War online in 6 years.. has much changed?



If I were you, I would forego the actual cable tv package and just get the highest speed internet that they offer.  I am a tv junkie and I have not missed having metrocast cable at all.  I get my HGTV, FX, AMC, History, and Nat Geo using the Sling TV app.  I use Hulu for my regular tv shows like Gotham, The Middle, etc.. HBO Now for Game of Thrones, Netflix has a ton of original programming, as well as Amazon Prime.  Even with paying for all of those, it is still cheaper than what I paid for Metrocast Cable tv.


----------



## SamSpade

For those with Amazon Prime (Video) ----

We use it - sparingly. Mostly because for our viewing, it's because the order we check stuff. If it's on other things, we never get to Amazon Prime Video - unless we can't find it elsewhere.

THEN it's useful - if it ain't on the others, it's often on Amazon Prime Video, even though sometimes you have to pay.

THAT said - is there a way to ONLY allow the FREE Amazon stuff to stream? I know that to order anything you pay for, it requires a password, but if I'm going to open up stuff to my kids to use, I know they're smart enough and devious enough to figure stuff out. Like passwords. And my son doesn't seem to think it would be wrong for him to do it. Just, everyone ELSE.

I admit, it's irritating that you typically have to qualify stuff on Amazon specifically for "free" viewing - unlike Hulu and Netflix, for which there are no additional charges.

Can it be done? Can I configure Amazon to stream ONLY the stuff that's free?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SamSpade said:


> For those with Amazon Prime (Video) ----
> 
> We use it - sparingly. Mostly because for our viewing, it's because the order we check stuff. If it's on other things, we never get to Amazon Prime Video - unless we can't find it elsewhere.
> 
> THEN it's useful - if it ain't on the others, it's often on Amazon Prime Video, even though sometimes you have to pay.
> 
> THAT said - is there a way to ONLY allow the FREE Amazon stuff to stream? I know that to order anything you pay for, it requires a password, but if I'm going to open up stuff to my kids to use, I know they're smart enough and devious enough to figure stuff out. Like passwords. And my son doesn't seem to think it would be wrong for him to do it. Just, everyone ELSE.
> 
> I admit, it's irritating that you typically have to qualify stuff on Amazon specifically for "free" viewing - unlike Hulu and Netflix, for which there are no additional charges.
> 
> Can it be done? Can I configure Amazon to stream ONLY the stuff that's free?



Yes, you set a PIN to be required for pay content, in addition there is a category of "included with Prime"


----------



## Dakota

Christy said:


> If I were you, I would forego the actual cable tv package and just get the highest speed internet that they offer.  I am a tv junkie and I have not missed having metrocast cable at all.  I get my HGTV, FX, AMC, History, and Nat Geo using the Sling TV app.  I use Hulu for my regular tv shows like Gotham, The Middle, etc.. HBO Now for Game of Thrones, Netflix has a ton of original programming, as well as Amazon Prime.  Even with paying for all of those, it is still cheaper than what I paid for Metrocast Cable tv.




You cut the cord?  

Good for you  

If Christy can do it, anyone can.


----------



## SamSpade

PeoplesElbow said:


> Yes, you set a PIN to be required for pay content, in addition there is a category of "included with Prime"



The interface we use - with our ancient "Wii" - has that, but for some reason an awful lot of categorization gets "undone" the more you refine a search.

I'll have to play with it. For a long time, they were randomly guessing passwords - and occasionally getting them right - and ordering movies and then not watching them.

Even on the website, they're constantly intermingling "free" stuff with pay stuff - unless you are very specific.


----------



## NIU_Huskies

Clem72 said:


> Just wanted let people know that doing this technically isn't above board. However unlike torrenting where you are also uploading the file you are downloading, you are much less likely to get caught using a streaming service.  But because these links are illegitimate the quality is usually poor, and the scraper plugins for Kodi that are primarily used to view these links are often buggy and unreliable.



I mostly use Kodi for the sports tv content. I am able to watch and follow my NIU Huskies (college), Chicago Bulls (NBA), White Sox (MLB), and Bears and Chargers (NFL) teams. I'm not from the area so being able to follow all my favorite sports teams is a must.

But yes, I also use a VPN client when doing many activities online, including general web browsing, online banking, etc.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

For those interested Sling TV has added more channels and more options in the last couple days.  I have some good channels that I did not have a week ago, mainly FS2 and FXX.


----------



## Radiant1

PeoplesElbow said:


> For those interested Sling TV has added more channels and more options in the last couple days.  I have some good channels that I did not have a week ago, mainly FS2 and FXX.



Is it US channels only? I'm looking for a way to stream BBC Two.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Radiant1 said:


> Is it US channels only? I'm looking for a way to stream BBC Two.



Here is a listing of their channels and addons for their different services.  

https://www.sling.com/service/compare

Sorry no BBC,  you can get Acorn TV through Amazon though.


----------



## Dakota

Radiant1 said:


> Is it US channels only? I'm looking for a way to stream BBC Two.



Have you checked Pluto TV??? Free app


----------



## Radiant1

Dakota said:


> Have you checked Pluto TV??? Free app



I use Pluto on rare occasions, no BBC2. I'm going to have to find a way to bypass their geo-blocking or just be patient and wait until the show I want to watch is on Netflix.


----------



## Clem72

Radiant1 said:


> I use Pluto on rare occasions, no BBC2. I'm going to have to find a way to bypass their geo-blocking or just be patient and wait until the show I want to watch is on Netflix.



Depending on the device and how complicated you want to get, you could subscribe to a VPN. Some of them are as cheap as $2/mo if you buy a year or two at a time.


----------



## Misfit

Jailbroken Firestick Jarvis 16...$75 Free everything.


----------



## SamSpade

Misfit said:


> Jailbroken Firestick Jarvis 16...$75 Free everything.



Ok, I'm only partially sure I know what that is.

My biggest question however, regardless is - is using it legal? Or if it is - likely to *remain* legal?


----------



## SamSpade

You know, I keep looking for solutions that fit what my family wants. So many packages offer an "almost" solution, and I'm not crazy about that - I'd rather not patch together some Frankenstein's monster of stuff just to get what I have now - an over-priced glop of channels - 90% of which I've never watched even once.

But what I'd like doesn't seem to either exist - or appear on the horizon.

Yet.

What we would LIKE - is a package that offers the Big Four (yes, Fox belongs there too) - the CW - and the dozen or so networks we regularly watch: TNT, TBS, USA, SyFy, AMC, A&E, Food, ID, Science, History and Disney. And the news networks. Beyond those - well I could adjust to never seeing them. Even among my favorites among the rest, like BBC America - I could live without Doctor Who, even though he isn't on any streaming (anymore - used to be on Netflix).

But dammit - nobody carries the Big Four. Mostly because CBS won't participate at all, but because even ABC isn't on board with some of them. You're lucky if you find the CW on any. So I'm not seeing a solution that cuts my cable in half. (Half is the aim - I'm not making a big change just to save 20-30 bucks).

Also - the best features of current cable is - the offerings I get are fully accessible by every TV in the house without additional cost, and I can access recorded programming on at least three of them. And I can watch ANYTHING I record. Like, forever. Not just shows for the last few weeks. And all of them.

Does ANY service completely offer that? Hulu comes close, but my experience with Hulu is, it's always spotty. They MIGHT have your show - or not. They MIGHT have the episode you want - but you might have to wade through their stupid search mechanism, because they won't offer something clearly straightforward and sensible (such as, this is the show I want, and I want the episodes labelled in order - and nothing else).


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I think the CW doesn't bother because you can get everything they have free straight from their website or their android app for tablet.


----------



## somdfunguy

SamSpade said:


> You know, I keep looking for solutions that fit what my family wants. So many packages offer an "almost" solution, and I'm not crazy about that - I'd rather not patch together some Frankenstein's monster of stuff just to get what I have now - an over-priced glop of channels - 90% of which I've never watched even once.
> 
> But what I'd like doesn't seem to either exist - or appear on the horizon.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> What we would LIKE - is a package that offers the Big Four (yes, Fox belongs there too) - the CW - and the dozen or so networks we regularly watch: TNT, TBS, USA, SyFy, AMC, A&E, Food, ID, Science, History and Disney. And the news networks. Beyond those - well I could adjust to never seeing them. Even among my favorites among the rest, like BBC America - I could live without Doctor Who, even though he isn't on any streaming (anymore - used to be on Netflix).
> 
> But dammit - nobody carries the Big Four. Mostly because CBS won't participate at all, but because even ABC isn't on board with some of them. You're lucky if you find the CW on any. So I'm not seeing a solution that cuts my cable in half. (Half is the aim - I'm not making a big change just to save 20-30 bucks).



This is called cable



> Also - the best features of current cable is - the offerings I get are fully accessible by every TV in the house without additional cost, and I can access recorded programming on at least three of them. And I can watch ANYTHING I record. Like, forever. Not just shows for the last few weeks. And all of them.



You do pay an added cost for this


----------



## NIU_Huskies

Cable TV is just too expensive...you have to pay a monthly fee for each cable box, you have to pay broadcast fees, HD fees, state/local taxes, etc.

With Netflix, Sling, and Amazon Prime you pay a set fee, no taxes, and can watch on any device. Netflix you can share your login with others and Prime you can share your benefits with up to 4 friends and family.


----------



## DipStick

Upon learning Playstation Vue is on Roku, I just signed up for this:

https://www.playstationnetwork.com/vue/

#### you, DIRECTV.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

FYI Sling has just added more channels, again.  www.sling.com now it includes a local fox and nbc affiliate.  What I found that was sort of cool was when I was in North Carolina I got the local North Carolina stations on my tablet.


----------



## Tilted

Dish now has 2 base packages for its Sling service - they're called Orange and Blue. Orange is the original one with just one stream allowed at a time and is still $20/month. Blue is different (and more) channels with 3 streams allowed at a time and is $25/month. It's similar to what Dish had been offering as a beta package. There are quite a few good channels in the Blue package. There's also some overlap between the packages.

https://www.sling.com


----------



## Tilted

On another note: I had success with DirecTV getting them to lower my monthly rate considerably.

I'm out of contract so I called them and was frank with them, basically: I think I'm paying too much for my TV service. I don't really want to change to a different provider but I'm going to explore other options if you can't make this considerably cheaper. I'm not quite ready to cut the cord completely, but with so many other options now you guys must be under considerable pricing pressure?

The conversation went well. It wasn't at all combative. The lady first went through a few options where I could cut back my service and save some money, and I told her I didn't want to lose certain channels for now - that I needed the service to be cheaper even with my current package, that I might later change my package to bring the cost down more. She asked me how much I needed to save in order stay with them. I told her $40 a month. She offered me two options - I think it was $40 off per month if I agreed to a year's contract or $20 off per month with no contract extension. I hesitated for a moment, said I didn't think I wanted to have a contract - that if I did, I could go elsewhere and get it cheaper still. She offered me $30 off per month for a year without any contract plus a free premium channel for 3 months and I took it. That way I can still explore other options or further reduce my cost by turning a box off or reducing my package. But my bill is now less than $70. I think I could get it to less than $50 with those changes.

This is something they're having to deal with a lot now I would assume. So they're likely willing to work with people if you're just straight up with them about your situation (and if you're out of contract). Keeping you at a reduced rate is better than losing you, and they don't have to spend money to send someone out to get you set up - keeping you, even it a lower rate, is easy money. I find that frankness combined with a friendly tone genuinely gets good results.


EDIT: To be clear, I'm sure they won't offer whatever discount you ask for. I think I just asked for about the right number. And the discount is just a generic monthly bill credit. So whatever other changes I make, that discount will apply.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Good for you Tilted! 

I wish something offered MASN.


----------



## NIU_Huskies

Good price-haggling. A lot of consumers just stick with what they have rather than calling them and telling them you will bring your business elsewhere and getting a better deal. I told T-mobile I was going to switch to their cheaper Metro PCS provider because I don't use much data or minutes and I use WiFi when at home. They offered to bring my $55 plan down to $40 a month so I stuck with them after I found out Metro only let's you get their cheap $30 plan if you buy one of their phones. I wasn't willing to pay for a new phone. When my $13.99 discounted SlingTV service is up in 7 months or so I'll tell Sling I will stay with them if they keep offering me the same price but I don't watch enough TV to pay $20.


----------



## SamSpade

For those of you who have cut the cord - what DO you actually MISS about having access to live TV? Anything?


----------



## Radiant1

SamSpade said:


> For those of you who have cut the cord - what DO you actually MISS about having access to live TV? Anything?



Breaking news reports.


----------



## Just_A_Citizen

SamSpade said:


> For those of you who have cut the cord - what DO you actually MISS about having access to live TV? Anything?



Nothing.


----------



## Clem72

Tilted said:


> On another note: I had success with DirecTV getting them to lower my monthly rate considerably.



Just an FYI if/when you do cancel your DirecTV. Keep the receipts/shipping documentation if you are returning receivers to them or turn them over to a local installer, etc. (I.E. if you don't own them outright, which you probably don't if you got them in the last decade or so).

I know several people that have cancelled and then received a bill a few months later for $300 per receiver, saying they were never turned in.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SamSpade said:


> For those of you who have cut the cord - what DO you actually MISS about having access to live TV? Anything?



CBS and will miss MASN/MASN2 when college football starts back up, otherwise that is it.  Maybe the occasional testing of the emergency broadcasting system that would otherwise be followed by news, information, or important instructions....


----------



## GWguy

SamSpade said:


> For those of you who have cut the cord - what DO you actually MISS about having access to live TV? Anything?



Antenna here, so still get the major networks and PBS.  I do miss SciFi, HGTV, etc... but not so much since they diverged from their original programming to the crap fill.

And NASCAR.  Only on broadcast tv for a few races.


----------



## Clem72

PeoplesElbow said:


> CBS and will miss MASN/MASN2 when college football starts back up, otherwise that is it.  Maybe the occasional testing of the emergency broadcasting system that would otherwise be followed by news, information, or important instructions....



You know those alerts hit your phone now too....


----------



## SamSpade

GWguy said:


> Antenna here, so still get the major networks and PBS.  I do miss SciFi, HGTV, etc... but not so much since they diverged from their original programming to the crap fill.
> 
> And NASCAR.  Only on broadcast tv for a few races.



Do you live in St Mary's? I barely know a soul who can get ANY channel via antenna unless their antenna is on a tower or something.


----------



## GWguy

SamSpade said:


> Do you live in St Mary's? I barely know a soul who can get ANY channel via antenna unless their antenna is on a tower or something.



Town Creek area.  There are one or two threads on Over-the-Air antenna reception in this area.  I'm only using a small UHF antenna/rotor now on the chimney, but going to upgrade to a long range antenna soon.

Best reception is from stations on the Eastern Shore near Salisbury.


----------



## SamSpade

GWguy said:


> Town Creek area.  There are one or two threads on Over-the-Air antenna reception in this area.  I'm only using a small UHF antenna/rotor now on the chimney, but going to upgrade to a long range antenna soon.
> 
> Best reception is from stations on the Eastern Shore near Salisbury.



Do you think there's any chance of getting one of those station with an indoor antenna? I don't think I'm going to be able to sell the idea of a rooftop antenna.

But that still doesn't address our big concern with network TV - we DVR everything. We watch *almost* nothing live, except maybe sports. Having an antenna to get the networks doesn't make getting network shows any easier.


----------



## GWguy

SamSpade said:


> Do you think there's any chance of getting one of those station with an indoor antenna? I don't think I'm going to be able to sell the idea of a rooftop antenna.
> 
> But that still doesn't address our big concern with network TV - we DVR everything. We watch *almost* nothing live, except maybe sports. Having an antenna to get the networks doesn't make getting network shows any easier.



Slim with an indoor or attic antenna, although some here are doing it with some success.

You can get a DVD recorder to record OTA shows, just like VHS recorders but updated to DVD.  I don't need to do that, so not an issue for me.


----------



## Dakota

GW, 

Are you upgrading your antenna yourself or hiring somebody to do it?

I'd love to find some monkey to climb my house and put in a better antenna but they are hard to find.  

My husband and I really enjoy our OTA broadcasting.  On some stations it is like a time warp back in time with all the old classics airing and we find that to be relaxing.  Often my husband will pass the DTV remote back and forth annoyed because we are tired of channel surfing.  

I'm not a big TV watcher by all mean but I do feel like whenever I do sit down to watch it is the same crap over and over again.


----------



## Dakota

Oh and another thing, I notice channels like 4, 5, 7 and 9 showing fricken infomercials all day on Saturday and Sunday.  Are they really that hard up for money?

What makes little sense is how much we pay a cable company when most material is out in the world and ready to stream.


----------



## GWguy

Dakota said:


> GW,
> 
> Are you upgrading your antenna yourself or hiring somebody to do it?


I'll be doing my own.  Fairly flat roof. Mounts, wiring, etc already exist, so really all I need to do is swap the antenna itself.  At some point tho, I will want to increase the height, and that will require support wires.  A bit more work.

Seems most of the stations do a lot of infomercials on weekends.  16, 21, 47, 50... 

I used to get channels 5, 7 and 9, but lost them after I put up the new antenna.  Just found out why.  I put up a UHF antenna, because everyone said HDTV was UHF.  Turns out that's only partly true.  Channels 2-12 are in the VHF range, 13-66 are UHF.  If you want the lower channels, you need a VHF/UHF hybrid antenna.


----------



## Dakota

GWguy said:


> I'll be doing my own.  Fairly flat roof. Mounts, wiring, etc already exist, so really all I need to do is swap the antenna itself.  At some point tho, I will want to increase the height, and that will require support wires.  A bit more work.
> 
> Seems most of the stations do a lot of infomercials on weekends.  16, 21, 47, 50...
> 
> I used to get channels 5, 7 and 9, but lost them after I put up the new antenna.  Just found out why.  I put up a UHF antenna, because everyone said HDTV was UHF.  Turns out that's only partly true.  Channels 2-12 are in the VHF range, 13-66 are UHF.  If you want the lower channels, you need a VHF/UHF hybrid antenna.



I have a hybrid antenna up but have often thought about putting up a bigger antenna... I still get 4, 5, 7, 9, 20 and 50 pretty routinely plus PBS and ION TV.... the signal can be spotty at time but for the most part, good.

I have some bow tie channel master antenna up.  I spent, I dunno, $100 because I didn't know if this would catch on in this house... now that it has, maybe someday I'll go bigger/better.


----------



## GWguy

Dakota said:


> I have a hybrid antenna up but have often thought about putting up a bigger antenna... I still get 4, 5, 7, 9, 20 and 50 pretty routinely plus PBS and ION TV.... the signal can be spotty at time but for the most part, good.
> 
> I have some bow tie channel master antenna up.  I spent, I dunno, $100 because I didn't know if this would catch on in this house... now that it has, maybe someday I'll go bigger/better.


I rarely get 20 and 50, but I do get 16, 21 and 47 very well.  Those plus PBS on 22 , 28 and 32 give me most of the major networks, ABC, CBS, FOX, CW, ION, MeTV, AntennaTV, ...  Being able to swing the antenna on the rotor makes all the difference.

For a bowtie, you are getting pretty good reception.


----------



## Hank

Called Comcast yesterday to downgrade my services. Wanted to get rid of the television and keep high speed internet & landline phone. I am in a $130 package at the moment. They tell me that just the internet & phone would cost me $124.....WTF? She said I used up my promo specials or some crap like that. What a friggin' monopoly. I would just cancel it all but I have Comcast e-mails that would be a pain to change, all because if you cancel Comcast your e-mail is toast...Another monopoly!


----------



## somdfunguy

SamSpade said:


> For those of you who have cut the cord - what DO you actually MISS about having access to live TV? Anything?



Channel surfing and finding an old movie that you like but haven't seen in years. About it. Honestly I don't even notice, and haven't noticed in a long time. Sports I miss in theory but then I do something with my time that is more worth while.


----------



## NIU_Huskies

Hank said:


> Called Comcast yesterday to downgrade my services. Wanted to get rid of the television and keep high speed internet & landline phone. I am in a $130 package at the moment. They tell me that just the internet & phone would cost me $124.....WTF? She said I used up my promo specials or some crap like that. What a friggin' monopoly. I would just cancel it all but I have Comcast e-mails that would be a pain to change, all because if you cancel Comcast your e-mail is toast...Another monopoly!



Verizon FIOS has a triple-play package for $69.99 right now. If you no longer have a contract with Comcast tell them Verizon is offering you a better deal and see if they will work with you at all.

http://www.techbargains.com/verizon-fios-bundle-deals


----------



## awpitt

Hank said:


> Called Comcast yesterday to downgrade my services. Wanted to get rid of the television and keep high speed internet & landline phone. I am in a $130 package at the moment. They tell me that just the internet & phone would cost me $124.....WTF? She said I used up my promo specials or some crap like that. What a friggin' monopoly. I would just cancel it all but I have Comcast e-mails that would be a pain to change, all because if you cancel Comcast your e-mail is toast...Another monopoly!



Get your own domain and use Google Apps.  That way if you need to change ISPs, in the future, your email is not impacted. I registered my domain back in 98 and can set up and delete accounts for pretty anyone.


----------



## SamSpade

Ok, I now have two Amazon devices - a Fire TV and a Fire Stick - and I just got a TV with Roku built into it. So far, I kind of like it - it's not as cumbersome as the crappy streaming device on my son's TV - but I don't really know where to start.
I'm finding myself drifting back to the old tried and true - Netflix, Hulu, Amazon - and my cable selections. 

Because while Roku and Fire TV have LOTS of channels, I'm still unclear as to why I would navigate all over the menu if I am looking for News or Weather. Or Sports.
Is there a way to make it better? It may be a lack of familiarity but I am finding it hard to find anything as easy as just going to the weather channel or news channels on cable.

And I hate scrolling endlessly for something to watch, based on a title and a hard to read picture.

What channels do you have?


----------



## somdfunguy

Pluto can be cool if you like the turn the TV on and veg out kinda thing. 

Crackle is ok, I like the coffee and cars show with Seinfeld.


----------



## SamSpade

somdfunguy said:


> Pluto can be cool if you like the turn the TV on and veg out kinda thing.
> 
> Crackle is ok, I like the coffee and cars show with Seinfeld.



Looked at Pluto for a while. Does Sling work this way? Probably the most annoying aspect of streaming channels is looking for something you want by endless clicking and clicking and hoping to hit something you might like. We can have a hell of a time finding a movie with the kids, because they've seen so many.

I like the browse capability on Pluto, but I haven't found one channel I think I'd like to use.


----------



## DipStick

SamSpade said:


> Ok, I now have two Amazon devices - a Fire TV and a Fire Stick - and I just got a TV with Roku built into it. So far, I kind of like it - it's not as cumbersome as the crappy streaming device on my son's TV - but I don't really know where to start.
> I'm finding myself drifting back to the old tried and true - Netflix, Hulu, Amazon - and my cable selections.
> 
> Because while Roku and Fire TV have LOTS of channels, I'm still unclear as to why I would navigate all over the menu if I am looking for News or Weather. Or Sports.
> Is there a way to make it better? It may be a lack of familiarity but I am finding it hard to find anything as easy as just going to the weather channel or news channels on cable.
> 
> And I hate scrolling endlessly for something to watch, based on a title and a hard to read picture.
> 
> What channels do you have?



I have a ton of channels, but usually only watch a couple.


Playstation Vue
Netflix
NBC Sports Live Extra/NBC Olympics
Pandora
CBS News/CBSN Live
Plex (PC to TV streaming system)
WITN News and Weather
YouTube
CARS Tour TV
NBC News
SyFy
FX
ESPN
WeatherNation
Google Play
VUDU
NFL
CNN
WRAL
Lucas Oil Racing TV
PBS
Smithsonian
Crackle
The CW network
ACC Network


----------



## DipStick

BTW, Playstation Vue is adding NFL Network and NFL RedZone.

http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/07/27/instant-analysis-the-nfl-is-heading-to-sonys-plays.aspx

NFL is slowly rolling out NFL Sunday Ticket to non-DIRECTV subscribers in select markets as well.

Something else I like about Vue is that, unlike Sling, you can use your Vue login to use "TV anywhere" apps for the big cable channels, such as ESPN, NBCSN, FS1, FX and so on.  So, when I'm not at home, I can still use the NBC Sports app to watch NASCAR or the Olympics.


----------



## DipStick

Dakota said:


> I have a hybrid antenna up but have often thought about putting up a bigger antenna... I still get 4, 5, 7, 9, 20 and 50 pretty routinely plus PBS and ION TV.... the signal can be spotty at time but for the most part, good.
> 
> I have some bow tie channel master antenna up.  I spent, I dunno, $100 because I didn't know if this would catch on in this house... now that it has, maybe someday I'll go bigger/better.




Unfortunately, I can't get anything but ION Television with an antenna.  I can get the big three on demand, get local news on WITN and I think I can get ABC live.

I'll probably start watching the shows on the CW channel but can't get it here.  I'll just watch online.  Love me some Supergirl .


----------



## Misfit

Samspade, this thread started in 2013, you're ready to cut the cord.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SamSpade said:


> Looked at Pluto for a while. Does Sling work this way? Probably the most annoying aspect of streaming channels is looking for something you want by endless clicking and clicking and hoping to hit something you might like. We can have a hell of a time finding a movie with the kids, because they've seen so many.
> 
> I like the browse capability on Pluto, but I haven't found one channel I think I'd like to use.



With sling you can scroll through the channels just like you can a cable box.  It actually has a bit more customization to it as you can have a favorite channels section.


----------



## SamSpade

Misfit said:


> Samspade, this thread started in 2013, you're ready to cut the cord.



Thanks, although you might notice I did not originate the thread.

It's a process. If I lived alone, it would be an easy choice.

The kids actually adapt well to cutting the cord - with their computers and tablets, they're mostly used to watching shows ad hoc, and they're comfortable with watching some of the same ones over and over again.
That said, they don't watch many shows where keeping up has any relevance - they watch half hour comedies for kids and they function largely independent of each other. They watch no news or anything "live" nor do they care much for televised sports. So for them, streaming channels already work fine.

They also don't really care if they're not watching the latest cool show - they just binge-watched "My Babysitter's a Vampire" (all two seasons).

Wife and I like news, some sports and live TV and we tend towards the network's big shows. But we also like the serendipity of seeing "what's on" even though often the answer is - well - NUTHIN'.


----------



## SamSpade

PeoplesElbow said:


> With sling you can scroll through the channels just like you can a cable box.  It actually has a bit more customization to it as you can have a favorite channels section.




Cool. I read the other day that of course, Sling is Dish, so I'm waiting for DirecTV to offer their version.

What would ALSO be cool is if live tv channels - like Sling - offered a sort of "cloud" DVR. I mean, Hulu and OnDemand features are ALREADY like that - but they don't offer the SAME thing as an actual DVR.
One of the great things about DVR is skipping commercials and backing up and forwarding. Most streaming stuff I've seen will still force in the commercials if say, you fell asleep half way and want to back up and watch what you missed.
Dammit - gotta watch the commercial - AGAIN.

Now I briefly looked at something called Simple TV but I didn't check too closely because it wanted me to sign up and I didn't go further - I think that's what that does. 

Also - my Roku TV is missing some things that I think a Roku has - like an Ethernet port or slots for more storage. Can those be used to store content? Or just the apps that deliver content?


----------



## Clem72

SamSpade said:


> What would ALSO be cool is if live tv channels - like Sling - offered a sort of "cloud" DVR. I mean, Hulu and OnDemand features are ALREADY like that - but they don't offer the SAME thing as an actual DVR.



Do you mean the ability to pause for a good length of time, or to rewind, or skip commercials (if the stream has buffered ahead)? I know the Sony service has on-demand functions, but I don't think you can do any of those things with the live stream.


----------



## Dakota

Misfit said:


> Samspade, this thread started in 2013, you're ready to cut the cord.



It took me something like 2 or 3 threads over a course of a few years to break-up with my house phone and now that I have, I don't miss the phone or the bill.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SamSpade said:


> Cool. I read the other day that of course, Sling is Dish, so I'm waiting for DirecTV to offer their version.
> 
> What would ALSO be cool is if live tv channels - like Sling - offered a sort of "cloud" DVR. I mean, Hulu and OnDemand features are ALREADY like that - but they don't offer the SAME thing as an actual DVR.
> One of the great things about DVR is skipping commercials and backing up and forwarding. Most streaming stuff I've seen will still force in the commercials if say, you fell asleep half way and want to back up and watch what you missed.
> Dammit - gotta watch the commercial - AGAIN.
> 
> Now I briefly looked at something called Simple TV but I didn't check too closely because it wanted me to sign up and I didn't go further - I think that's what that does.
> 
> Also - my Roku TV is missing some things that I think a Roku has - like an Ethernet port or slots for more storage. Can those be used to store content? Or just the apps that deliver content?



Some of the channels on Sling have on demand in addition to the live TV portion,  for example FX, AMC and History you can watch anything that has played in the recent past (last week maybe), but TBS and TNT are live stream only.


----------



## somdfunguy

SamSpade said:


> Cool. I read the other day that of course, Sling is Dish, so I'm waiting for DirecTV to offer their version.
> 
> What would ALSO be cool is if live tv channels - like Sling - offered a sort of "cloud" DVR. I mean, Hulu and OnDemand features are ALREADY like that - but they don't offer the SAME thing as an actual DVR.
> One of the great things about DVR is skipping commercials and backing up and forwarding. Most streaming stuff I've seen will still force in the commercials if say, you fell asleep half way and want to back up and watch what you missed.
> Dammit - gotta watch the commercial - AGAIN.
> 
> Now I briefly looked at something called Simple TV but I didn't check too closely because it wanted me to sign up and I didn't go further - I think that's what that does.
> 
> Also - my Roku TV is missing some things that I think a Roku has - like an Ethernet port or slots for more storage. Can those be used to store content? Or just the apps that deliver content?



Playstion Vue has the DVR functionality


----------



## SamSpade

somdfunguy said:


> Playstion Vue has the DVR functionality



Just found that on their site - giving it some thought. Wish their free trial was a bit longer.


----------



## Misfit

https://eero.com/



> No more buffering. No more dead zones.
> 
> eero is the world’s first home WiFi system. A set of three eeros covers the typical home. They work in perfect unison to deliver hyper-fast, super-stable WiFi to every square foot of your house.


----------



## DipStick

Misfit said:


> https://eero.com/




I pick up my modem on the other side of the neighborhood.


----------



## awpitt

I've been reading this thread because I'm thinking about becoming a cord cutter. I'm looking at both Vue and Sling as they seem to be the main options for "live" TV. I have two Google Chromcasts at home.  Seems like Vue and Sling would get me the basic stuff that I normally watch now except for NFL games.  I'd appreciate hearing opinions on Vue vs Sling and on ways to get NFL games.  Thanks.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

awpitt said:


> I've been reading this thread because I'm thinking about becoming a cord cutter. I'm looking at both Vue and Sling as they seem to be the main options for "live" TV. I have two Google Chromcasts at home.  Seems like Vue and Sling would get me the basic stuff that I normally watch now except for NFL games.  I'd appreciate hearing opinions on Vue vs Sling and on ways to get NFL games.  Thanks.



I take it you have the direct tv sunday ticket package?  I think they have an exclusive and are the only ones that offer such a comprehensive deal.


----------



## awpitt

PeoplesElbow said:


> I take it you have the direct tv sunday ticket package?  I think they have an exclusive and are the only ones that offer such a comprehensive deal.



No, I don't have Direct TV or the NFL package.  That's why I was asking about options on how to get NFL games if I cut the cord.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

awpitt said:


> No, I don't have Direct TV or the NFL package.  That's why I was asking about options on how to get NFL games if I cut the cord.



Ah ok,  well you get the local NBC, FOX and ABC as an add on with sling,  you also get ESPN (of Fox sports depending on your pick),  that will cover some games there.  Unfortunately CBS doesn't cooperate.  As far as NFL goes I don't expect to lose much compared to metrocast,  College football I may miss MASN, but I do get more Fox Sports channels than I did with metrocast so I will see this fall.

Don't know enough about the play station network to tell you, but it seems to have more channels and options.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Just checked their webpage and found this.  

http://help.sling.com/articles/en_U...g&utm_medium=marquee&utm_campaign=nfl_network

So it looks like they are trying to cover the NFL games somewhat.


----------



## awpitt

PeoplesElbow said:


> Just checked their webpage and found this.
> 
> http://help.sling.com/articles/en_U...g&utm_medium=marquee&utm_campaign=nfl_network
> 
> So it looks like they are trying to cover the NFL games somewhat.



Hey,  thanks.  Cutting the cord is going to take some research and effort but I'm estimating that it'll save me about $100 per month.  I have to decide soon though as my cable billing cycle is approaching.


----------



## Clem72

Misfit said:


> https://eero.com/



Using standard 802.11ac Multi-User MIMO and multi-channel range extension. It's better than one router....because it's three. 

Not sure this gets you more than a single decent router placed in a central location (like my ASUS AC68U).  My home is three levels and just over 5k finished space (including basement) and a single router in the basement covers everything except the far side of the garage (a concrete wall and concrete floor in LOS probably contribute to that).  I moved the router to the closet in a second floor bedroom and I not only get full strength coverage for my entire house/basement, but also in my shed and decent coverage to the end of my street. 

I am able to simultaneously stream from multiple devices (including right next to each other) and easily max out my 105mbit Metrocast connection.


----------



## SamSpade

I've probably asked this before, but maybe not this way...

Now that I've had lots of streaming channels and experimented with a few, there's definitely some I won't be bothering with and some I will keep.

I'll keep the ones I'm already paying for - Netflix, Hulu and Amazon. Amazon, I get with Prime anyway, so there's no point in not keeping it.
I'm ok with Pandora, just not going to pay for the upgrade. 
Free things on YouTube, I'll keep.

Can't afford Sling yet along with everything else. Ditto Vue, although despite their announcement to push out to all Roku devices, it hasn't arrived yet on mine.

I'll probably keep stuff like Vudu and Fandango, just because it's more selection for movies on demand, but their prices seldom differ much.

But nothing else says "keep me". They're fun to watch sometimes, but I just don't see anything that keeps my interest. All the news streaming channels I get, none of them are live - they have clips from the regular cable, but it's not like watching it live or nearly live. Same with the sports channels I see - I'm not interested in watching last week's football game.

So---

What do you like? What's on your "gotta have" list?


----------



## Clem72

Seems like you have the basics covered. Hulu+, Netflix, Prime.  If you need access to the web content of specific networks that aren't on Hulu (looking at you CBS) then Plex is a good alternative. 

As for news, US news is mostly not-live, though you can get some on your Roku using the buggy Pluto channel.  You can also get live streams from non-US news sources (CBC, Sky News, etc.) but those are of limited interest to most US viewers (unless you really like soccer).


----------



## SamSpade

Clem72 said:


> Seems like you have the basics covered. Hulu+, Netflix, Prime.  If you need access to the web content of specific networks that aren't on Hulu (looking at you CBS) then Plex is a good alternative.




I've been looking a little at Plex, but I'm confused - it's not a streaming service? What is it? I can't figure out what it is from their site, and I'm not signing on to anything without a better idea.

Is it just an app that organizes my channels? What does it do?


----------



## awpitt

SamSpade said:


> I've been looking a little at Plex, but I'm confused - it's not a streaming service? What is it? I can't figure out what it is from their site, and I'm not signing on to anything without a better idea.
> 
> Is it just an app that organizes my channels? What does it do?



I looked at Plex too.  It just seems to organize all your media so it's all in one place.  I think.


----------



## Dakota

Sling now includes NBC sports and soon, Comcast Sportsnet...


----------



## Dakota

My husband signed up for Sling and so far he loves it... so much so that he has told me to cut our relationship w/DTV but since they gave me a $35.00 off discount until the end of the year, I'll just hold on. 

My husband got orange and blue (or whatever color both packages are) and the epix movie channels for $44.95 a month.  He loves the fact he can watch it anywhere and with him having free access to wifi, that is worth it for him.  I, on the otherhand, can barely get paper for my office and free wifi will NEVER happen in my time.  

My fuzzy math... (okay, it might be spot on)

$12 Netflix
$ 8 Hulu
$15 HBO
$45 Sling
------------
$80


DTV w/o a discount was at or over $100 for a mid-range package and no HBO.  It isn't a huge savings but it is just better content and portable.

We also have an OTA that picks up 4, 5, 7, 9, 14, 20, 50 and 66 plus some sub channels in betwen.  It is hit or miss with PBS but they have a free app.


----------



## awpitt

Dakota said:


> My husband signed up for Sling and so far he loves it... so much so that he has told me to cut our relationship w/DTV but since they gave me a $35.00 off discount until the end of the year, I'll just hold on.
> 
> My husband got orange and blue (or whatever color both packages are) and the epix movie channels for $44.95 a month.  He loves the fact he can watch it anywhere and with him having free access to wifi, that is worth it for him.  I, on the otherhand, can barely get paper for my office and free wifi will NEVER happen in my time.
> 
> My fuzzy math... (okay, it might be spot on)
> 
> $12 Netflix
> $ 8 Hulu
> $15 HBO
> $45 Sling
> ------------
> $80
> 
> 
> DTV w/o a discount was at or over $100 for a mid-range package and no HBO.  It isn't a huge savings but it is just better content and portable.
> 
> We also have an OTA that picks up 4, 5, 7, 9, 14, 20, 50 and 66 plus some sub channels in betwen.  It is hit or miss with PBS but they have a free app.



I just signed up for Sling.  Orange & Blue.  I'm liking it so far.  I'm going to cancel my CATV and keep Internet but I'll probably up my bandwidth. So it'll be $45 (Sling), 7.50 (Amazon Prime) and $80 (Internet). $132 mo. down from $220.


----------



## Dakota

awpitt said:


> I just signed up for Sling.  Orange & Blue.  I'm liking it so far.  I'm going to cancel my CATV and keep Internet but I'll probably up my bandwidth. So it'll be $45 (Sling), 7.50 (Amazon Prime) and $80 (Internet). $132 mo. down from $220.



They added several college sports channels within the last few days and although Comcast Sportsnet isn't available yet, they are advertising it is coming.  I understand that the deal has been made and the agreement/contract is being finalized.  Now I don't know if you have watched anything on Vinceland yet but they have some pretty interesting shows. 

I always forget about Prime because my 1st thought with Prime is free shipping, hence the reason we have it.  The media streaming and ability to purchase shows is just a benefit of that. 

We also have an over the air antenna - Channel Master 4V that gives us pretty great channels.  I'm actually fond of Me TV.


----------



## awpitt

Dakota said:


> They added several college sports channels within the last few days and although Comcast Sportsnet isn't available yet, they are advertising it is coming.  I understand that the deal has been made and the agreement/contract is being finalized.  Now I don't know if you have watched anything on Vinceland yet but they have some pretty interesting shows.
> 
> I always forget about Prime because my 1st thought with Prime is free shipping, hence the reason we have it.  The media streaming and ability to purchase shows is just a benefit of that.
> 
> We also have an over the air antenna - Channel Master 4V that gives us pretty great channels.  I'm actually fond of Me TV.



Yeah...  Prime has a lot of "free" movies. I recently watched W and Elvis & Nixon. I haven't watched Vinceland yet but will take a look. I'm hoping there will be regular season NFL games available.


----------



## SamSpade

Dakota said:


> We also have an OTA that picks up 4, 5, 7, 9, 14, 20, 50 and 66 plus some sub channels in betwen.  It is hit or miss with PBS but they have a free app.



OTA? How big is your antenna? I'd rather not have anything above the roof.


----------



## Clem72

SamSpade said:


> I've been looking a little at Plex, but I'm confused - it's not a streaming service? What is it? I can't figure out what it is from their site, and I'm not signing on to anything without a better idea.
> 
> Is it just an app that organizes my channels? What does it do?



Plex is free (except for the viewer on mobile platforms) so no need to signing up to anything.  It was primarily a way to organize and view local media but expanded (through "Channels") to allow for streaming web specific content to other devices like your Roku.  And the new update adds DVR capability for computers with a TV tuner/OTA antenna. 

The whole thing is a fork of XBMC that has some unique and specialized features, most of which originally focused around re-encoding on the fly to serve multiple outputs from one source video.


----------



## Dakota

SamSpade said:


> OTA? How big is your antenna? I'd rather not have anything above the roof.



I have the Clear Stream 

This one--- and it isn't big
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/antenna...lver/6761173.p?id=1219238019916&skuId=6761173

I have it plugged into a Channel Master amp booster thing.  I only connected mine to 2 TVs although I could have connected 4 but Southern Maryland is already battling the fact we are far from towers and by going the distance of 4 TVs, I lost signal strength.  

Even with that said, I am only pulling in 52-77 percent on the channels I am picking up at this time because the dog days of summer are the worst time for signal strength.


----------



## Clem72

Dakota said:


> I have the Clear Stream
> 
> This one--- and it isn't big
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/antenna...lver/6761173.p?id=1219238019916&skuId=6761173
> 
> I have it plugged into a Channel Master amp booster thing.  I only connected mine to 2 TVs although I could have connected 4 but Southern Maryland is already battling the fact we are far from towers and by going the distance of 4 TVs, I lost signal strength.
> 
> Even with that said, I am only pulling in 52-77 percent on the channels I am picking up at this time because the dog days of summer are the worst time for signal strength.



As we aren't spoiled for OTA channels down here, you might be able to make use of a European high gain antenna. In the US we have a 6mhz channel spacing, but most countries in the EU use 8mhz so they can run higher gain without worry of co-channel interference.  Since we don't have too many adjacent channels, you could run one without issue.


----------



## SamSpade

Dakota said:


> I have the Clear Stream
> 
> This one--- and it isn't big
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/antenna...lver/6761173.p?id=1219238019916&skuId=6761173
> 
> I have it plugged into a Channel Master amp booster thing.  I only connected mine to 2 TVs although I could have connected 4 but Southern Maryland is already battling the fact we are far from towers and by going the distance of 4 TVs, I lost signal strength.
> 
> Even with that said, I am only pulling in 52-77 percent on the channels I am picking up at this time because the dog days of summer are the worst time for signal strength.



Does that mean you have it mounted outside? I am not sure I believe any indoor antenna would work down here.


----------



## Dakota

SamSpade said:


> Does that mean you have it mounted outside? I am not sure I believe any indoor antenna would work down here.



Yes outside on our roof.


----------



## GURPS

http://www.askmen.com/entertainment/guy_gear/how-to-cut-the-cord-on-cable-tv.html


----------



## somdfunguy

If you like sling try out Vue, more channels and a cloud based DVR.


----------



## SamSpade

somdfunguy said:


> If you like sling try out Vue, more channels and a cloud based DVR.



It *JUST* came on our Roku TV. May try it out soon.

Does anyone have a favorite streaming online original series? We've just finished Season 1 of House of Cards, and we like it - but finding ones we both like isn't easy.
I usually like sci-fi, horror and Marvel character series. On the other hand, I could barely make it through a whole season of Penny Dreadful before simply falling asleep each episode.
(And I'm fortunate to have my wife watch the other shows with me, because I'm painfully bad at remembering important details about minor characters and plot lines - and she's extremely good at it).

I've started searching for reviews across the spectrum of channels. After a LONG teaser for Orange is the New Black, we're both convinced we wouldn't like it.
I absolutely loved The Man in the High Castle on Amazon, but then I like all of the original author's work.

What gems have you uncovered? It can be a hard sell to transition to cable cutting when there's not much to go to.


----------



## somdfunguy

Netflix - Jessica Jones, Dare Devil, Master of None, Bloodline, House of Cards, Narcos (season 2 just released), Flaked, F is For Family, The Killing, Last Chance U

Amazon - Hand of God, Red Oaks, Catastrophe


----------



## SamSpade

somdfunguy said:


> Netflix - Jessica Jones, Dare Devil, Master of None, Bloodline, House of Cards, Narcos (season 2 just released), Flaked, F is For Family, The Killing, Last Chance U
> 
> Amazon - Hand of God, Red Oaks, Catastrophe



Thanks. Seen all the Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Bloodline and starting House of Cards.

Only seen Man in the High Castle on Amazon. I'll take a look at the others.


----------



## Misfit

I watched the Yankees vs Blue Jays live last night (No cable).  I could have watched any of the games but I’m holding out hope for the Yankees still this season.


----------



## lucky_bee

SamSpade said:


> It *JUST* came on our Roku TV. May try it out soon.
> 
> Does anyone have a favorite streaming online original series? We've just finished Season 1 of House of Cards, and we like it - but finding ones we both like isn't easy.
> I usually like sci-fi, horror and Marvel character series. On the other hand, I could barely make it through a whole season of Penny Dreadful before simply falling asleep each episode.
> (And I'm fortunate to have my wife watch the other shows with me, because I'm painfully bad at remembering important details about minor characters and plot lines - and she's extremely good at it).
> 
> I've started searching for reviews across the spectrum of channels. After a LONG teaser for Orange is the New Black, we're both convinced we wouldn't like it.
> I absolutely loved The Man in the High Castle on Amazon, but then I like all of the original author's work.
> 
> What gems have you uncovered? It can be a hard sell to transition to cable cutting when there's not much to go to.



You sound like you'd like 'The Night Of' on HBO. They just aired the last episode last week so you should be able to view all episodes. It's an 8-part miniseries crime drama based on Criminal Justice. I've only caught parts of some episodes here or there though. My guy discovered it when I was away one weekend and kept watching it without me bc he was too impatient and obsessed to wait for me to catch up!  It's on my list though. He was pretty enthralled. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2401256/


----------



## somdfunguy

SamSpade said:


> Thanks. Seen all the Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Bloodline and starting House of Cards.
> 
> Only seen Man in the High Castle on Amazon. I'll take a look at the others.



I forgot about Stranger Things on Netflix.  Good old 80s science fiction style show/movie.


----------



## awpitt

somdfunguy said:


> If you like sling try out Vue, more channels and a cloud based DVR.



I just did the 7 day trial of Sling. I'm trying Vue next then will decide. Only concern I have about Vue is that It won't allow me to watch stuff on my phone or tablet because I'm using Chrome Cast.  They restrict that for some reason.


----------



## Radiant1

I just finished watching _Shameless _ (and it certainly is that) on Netflix. If you want to feel better about yourself as a human being, that's the show to watch. I can't count how many times I thought I couldn't stand it anymore, but oddly finished season 6 episode 12 today. If you have kids, wait until they go to bed, it's definitely rated R or NR.



somdfunguy said:


> I forgot about Stranger Things on Netflix.  Good old 80s science fiction style show/movie.



I loved Stranger Things!

Sam, I'm not overly fond of the nerdy-type of sci-fi like Star Trek and the like, but I liked this show. Maybe your wife would watch this one with you.


----------



## Dakota

Radiant1 said:


> I just finished watching _Shameless _ (and it certainly is that) on Netflix. If you want to feel better about yourself as a human being, that's the show to watch. I can't count how many times I thought I couldn't stand it anymore, but oddly finished season 6 episode 12 today. If you have kids, wait until they go to bed, it's definitely rated R or NR.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Stranger Things!
> 
> Sam, I'm not overly fond of the nerdy-type of sci-fi like Star Trek and the like, but I liked this show. Maybe your wife would watch this one with you.



I love nerdy sci-fi and found Stranger Things enjoyable to the most extent even though my inner geek was slightly disappointed.  

Thanks for the recommendation on "Shameless."  I was looking for another series.  

Now I have a question I am hoping someone can answer.  I connected a tuner to our xbox and found the tuner to be far better than what is in our Sharp TV.  The wonderful thing about the xbox tuner is the guide.  I can see what is coming on all week and can pause over the air TV and back it up a little if I need to.  This comes in handy because I am damn near deaf.  

Now the bad part.  Channel 14.1 for us in our local area is Univision which comes in crystal clear in Spanish.  14.2 is Get TV, 14.3 GRIT, and 14.4 Escape.  I always get 14.1 in clearly with the xbox tuner but only 1 of the 3 channels (14.2, 14.3 or 14.4) comes in at one time.  Say for instance, I can see and hear 14.3.  I will hear sound but get a message saying it is encrypted on 14.2 and 14.4.  It really is the strangest thing because these channels all come in at the same time on all the other tuners in my house.  Anyone have any insight?  :shrug:


I have zero issues with other channels and in fact gained several going from 46 to 51 with the xbox tuner but no murder TV like I get with Escape.


----------



## SamSpade

Radiant1 said:


> I just finished watching _Shameless _ (and it certainly is that) on Netflix. If you want to feel better about yourself as a human being, that's the show to watch. I can't count how many times I thought I couldn't stand it anymore, but oddly finished season 6 episode 12 today. If you have kids, wait until they go to bed, it's definitely rated R or NR.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Stranger Things!
> 
> Sam, I'm not overly fond of the nerdy-type of sci-fi like Star Trek and the like, but I liked this show. Maybe your wife would watch this one with you.



Saw it. Loved it.


----------



## Misfit

I'm looking forward to the Panthers Broncos game live tonight.


----------



## SamSpade

Misfit said:


> I'm looking forward to the Panthers Broncos game live tonight.



What do you use to watch stuff live? I tried casting a live game from my laptop to my screen, but the buffering crap made it useless.
Admittedly, my casting is limited by the laptop - so I'd have to have an actual streaming channel to make it worth my while.

I'd pay for a channel IF ONLY to make sure I always saw the Ravens. No blackouts.


----------



## somdfunguy

My favorite app lately has been MLB.TV. I've been watching games almost every night. I have truly missed that since I left my hometown.


----------



## GWguy

SamSpade said:


> What do you use to watch stuff live? I tried casting a live game from my laptop to my screen, but the buffering crap made it useless.
> Admittedly, my casting is limited by the laptop - so I'd have to have an actual streaming channel to make it worth my while.



If you are using WiFi, try connecting directly to the router via Cat5 cable.  WiFi does not provide the throughput you might think, especially if there are other devices in the house on the same frequency (portable phones, other laptops, etc...)


----------



## awpitt

I though this might be of interest....



> [h=2]The days of renting pricey cable boxes to watch your favorite TV shows could be coming to an end.[/h] Tom Wheeler, the chairman of the Federal Communications Commission, put forward a final set of proposed rules on Thursday that would require large cable and satellite TV companies to make their content available in apps on competing devices.



http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/08/technology/fcc-set-top-proposal/index.html


----------



## SamSpade

awpitt said:


> I though this might be of interest....
> 
> 
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/08/technology/fcc-set-top-proposal/index.html



Yeah, I saw that. I wonder what the eventual outcome will be? Right now with Metrocast, renting the little teeny boxes is almost nothing, and they let us use, what, two, for free?
Our expense comes more from the DVR rentals, and even if we replace them with units we own - we still have to pay for the service that allows them to be of any use to us.

The DVR ones also give us the means to record shows - which, honestly, we never watch anything "live" except sports - and to purchase On Demand. Additionally, they do keep a small number of TV shows in their queue should you fail to record something.
That, and the whole house DVR is kind of convenient - watch one place, pick it up elsewhere.

Did you already try Vue? Doesn't it have like, Cloud DVR or something? How did you like it?


----------



## awpitt

SamSpade said:


> Yeah, I saw that. I wonder what the eventual outcome will be? Right now with Metrocast, renting the little teeny boxes is almost nothing, and they let us use, what, two, for free?
> Our expense comes more from the DVR rentals, and even if we replace them with units we own - we still have to pay for the service that allows them to be of any use to us.
> 
> The DVR ones also give us the means to record shows - which, honestly, we never watch anything "live" except sports - and to purchase On Demand. Additionally, they do keep a small number of TV shows in their queue should you fail to record something.
> That, and the whole house DVR is kind of convenient - watch one place, pick it up elsewhere.
> 
> Did you already try Vue? Doesn't it have like, Cloud DVR or something? How did you like it?



Haven't tried Vue yet.  I'm going to start the free trial after the weekend because I'm going to be gone. Since I have Chrome Casts, Vue won't allow me to watch away from my house and they do have a cloud DVR feature.


----------



## SamSpade

awpitt said:


> Haven't tried Vue yet.  I'm going to start the free trial after the weekend because I'm going to be gone. Since I have Chrome Casts, Vue won't allow me to watch away from my house and they do have a cloud DVR feature.



So far, watching "away from home" isn't much of a consideration, since:

1. I'm honestly not "away from home" all that much, and if I am, I'm on vacation and REALLY should do something other than watch TV and
2. If I'm riding the bus to work or using my cell - pretty sure I'm using Verizon's data package, and can't afford to consume every single bit of data I'm allotted.

I mean - what I'd love - is

1. A package or set of packages that gives me the Big 4 - FOX included - the CW - a handful of popular networks like TNT, USA, A&E, SyFy, BBC America.
2. Live TV for local stuff - news, weather, and so on.
3. DVR capable. Really - I never watch shows when they're on.
4. Sports - live. Local. I don't want to watch anyone else's teams, and I don't want to watch the game the next day.

So far, no SINGLE source gives me all of them, but I'm patient.


----------



## awpitt

SamSpade said:


> So far, watching "away from home" isn't much of a consideration, since:
> 
> 1. I'm honestly not "away from home" all that much, and if I am, I'm on vacation and REALLY should do something other than watch TV and
> 2. If I'm riding the bus to work or using my cell - pretty sure I'm using Verizon's data package, and can't afford to consume every single bit of data I'm allotted.
> 
> I mean - what I'd love - is
> 
> 1. A package or set of packages that gives me the Big 4 - FOX included - the CW - a handful of popular networks like TNT, USA, A&E, SyFy, BBC America.
> 2. Live TV for local stuff - news, weather, and so on.
> 3. DVR capable. Really - I never watch shows when they're on.
> 4. Sports - live. Local. I don't want to watch anyone else's teams, and I don't want to watch the game the next day.
> 
> So far, no SINGLE source gives me all of them, but I'm patient.



That's exactly what I'm finding.  Seems like I can't find everything I want in one place.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

awpitt said:


> I though this might be of interest....
> 
> 
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/08/technology/fcc-set-top-proposal/index.html



Time Warner does the 2nd option somewhat,  at my parents house you can stream stuff but only from your home network.  The interesting thing was that it worked on the laptop, my amazon tablet but not the fire TV and all three were on their network.  TW kept putting the message on the fire TV "Only streamable from your home network"


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SamSpade said:


> So far, watching "away from home" isn't much of a consideration, since:
> 
> 1. I'm honestly not "away from home" all that much, and if I am, I'm on vacation and REALLY should do something other than watch TV and
> 2. If I'm riding the bus to work or using my cell - pretty sure I'm using Verizon's data package, and can't afford to consume every single bit of data I'm allotted.
> 
> I mean - what I'd love - is
> 
> 1. A package or set of packages that gives me the Big 4 - FOX included - the CW - a handful of popular networks like TNT, USA, A&E, SyFy, BBC America.
> 2. Live TV for local stuff - news, weather, and so on.
> 3. DVR capable. Really - I never watch shows when they're on.
> 4. Sports - live. Local. I don't want to watch anyone else's teams, and I don't want to watch the game the next day.
> 
> So far, no SINGLE source gives me all of them, but I'm patient.



CBS's own streaming service is going to have to fail before they will cooperate.


----------



## SamSpade

PeoplesElbow said:


> CBS's own streaming service is going to have to fail before they will cooperate.



Does any of the others offer CW? I mean, I could live without Arrow or The Flash, but I do like the channel, generally.

I don't think it WILL fail, but this no "no commercials" option of theirs might piss people off. They're hoping a new Star Trek series will get viewership but

Given a choice between 6 bucks for commercials, ten bucks for none - would you take it?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SamSpade said:


> Does any of the others offer CW? I mean, I could live without Arrow or The Flash, but I do like the channel, generally.
> 
> I don't think it WILL fail, but this no "no commercials" option of theirs might piss people off. They're hoping a new Star Trek series will get viewership but
> 
> Given a choice between 6 bucks for commercials, ten bucks for none - would you take it?



The CW doesn't seem to want to bother,  they just put everything on their website for free.  They also put their stuff on Amazon for sale, and they take the free episodes down after a couple weeks from their air time.  

CBS simply doesn't want anyone but themselves to make any money off their content but themselves.  I will not pay for CBS content separately,  with sling I can get all of the others now so I am just waiting on their service to fail.


----------



## SamSpade

PeoplesElbow said:


> The CW doesn't seem to want to bother,  they just put everything on their website for free.  They also put their stuff on Amazon for sale, and they take the free episodes down after a couple weeks from their air time.
> 
> CBS simply doesn't want anyone but themselves to make any money off their content but themselves.  I will not pay for CBS content separately,  with sling I can get all of the others now so I am just waiting on their service to fail.



Normally I'd agree - it just happens that most of the shows my wife and I both watch are on CBS, although some of them are now over or ending soon.

And then there's CBS Sports broadcasts.

I've heard that ATT is coming with their own streaming service? Or is it just for mobile?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SamSpade said:


> Normally I'd agree - it just happens that most of the shows my wife and I both watch are on CBS, although some of them are now over or ending soon.
> 
> And then there's CBS Sports broadcasts.
> 
> I've heard that ATT is coming with their own streaming service? Or is it just for mobile?



Well ATT now owns direct TV so they probably will do something that won't cannibalize from that.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I'd like to let everyone know that one of the worries that I had with Sling was not getting to see college football,  one of my favorite things in the world,  but after week 1 I was just as satisfied as I was with Metrocast.  It also looks like I will get more NFL games with it than I did with Metrocast,  but NFL isn't nearly as important to me.


----------



## Misfit

No cable...live Buffalo vs Ravens. Every game is on, this is the one I wanted to watch...I'm not sure why the picture loaded upside-down.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

What do you get every game with?  

Must be a little annoying watching it upside down.


----------



## SamSpade

Misfit said:


> No cable...live Buffalo vs Ravens. Every game is on, this is the one I wanted to watch...I'm not sure why the picture loaded upside-down.



Ok, here's our situation --

We have Metrocast, so we have their internet.

But the biggest gripe - sportswise - is that they only carry Washington major cable networks, so if Ravens games are on the Baltimore stations only - we don't get it.
Happens about five or more times a season - the Redskins have a game at the same time, and no Ravens.

What's the minimum package I need to get, to make sure we GET those Ravens games?


----------



## GURPS

Misfit said:


> No cable...live Buffalo vs Ravens. Every game is on, this is the one I wanted to watch...I'm not sure why the picture loaded upside-down.





were you using a Projector or TV ?


----------



## Misfit

GURPS said:


> were you using a Projector or TV ?



I posted the picture I took from my phone...for some reason whenever I do that the image loads upside down.


----------



## Clem72

Misfit said:


> I posted the picture I took from my phone...for some reason whenever I do that the image loads upside down.



Turn your phone over, or alternately your TV.


----------



## Misfit

Clem72 said:


> Turn your phone over, or alternately your TV.



I was doing handstand push-ups during the game…It’s just who I am.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Sam,  FYI Roku now has a CW channel,  not sure about Amazon Fire.


----------



## somdfunguy

PeoplesElbow said:


> Sam,  FYI Roku now has a CW channel,  not sure about Amazon Fire.



Should be in a few days  http://variety.com/2016/digital/news/cw-roku-app-cord-cutters-1201871814/

I don't watch any CW shows but this is great news for those that do. I wish more networks would do this. I would be OK with commercials but I hope it would not be the same one over and over again.  

Edit: I forgot I recently started watching that iZombie show.  Pretty dumb but it passes the time while doing my cardio.


----------



## Clem72

New shows for cord cutters:

Iron Fist
Luke Cage
Jean Claude Van Johnson
The Tick
Man in the High Castle


----------



## lucky_bee

PeoplesElbow said:


> Sam,  FYI Roku now has a CW channel,  not sure about Amazon Fire.



Is it one of those channels where you still have to sign in with your "cable provider" info in order to access most of the content? That chit annoys me. There's a couple out there like that - ABC used to. They set it up sometimes to look like you have full access too, until you choose a show and finally press play and after 3 commercials wants your cable sign in info 

I'm also really annoyed with Hulu right now. When I signed up for Hulu plus, commercials were maybe 2 in a row, and maybe 2 commercial breaks throughout the show depending on the show's length. Now we're up to 5 commercials MINIMUM and they're almost constant. Just as if I'm watching cable when an hour-long show actually takes a full hour, when in reality without the commercials it's only 40 mins. I'd rather pay a couple more bucks a month to NOT have so many damn commercials. I can understand a couple, it's how they make money but now it feels almost more than cable puts you through but WORSE bc Hulu just picks the same 5 commercials and plays them all each and every commercial break during that particular show you're watching


----------



## somdfunguy

No signing in!

And

Hulu has a no commercial plan for a few more bucks.


----------



## lucky_bee

somdfunguy said:


> No signing in!
> 
> And
> 
> Hulu has a no commercial plan for a few more bucks.



whattt?! 

you'd think they'd send an email to their current paying customers to inform them of that.....

or maybe they did and I just glazed over it like every other company corporate email


----------



## SamSpade

lucky_bee said:


> whattt?!
> 
> you'd think they'd send an email to their current paying customers to inform them of that.....
> 
> or maybe they did and I just glazed over it like every other company corporate email



Yeah, that seems kind of weird, but they do offer their shows online for free so....

I'll have to check it out. I'm skeptical.


----------



## belvak

Okay, I'm too lazy to read through this entire thread, so here goes. Got an email about the all new Amazon Fire Stick that is being released on 10/20. Any thoughts?? I'm definitely "this close" to cutting the cable cord and would appreciate any feedback. I'm a Prime member, and it's supposed to have additional content for Prime members. Good deal? Worth it? At $39.99, seems like it is.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZV9RDK...&pf_rd_p=da5f214b-5370-438b-b832-5319bfa1fa52


----------



## PeoplesElbow

belvak said:


> Okay, I'm too lazy to read through this entire thread, so here goes. Got an email about the all new Amazon Fire Stick that is being released on 10/20. Any thoughts?? I'm definitely "this close" to cutting the cable cord and would appreciate any feedback. I'm a Prime member, and it's supposed to have additional content for Prime members. Good deal? Worth it? At $39.99, seems like it is.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZV9RDK...&pf_rd_p=da5f214b-5370-438b-b832-5319bfa1fa52



It has a very slick interface,  but you can do more with a Roku stick for $50.  I have experience with both of them.  The Roku stick lets you access more content than Amazon does.  

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-t...ku-streaming-stick-vs-amazon-fire-tv-stick/3/

The one place I watch a lot of movies from with my Roku that the Amazon doesn't let you is Google Play,  they are sometimes cheaper off Google than Amazon.


----------



## SamSpade

This weekend I tried to set up the Playstation Vue channel trial - and - well, I couldn't get it to work.

When I go to the channel, it tells me that I need an activation code from my PC or phone. Fine. I give all the information, create an account and put in the activation code.
Error. Wouldn't activate. Guessing it had a little to do with the fact that I hadn't PAID them, I went to my account.

Well of course. But I couldn't find any path that led to a free trial period. How do I find that?


----------



## awpitt

SamSpade said:


> This weekend I tried to set up the Playstation Vue channel trial - and - well, I couldn't get it to work.
> 
> When I go to the channel, it tells me that I need an activation code from my PC or phone. Fine. I give all the information, create an account and put in the activation code.
> Error. Wouldn't activate. Guessing it had a little to do with the fact that I hadn't PAID them, I went to my account.
> 
> Well of course. But I couldn't find any path that led to a free trial period. How do I find that?



When you click the "Start Free Trail" icon, it wants you to log into your Playstation Network account. If you don't have one, it allows you to create one then you go on to sign up for the trial.


----------



## belvak

PeoplesElbow said:


> It has a very slick interface,  but you can do more with a Roku stick for $50.  I have experience with both of them.  The Roku stick lets you access more content than Amazon does.
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-t...ku-streaming-stick-vs-amazon-fire-tv-stick/3/
> 
> The one place I watch a lot of movies from with my Roku that the Amazon doesn't let you is Google Play,  they are sometimes cheaper off Google than Amazon.



Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## mitzi

belvak said:


> Okay, I'm too lazy to read through this entire thread, so here goes. Got an email about the all new Amazon Fire Stick that is being released on 10/20. Any thoughts?? I'm definitely "this close" to cutting the cable cord and would appreciate any feedback. I'm a Prime member, and it's supposed to have additional content for Prime members. Good deal? Worth it? At $39.99, seems like it is.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZV9RDK...&pf_rd_p=da5f214b-5370-438b-b832-5319bfa1fa52



I'm hoping to find answers here too. I want to know what stations I will get. The site lists some top names and "more". What is "more". They should have a channel guide or something for people to do more research. Also, for signing in with your cable company name to watch shows. Does it mean you have to have tv cable or will your internet provider being your cable company qualify for access. I want to make the switch but concerned about missing my shows. I watch a lot of the network shows. I've always watched local news and weather and am assuming I will lose that. Who has the Firestick that can give me the pros and cons. I guess that's what I should have asked in my first sentence lol.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

mitzi said:


> I'm hoping to find answers here too. I want to know what stations I will get. The site lists some top names and "more". What is "more". They should have a channel guide or something for people to do more research. Also, for signing in with your cable company name to watch shows. Does it mean you have to have tv cable or will your internet provider being your cable company qualify for access. I want to make the switch but concerned about missing my shows. I watch a lot of the network shows. I've always watched local news and weather and am assuming I will lose that. Who has the Firestick that can give me the pros and cons. I guess that's what I should have asked in my first sentence lol.



"channels" are what some would call apps,  ie there is a SlingTV channel, a Netflix channel, etc that you can download,  some you need accounts for and some you don't.  Some cable companies such as metrocast don't work with certian streaming channels (AMC most notably).  

I am going to talk about SlingTV because that is what I use so I know about it,  you have some local channels,  I get Fox 5 WTTG and NBC 4.  www.sling.com

Amozon has premimum channels like HBO, Showtime, Starz that you pay extra for if you want them.  By and more,  I suspect they mean some of the obscure stuff like the box fan noise channel (yes that is real) and 1950's SciFi B movie channel etc.  The main ones you will be interested in are the Amazon content,  Netflix,  Hulu, Sling, NBC, ABC, FXNow, Crackle, etc,  basicially the stuff that is in the picture on this page.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZV9RDK...&pf_rd_p=da5f214b-5370-438b-b832-5319bfa1fa52


----------



## mitzi

PeoplesElbow said:


> "channels" are what some would call apps,  ie there is a SlingTV channel, a Netflix channel, etc that you can download,  some you need accounts for and some you don't.  Some cable companies such as metrocast don't work with certian streaming channels (AMC most notably).
> 
> I am going to talk about SlingTV because that is what I use so I know about it,  you have some local channels,  I get Fox 5 WTTG and NBC 4.  www.sling.com
> 
> Amozon has premimum channels like HBO, Showtime, Starz that you pay extra for if you want them.  By and more,  I suspect they mean some of the obscure stuff like the box fan noise channel (yes that is real) and 1950's SciFi B movie channel etc.  The main ones you will be interested in are the Amazon content,  Netflix,  Hulu, Sling, NBC, ABC, FXNow, Crackle, etc,  basicially the stuff that is in the picture on this page.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZV9RDK...&pf_rd_p=da5f214b-5370-438b-b832-5319bfa1fa52



Thank you! I was concerned about losing Fox5 and ABC. Thanks for the Amazon link. I was looking for info and must have overlooked this link. Thanks for your help.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

mitzi said:


> Thank you! I was concerned about losing Fox5 and ABC. Thanks for the Amazon link. I was looking for info and must have overlooked this link. Thanks for your help.



There are only a few things I miss,  I save over $100 a month now and my TV is portable.  I can take my laptop or tablet on travel with me and watch it as long as I have wifi. Happy cord cutter.


----------



## mitzi

PeoplesElbow said:


> There are only a few things I miss,  I save over $100 a month now and my TV is portable.  I can take my laptop or tablet on travel with me and watch it as long as I have wifi. Happy cord cutter.



I'm looking to cut this bill. Like many others have said here, I pay for so many channels I don't even watch just to get the few I do watch.  One more question, I'm assuming I can watch my shows anytime so no need for the dvr anymore.


----------



## Dakota

I swore I read something about Roku coming out w/a new box that would allow an OTA antenna connection... 

if not, they need to work on that.  


I have been trying to use the xbox like a roku and frankly, I like my roku better but like the guide I can get on the xbox. 

Since my last listing on what I subscribe to, we added the commercial free Hulu and Showtime and decreased the Sling package. 

I actually like that new show "This Is Us" which can be found on Hulu if you missed it when it originally aired on NBC (I think) and I LOVED "Shameless," hence the reason I picked up Showtime.


----------



## Dakota

Let me ask everyone this, what price do you think is fair for a cable subscription?

My husband feels that everything should be available to a customer for $50 a month, no more... and that the package should include HBO & Showtime and OnDemand.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

mitzi said:


> I'm looking to cut this bill. Like many others have said here, I pay for so many channels I don't even watch just to get the few I do watch.  One more question, I'm assuming I can watch my shows anytime so no need for the dvr anymore.



Depends on the individual channel with Sling,  FX, and AMC let you watch on demand stuff,  TNT and TBS are what is on live only.  There are also a couple only one demand channels such as FXX and El Rey.  

Someone on here says Playstation Vue includes DVR service,  but it is also more expensive.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Dakota said:


> Let me ask everyone this, what price do you think is fair for a cable subscription?
> 
> My husband feels that everything should be available to a customer for $50 a month, no more... and that the package should include HBO & Showtime and OnDemand.



I was going to say $50 without premium channels or DVR,  $75 with a DVR and some premium channels such as Starz and NFL network.


----------



## SamSpade

I can't believe I never bothered to look before, but the CW has its own streaming channel - and it's up to date (as in, it will show last night's show).
There are commercials but at least it's free.

Now I know they show their stuff on their website, but who wants to watch TV on their computer?

BTW - when the channel loaded, it said it was adding to the Hulu channel - even though Hulu doesn't carry the CW.
I wonder what that was all about?


----------



## Clem72

PeoplesElbow said:


> I was going to say $50 without premium channels or DVR,  $75 with a DVR and some premium channels such as Starz and NFL network.



DVR or on demand? I see no reason why the monthly rate should increase just because I purchased a more expensive receiver with DVR capabilities (or a separate unit like a Tivo)


----------



## Clem72

SamSpade said:


> BTW - when the channel loaded, it said it was adding to the Hulu channel - even though Hulu doesn't carry the CW.
> I wonder what that was all about?



Not sure about this specific instance, but several networks that don't put their content on the greater Hulu use Hulu's underlying service/networks to distribute their stuff.


----------



## GURPS

Clem72 said:


> I see no reason why the monthly rate should increase just because I purchased a more expensive receiver with DVR capabilities




:shrug:


why are there DVRs still ?

everthing going across cable is digitized - before or during live broadcast 

when you click a 'I want to record this' show button, it should place a flag on the file under your account on the storage array so you can watch it later 

having to distribute DVRS with hard drives to record shows is ludicrous 
 - fine charge more for the ability to flag tv content for further viewing .... stop with the crappy recording technology
 - we know with the 'broadcast flag' content providers can already expire shows on the company DVRS


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> why are there DVRs still ?
> 
> everthing going across cable is digitized - before or during live broadcast
> 
> when you click a 'I want to record this' show button, it should place a flag on the file under your account on the storage array so you can watch it later
> 
> having to distribute DVRS with hard drives to record shows is ludicrous
> - fine charge more for the ability to flag tv content for further viewing .... stop with the crappy recording technology
> - we know with the 'broadcast flag' content providers can already expire shows on the company DVRS



How would you do the halting and restarting live tv?  For instance, you're going to watch the football game, but about 15 minutes late - ?
How would you back up a live broadcast, because you missed what they were discussing?
Suppose - as happens OFTEN with us - you want to watch a regular show, but - it's not over yet? Or better yet, a movie?
This happens ALL the time with us.

Also, on free preview weekends, we record tons of stuff to watch later. I'm going out on a limb and thinking, that free material 
WON'T be available once the free-view ends.

Lastly - we sometimes save content for a LONG time - sometimes, after the season, so we can binge-watch.
Most online storage only stores a few weeks' worth.

If *everything* was always available all the time no matter what channel, I can see the reason for dropping DVR's but I don't think providers are there yet.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I like having stuff offline,  I go out on ships occasionally and there are long stretches of boredom out there.  With amazon prime it allows me to download prime content to view offline.  I wish more things would do this,  no interwebz or cable out there and the minimal TV service is bad at best.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> If *everything* was always available all the time no matter what channel, I can see the reason for dropping DVR's but I don't think providers are there yet.





yes, but I am almost 100% sure all of that live stuff, gets recorded digitally now 
.... maybe not your 5 pm news 
... all of the sports games, they used to go to video tape

now digital cameras record everything .... 

as far as regular TV shows ... that all is pre recorded, I doubt seriously any Cable or Broadcast Channel is still using 1 inch Video Tape 

most of the is obvious, many TV shows are available available either on the Channels website the day after it is broadcast or On-Demand for x number of weeks 

Dark Matter popped up on Netfliks the day after the last episode aired on the SciFi Channel ..... 


[yes of course we are talking massive server farms of computers to do this ....]


----------



## DipStick

GURPS said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> why are there DVRs still ?
> 
> everthing going across cable is digitized - before or during live broadcast
> 
> when you click a 'I want to record this' show button, it should place a flag on the file under your account on the storage array so you can watch it later
> 
> having to distribute DVRS with hard drives to record shows is ludicrous
> - fine charge more for the ability to flag tv content for further viewing .... stop with the crappy recording technology
> - we know with the 'broadcast flag' content providers can already expire shows on the company DVRS



Playstation Vue's DVR is cloud based.


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> most of the is obvious, many TV shows are available available either on the Channels website the day after it is broadcast or On-Demand for x number of weeks



I guess our viewing habits don't always lend itself to that. For example, I've found that some of the shows we watch aren't available on On Demand or Hulu at all.
Because they're on CBS or some other network not carried by them. And if I miss "The Blacklist" for two months because life intervened, I hate that On Demand may not have it.

I've also noticed that popular networks and shows often have a back up of several recent episodes. Less popular ones, not carried OR carry JUST the most recent episode.
As an example, I couldn't find the pilot episode of Dirk Gently on On Demand at all - but the second one, the most recent one - was.
I had to go to Amazon Video to see the pilot. IF I'd remembered to record it, that wouldn't be necessary.

Something DVR allows that streaming doesn't always allow - being able to easily back up a few seconds or a minute to re-play something you missed because the phone rang or one of the kids burst into the room with something. With some streaming services, it means re-watching a commercial you can't skip over, and advancing the show ahead is also not permitted on some shows for some services. You can't fast forward. Of course, it TELLS you this when you start, but it can be exasperating if you want to pick up where you left off, and this particular means doesn't allow it.

Again, I watch a LOT of live news shows or ones that are broadcast as though they are live - news networks don't quickly upload their news segments, and news that is a day or two old - isn't known as news.
A LOT of times I will back up and say WHAT THE HELL? and flick back. Great to do. 

Binge watching. I do like the trend among streaming services to release a season of shows rather than drip them out slowly over weeks - annoying of course, because most of them have been filmed already.
Can't always do this by other means. I can record just about anything easily - old Looney Tunes shows, kid's specials, old hard to find classics that sometimes air.
Some streaming devices are getting better at this - the search capability on Roku or Fire allows you to find what you want somewhat easily. I'm just annoyed that if I want to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" with my kids, I can PAY a few bucks to watch a movie I've seen a million times, or just record it around Christmas any one of the dozen times it's going to air for free.

We did something like that recently with "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" - paid a small fee to see a show with the kids that has aired for free on TV for fifty years.
There's a lot of stuff that airs for free on regular TV that the streaming channels simple won't give away.

I do think that as streaming channels start airing their own original shows and those shows are WORTH the price of admission - THAT is the pattern of the future AS LONG AS the cost is less.
I tell ya, if we had a REALLY good antenna, our costs would go WAY down - most of our shows we watch are still on the major networks.


----------



## GWguy

SamSpade said:


> We did something like that recently with "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" - paid a small fee to see a show with the kids that has aired for free on TV for fifty years.



I really dislike watching shows like that on network tv.  They always cut stuff out and pad with commercials.  I bought DVDs of that kind of stuff for a few cents each, play them whenever I want, in it's entirety with no commercials.

Nearly all movies I see are rentals from Redbox.


----------



## Misfit

*Amazon may be Interested In Streaming Live NFL, MLB, NBA, MLS Games On Prime*

...


----------



## nutz

Misfit said:


> ...



If you are willing to pay to watch, does it really matter who gets the check?


----------



## somdfunguy

NBA, NHL, and most important MLB already do this


----------



## Clem72

Misfit said:


> ...



If they charge me extra in prime for sports that I couldn't care less about I will cancel. Being tired of subsidizing other peoples sports packages is one of the primary reasons I dropped cable.

If they want to offer it separately, for an additional charge, then more power to 'em.


----------



## SamSpade

Misfit said:


> ...



If they don't go all greedy or allow a la carte games, I'm in. I just don't want to pay an outrageous price for only a few games.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> I guess our viewing habits don't always lend itself to that.




before the conversion of cable to digital, a friend of my had 5 Replay TV's [tivo competitor] stacked in his living room, recording EVERYTHING ... each box would record 2 shows at a time ....

he bought them used off of Ebay with 'life time subscriptions to the channel listings'  as people upgraded  ..... when one died we replaced the hard drive and put it back in service


----------



## somdfunguy

DirectTVs streaming service went live today.

Cut the cord and get a free Apple TV with 3 months prepaid service $35/month
Apple TV Offer

Save extra if you happen to have the Amex offer for 10% off cable bills. 

1 Month will get you a FireTV Stick


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Netflix will now let you watch shows offline.


----------



## somdfunguy

Chris0nllyn said:


> Netflix will now let you watch shows offline.



limited shows that they wholly own, but I'm sure that will grow in time.


----------



## Dakota

Misfit said:


> ...



They get that... cable is done - and I mean DONE!!!


----------



## Dakota

somdfunguy said:


> DirectTVs streaming service went live today.
> 
> Cut the cord and get a free Apple TV with 3 months prepaid service $35/month
> Apple TV Offer
> 
> Save extra if you happen to have the Amex offer for 10% off cable bills.
> 
> 1 Month will get you a FireTV Stick




DTV's streaming service didn't get very good reviews - says it should have stayed in beta testing longer.  I may be able to play w/it this weekend and see what I think.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

FYI 

It seems that NFL, or at least the playoffs, is free on the CBS app for Roku.  Watching the Steelers and Patriots right now on it.


----------



## Misfit

*YouTube Is Launching a $35/Month Streaming Service To Compete With Cable TV*


----------



## acommondisaster

Check out Plex.tv


----------



## Wishbone

acommondisaster said:


> Check out Plex.tv



Tried Plex for a while... It's still kinda buggy.


----------



## SamSpade

Still unsure if any of the skinny bundles will work for me, but the YouTube one comes close ---

http://decider.com/2017/03/01/decid...ge-sling-blue-playstation-vue-or-directv-now/


----------



## acommondisaster

Not sure how long ago you tried Plex. I played with the settings a bit and haven't had any real issues with it.


----------



## Misfit

http://www.denofgeek.com/us/tv/streaming/260737/live-tv-streaming-apps-2017-a-cord-cutting-guide



> Hulu Live TV Streaming Service (ETA: Early 2017)


----------



## mitzi

Do I have to have a Smart TV to be able to hook up computer to the tv and watch shows from online? Do you need a Smart TV to use Roku or the Firestick. I'm still trying to find ways (inexpensive) to cut this cable cord. TIA


----------



## warneckutz

mitzi said:


> Do I have to have a Smart TV to be able to hook up computer to the tv and watch shows from online? Do you need a Smart TV to use Roku or the Firestick. I'm still trying to find ways (inexpensive) to cut this cable cord. TIA



Most TV's, smart or not lately, have an HDMI port that most of the boxes use (Firestick uses USB I believe) - those will let you watch on your TV...

You can download their software to watch on your computer and you can watch on your phone too.

I have both Apple TV and Roku and I use SlingTV (don't get it confused with SlingBox) for my cable needs... went from $105/mo (MetroCrap) to $25/mo (SlingTV Blue Package).


----------



## PeoplesElbow

mitzi said:


> Do I have to have a Smart TV to be able to hook up computer to the tv and watch shows from online? Do you need a Smart TV to use Roku or the Firestick. I'm still trying to find ways (inexpensive) to cut this cable cord. TIA



1.  You don't need the computer
2.  A smart TV has it's own version of a Roku or Firestick built in, that is why they call it a smart tv,  I would avoid those though because their interface is never as good as a roku or firestick.  You can use any modern TV with an HDMI port.
3.  You just plug in the media device into your HDMI port,  the sticks plug in directly and can get power from the TV's USB port,  some don't provide quite enough power and you have to have a separate wall plug for that.  

It really is that easy as plugging something into the back of your TV.  I have used Sling for TV for almost a year now at $20/month I have been ecstatic to eliminate a $110/month bill.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> And if I miss "The Blacklist" for two months because life intervened, I hate that On Demand may not have it.




how are you on copyright law  ....  

if you have a laptop you can connect to your TV and know where to download ....


----------



## GURPS

somdfunguy said:


> limited shows that they wholly own, but I'm sure that will grow in time.



I have a couple episodes of Star Trek Voyager in my Cell Phone .... downloaded right from Netflix


----------



## mitzi

Thanks everyone


----------



## awpitt

Has anyone checked out and used Tick Box?

https://www.tickboxtv.com/


----------



## beachcat

PeoplesElbow said:


> 1.  You don't need the computer
> 2.  A smart TV has it's own version of a Roku or Firestick built in, that is why they call it a smart tv,  I would avoid those though because their interface is never as good as a roku or firestick.  You can use any modern TV with an HDMI port.
> 3.  You just plug in the media device into your HDMI port,  the sticks plug in directly and can get power from the TV's USB port,  some don't provide quite enough power and you have to have a separate wall plug for that.
> 
> It really is that easy as plugging something into the back of your TV.  I have used Sling for TV for almost a year now at $20/month I have been ecstatic to eliminate a $110/month bill.



I just did this!!!!  I was told by the guy at best buy that most TV's manufactured in the last 15 years have this HDMI port.  I plugged in a roku, and my brother installed an HD antenna (for local channels)...BUT you can stream CBS All access and get the live local channel.  I love it. My  Direct TV went from $110, now I use Netflix, CBS all access and pay less than 15.00.  Now that Verizon offers unlimited data, that makes it great. I couldn't do it until they offered unlimited data, since I don't have cable and FIOS isn't offered in north beach where I'm at.


----------



## mitzi

beachcat said:


> I just did this!!!!  I was told by the guy at best buy that most TV's manufactured in the last 15 years have this HDMI port.  I plugged in a roku, and my brother installed an HD antenna (for local channels)...BUT you can stream CBS All access and get the live local channel.  I love it. My  Direct TV went from $110, now I use Netflix, CBS all access and pay less than 15.00.  Now that Verizon offers unlimited data, that makes it great. I couldn't do it until they offered unlimited data, since I don't have cable and FIOS isn't offered in north beach where I'm at.



So what you're saying is subscribed to CBS All Access I could still watch Channel 9 news live?


----------



## SamSpade

beachcat said:


> I just did this!!!!  I was told by the guy at best buy that most TV's manufactured in the last 15 years have this HDMI port.  I plugged in a roku, and my brother installed an HD antenna (for local channels)...BUT you can stream CBS All access and get the live local channel.  I love it. My  Direct TV went from $110, now I use Netflix, CBS all access and pay less than 15.00.  Now that Verizon offers unlimited data, that makes it great. I couldn't do it until they offered unlimited data, since I don't have cable and FIOS isn't offered in north beach where I'm at.



So let me understand - you get your TV via Verizon's unlimited data? What kind of reception do you get for Verizon in North Beach?
Also - are you using a specialized device for transmitting your wi-fi with Verizon - or your phone?

I would LOVE to do this - but in Hollywood, Verizon coverage is spotty and from experience, it fades in and out a lot.


----------



## Pete

I am cutting the cable..........the one that goes to the satellite dish that is.  So we  did not have cable out in the boonies where I live.  We went with a Verizon wifi in the house and unlimited for internet and Direct TV.  the WIFI got sketchy because the box Verizon sold us with the unlimited plan got old and slow (3G) and to upgrade unlimited was no longer available with the new 4G.  Went with a 60G plan and ran over every month. Huge $$.  Finally got cable and now pay $76 for 150mbs plan and got Apple TV. 

In the meantime I gamed DirectTV every couple years and a decent plan started costing $60 a month and before long the "discounts" would run out and the next thing I know I am paying $150 to watch 5 channels because none of the 5 are in the same "package".

So I went and got Hulu Live for $39 and we have been testing it all week and it works fine.  They do not have CBS live and maybe ABC so I just grabbed a HD Digital antenna at Best buy and I am going to bolt it to the Dish on the roof and see if I can pick up CD and Baltimore network TV.

My only worry is that Metrocast has a "somewhat" limit of 75GB a month limit and if you broach it often they may try to force you to the commercial plan.  Or so I heard. So that is why I am going with the antenna.

My next call is to Direct TV to break the news that they can go screw themselves.


----------



## Clem72

Pete said:


> My only worry is that Metrocast has a "somewhat" limit of 75GB a month limit and if you broach it often they may try to force you to the commercial plan.  Or so I heard. So that is why I am going with the antenna.


...


			
				https://www.metrocast.com/policies/high-speed-internet-acceptable-use-policy said:
			
		

> Excessive Bandwidth Consumption
> High-speed bandwidth and network resources are not unlimited. Managing MetroCast's network is essential as MetroCast works to promote the use and enjoyment of the Internet by our customers. As explained above, the Service is for recreational, residential and personal use. MetroCast has established a monthly bandwidth usage limit per Service account. Service usage may not exceed the following limits for each type of subscriber account:
> 
> MetroCast Subscriber Account:      Monthly Bandwidth Usage Limit:
> MetroCast Access                        50 GB
> MetroCast High Speed Express      250GB
> MetroCast High Speed Turbo        600 GB
> MetroCast High Speed Ultra          1 TB


----------



## Pete

Can I assume that High Speed Ultra is the $76 per month plan and I could never hit 1TB streaming TV several hours a day?


----------



## warneckutz

Pete said:


> Can I assume that High Speed Ultra is the $76 per month plan and I could never hit 1TB streaming TV several hours a day?



I have the 50gb plan and I stream Apple TV movies all the time. Pandora radio, Xbox, SlingTV... never an issue


----------



## Pete

warneckutz said:


> I have the 50gb plan and I stream Apple TV movies all the time. Pandora radio, Xbox, SlingTV... never an issue



That sounds typical but we have 2 college kids who work evenings.  They watch all day, leave, we come home and watch until 11.  I say watch when I mean the TV is on.


----------



## Clem72

Pete said:


> Can I assume that High Speed Ultra is the $76 per month plan and I could never hit 1TB streaming TV several hours a day?



Yes, the $76 is the 1TB limit.  You may or may not hit it, our household regularly hits 300-400GB with one TV watching Hulu/Netflix for a couple hours a day, plus several devices browsing the internet / streaming youtube occasionally.


----------



## Pete

Clem72 said:


> Yes, the $76 is the 1TB limit.  You may or may not hit it, our household regularly hits 300-400GB with one TV watching Hulu/Netflix for a couple hours a day, plus several devices browsing the internet / streaming youtube occasionally.



For us I think it will be fine.  Especially when the kids go back to school.  The only thing we are missing is football coverage.  Hulu live has NBC and Fox and ESPN for MNF.  We need to get ABC and CBS for some games.  Other than that We don't need anything other than Netflix and Hulu.


----------



## Wishbone

And you can get all your news on here!


----------



## Dakota

Pete said:


> I am cutting the cable..........the one that goes to the satellite dish that is.  So we  did not have cable out in the boonies where I live.  We went with a Verizon wifi in the house and unlimited for internet and Direct TV.  the WIFI got sketchy because the box Verizon sold us with the unlimited plan got old and slow (3G) and to upgrade unlimited was no longer available with the new 4G.  Went with a 60G plan and ran over every month. Huge $$.  Finally got cable and now pay $76 for 150mbs plan and got Apple TV.
> 
> In the meantime I gamed DirectTV every couple years and a decent plan started costing $60 a month and before long the "discounts" would run out and the next thing I know I am paying $150 to watch 5 channels because none of the 5 are in the same "package".
> 
> So I went and got Hulu Live for $39 and we have been testing it all week and it works fine.  They do not have CBS live and maybe ABC so I just grabbed a HD Digital antenna at Best buy and I am going to bolt it to the Dish on the roof and see if I can pick up CD and Baltimore network TV.
> 
> My only worry is that Metrocast has a "somewhat" limit of 75GB a month limit and if you broach it often they may try to force you to the commercial plan.  Or so I heard. So that is why I am going with the antenna.
> 
> My next call is to Direct TV to break the news that they can go screw themselves.




 You can get your antenna positioned correctly with an app and even if it doesn't work for you, you have a fricken ANTENNA so if ever tv goes out with crappy metrocast soon to be even crappier with the purchasing company or DTV or Dish, you have an antenna.  Typically satellite picks up in a different directions as OTA. 

I think having an OTA antenna is a must have.  I put ours into our xbox which allowed me to pause and stuff.  I posted in here somewhere that I have the 4 bow tie system, forgot the name and I get 4, 5, 7, 9, 20, 50 and a bunch of other stuff.  

Sometimes I can sit and watch the home shopping club and suddenly feel the need to buy some random product I wasn't even thinking I needed until I saw it on TV.  

If you do not have active gamers in the house, you won't hit 1TB.  My house has come close and even over but everyone has grown up and gotten busy.  Metrocast doesn't enforce the overage but who knows what the new guys will do.  

Last night Game of Thrones caused a major outage with DTV.


----------



## Pete

Dakota said:


> You can get your antenna positioned correctly with an app and even if it doesn't work for you, you have a fricken ANTENNA so if ever tv goes out with crappy metrocast soon to be even crappier with the purchasing company or DTV or Dish, you have an antenna.  Typically satellite picks up in a different directions as OTA.
> 
> I think having an OTA antenna is a must have.  I put ours into our xbox which allowed me to pause and stuff.  I posted in here somewhere that I have the 4 bow tie system, forgot the name and I get 4, 5, 7, 9, 20, 50 and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> Sometimes I can sit and watch the home shopping club and suddenly feel the need to buy some random product I wasn't even thinking I needed until I saw it on TV.
> 
> If you do not have active gamers in the house, you won't hit 1TB.  My house has come close and even over but everyone has grown up and gotten busy.  Metrocast doesn't enforce the overage but who knows what the new guys will do.
> 
> Last night Game of Thrones caused a major outage with DTV.


We do not have gamers.  Just people who turn on Fox News or HGTV at 9am then leave to come back 3 hours later and say "Yea I am watching" sit down and then get up and leave again for 3 hours.  I am going to become the idle Nazi and if it is on with no one watching it (This includes the TV on with someone glued to their phone not looking at it) I am going to turn it off.  Like I said before the kids and the SO are all used to having unlimited TV so I have to change the mindset.  They will turn it on when they wake up, and it wont get turned off until 11PM.

I have the AP and know which way to point it, distance is a concern as I got the 50+ mile indoor-outdoor antenna and am mounting it outside.  My 5th wheel has an antenna and I get a few channels with that in the yard and it is cheap.  I suspect on top of the house it should get the 3 networks + more


----------



## GWguy

Pete said:


> I have the AP and know which way to point it, distance is a concern as I got the 50+ mile indoor-outdoor antenna and am mounting it outside.  My 5th wheel has an antenna and I get a few channels with that in the yard and it is cheap.  I suspect on top of the house it should get the 3 networks + more



If it's a bit sketchy reception (mine is poor when pointed to DC or Baltimore) point towards Salisbury on the eastern shore.  You'll get a pretty decent signal for CBS and FOX on 16.1 and 21.2, and ABC and CW on 47.1 and 47.2.


----------



## Dakota

Pete, 

You have a few more miles than me but I picked up very good signal and since I have a terrible fear of heights, it only went to the lowest edge of our roof, not the peak.  

I put on a Channel Master booster and used that to filter the signal from the OTA to the wiring already in the house.  I had great improvement in signal and got many channels I wasn't expecting.  Thankfully I had a outlet in the attic to plug it in. 

It has been some time ago I did all this and currently use the antenna in spare rooms sometimes for noise.   The quality of OTA is simply amazing and some of my TV's pick up better signal than others.    

My children only stream content and haven't had a cable/satelitte box in years.

Keep us posted on how it all works out.  I totally geek over this sort of stuff.


----------



## Dakota

GWguy said:


> If it's a bit sketchy reception (mine is poor when pointed to DC or Baltimore) point towards Salisbury on the eastern shore.  You'll get a pretty decent signal for CBS and FOX on 16.1 and 21.2, and ABC and CW on 47.1 and 47.2.



I went for the gusto and tried going in that direction for a minute but was determined to go towards DC. for more.  At one point, I had the directional between DC and Baltimore and picked up stations each way but I had to turn it to get my beloved crime tv on 14.3 or 14.4 so I ditched Baltimore.  

I find reception is so much better the colder it gets.


----------



## GWguy

Dakota said:


> I went for the gusto and tried going in that direction for a minute but was determined to go towards DC. for more.  At one point, I had the directional between DC and Baltimore and picked up stations each way but I had to turn it to get my beloved crime tv on 14.3 or 14.4 so I ditched Baltimore.
> 
> I find reception is so much better the colder it gets.



I have a rotor, so I swing the antenna for optimum signal in any direction.

And yes, the heat changes the layers of the atmosphere which provide a "mirror" to bounce signals back.  In winter conditions are better.


----------



## Dakota

GWguy said:


> I have a rotor, so I swing the antenna for optimum signal in any direction.
> 
> And yes, the heat changes the layers of the atmosphere which provide a "mirror" to bounce signals back.  In winter conditions are better.



I had a rotor and broke it on my 1st one so mine stays put now.  I am in Mechanicsville so perhaps that helps.


----------



## Pete

So and update:

Its been 2 weeks since we cut the cord and started using Hulu live and antenna.

I mounted a Clearstream 2V (60+ mile) antenna on the peak of the roof and pointed it first at 360 which is the heading to Baltimore.  Got 26 channels but not the ones the SO liked out of DC.  Went back up and pointed it at 326 which is the heading to DC and got only a few but not the ones I was looking for.  This was on a 52 inch which is nearing 10 years old.  On a hunch I went and programmed a brand new 42 inch TV on the same antenna and got 36 channels including the ones she was wanting out od DC.

So I believe that due to the age of the big TV it is not capable of detecting the channels the new one is.

I went direct antenna to big tv, then disconnected and went direct into smaller tv, no splitter.


----------



## Wishbone

What area of SOMD?

Did you use a contractor for the antenna or DIY?


----------



## Dakota

Pete, are you using any sort of booster/preamplifier?


----------



## Dakota

Wishbone said:


> What area of SOMD?
> 
> Did you use a contractor for the antenna or DIY?



I'm in Mechanicsville and I have the 4V Clearstream w/a Channel Master amp and pick up 47-52 channels depending on the season. 

D.I.Y.'er here

Originally I had another antenna and did rather well until I couldn't stop messing with it and broke the rotor.


----------



## Pete

Dakota said:


> Pete, are you using any sort of booster/preamplifier?



No booster.  I really only want the broadcast network channels, Fox, NBC, CBS and ABC.  Anything extra is just a bonus.


----------



## Pete

Wishbone said:


> What area of SOMD?
> 
> Did you use a contractor for the antenna or DIY?



I did it myself.  The antenna comes with a base and 4 lag screws.  I mounted it to the peak next to the old Direct TV dish and used the cable from that to go into the distribution box in the house and then to the Tv


----------



## TWL

Pete said:


> No booster.  I really only want the broadcast network channels, Fox, NBC, CBS and ABC.  Anything extra is just a bonus.


Pete, that antenna is mainly a UHF antenna with just two elements for VHF. I believe ABC and CBS from D.C. Broadcast on VHF (ch 7 and 9).  I bet you get FOX and NBC but not ABC nor CBS, correct? You'll probably need a different antenna for those. 

I can say, though, that the Clearstream v2 is a great UHF antenna. I am about 90 miles north of El Paso, TX and pick up all the channels from there.


----------



## Pete

TWL said:


> Pete, that antenna is mainly a UHF antenna with just two elements for VHF. I believe ABC and CBS from D.C. Broadcast on VHF (ch 7 and 9).  I bet you get FOX and NBC but not ABC nor CBS, correct? You'll probably need a different antenna for those.
> 
> I can say, though, that the Clearstream v2 is a great UHF antenna. I am about 90 miles north of El Paso, TX and pick up all the channels from there.



You are correct, I get Fox 5 and NBC 4 but not ABC 7 or CBS 9.  What antenna would you recommend?


----------



## GWguy

FYI, I get CBS on 16.1 WBOC and ABC on 47.1 ABC47, both in the UHF range, but they are from Salisbury on the Eastern Shore.  The rotor really helps in getting the best signal.


----------



## RoseRed

TWL said:


> Pete, that antenna is mainly a UHF antenna with just two elements for VHF. I believe ABC and CBS from D.C. Broadcast on VHF (ch 7 and 9).  I bet you get FOX and NBC but not ABC nor CBS, correct? You'll probably need a different antenna for those.
> 
> I can say, though, that the Clearstream v2 is a great UHF antenna. I am about 90 miles north of El Paso, TX and pick up all the channels from there.



Did you move?


----------



## Ken King

Pete said:


> So and update:
> 
> Its been 2 weeks since we cut the cord and started using Hulu live and antenna.
> 
> I mounted a Clearstream 2V (60+ mile) antenna on the peak of the roof and pointed it first at 360 which is the heading to Baltimore.  Got 26 channels but not the ones the SO liked out of DC.  Went back up and pointed it at 326 which is the heading to DC and got only a few but not the ones I was looking for.  This was on a 52 inch which is nearing 10 years old.  On a hunch I went and programmed a brand new 42 inch TV on the same antenna and got 36 channels including the ones she was wanting out od DC.
> 
> So I believe that due to the age of the big TV it is not capable of detecting the channels the new one is.
> 
> I went direct antenna to big tv, then disconnected and went direct into smaller tv, no splitter.


Pete, for your heading did you add 11 degrees to convert magnetic north to true north?  Might help you get stronger signal by getting a better direction setting.


----------



## TWL

Pete said:


> You are correct, I get Fox 5 and NBC 4 but not ABC 7 or CBS 9.  What antenna would you recommend?



Sorry, I can't say I do.


----------



## TWL

RoseRed said:


> Did you move?



Yep. Been in New Mexico over a year now.


----------



## Dakota

TWL said:


> Sorry, I can't say I do.



With the 4V we pick up, 4, 5, 7 , 9, 20 and 50  (plus) and as the crow flies, we are not all that much closer to the towers.  :shrug:


Actually, I am very surprised we pick up as well as we do being so far from the towers. 


My husband about tripped over the clearstream 4V at best buy as an open box special.  We opened it up, made sure everything was in the box and hoped for the best.  After we checked out, we ran to the car like we stole it; it was that good of a deal. 

There is a Facebook page called "Cord Cutting Tech Support" that I have found very helpful with over 20K + people as members.


----------



## Pete

Dakota said:


> With the 4V we pick up, 4, 5, 7 , 9, 20 and 50  (plus) and as the crow flies, we are not all that much closer to the towers.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> Actually, I am very surprised we pick up as well as we do being so far from the towers.
> 
> 
> My husband about tripped over the clearstream 4V at best buy as an open box special.  We opened it up, made sure everything was in the box and hoped for the best.  After we checked out, we ran to the car like we stole it; it was that good of a deal.
> 
> There is a Facebook page called "Cord Cutting Tech Support" that I have found very helpful with over 20K + people as members.


I got the 2V the same way.  Honestly if I could get 4, 5, 7 and 9 I would call it good.  Unfortunately 7 and 9 are VHF and I don't get them at all. I get 5 good and 4 sometimes.  I might go and get a 4V.  I can't decide


----------



## Dakota

Dish has been out about an hour for us due to the weather but my OTA is still working clearly.  

That is why I have always said that even if you don't use your OTA for the intended purpose (to completely cut the cord), it still has a valuable purpose.  

Hopefully we keep internet but I have doubts.


----------



## Dakota

Discovery Is Trying to Buy HGTV to Create a $3 Streaming Service

http://cordcuttersnews.com/discovery-trying-buy-hgtv-create-3-streaming-service/


----------



## Dakota

Roku is Launching a* Free* Streaming Service Today  

http://cordcuttersnews.com/roku-launching-free-streaming-service-today/


TONS of free movies - worth adding!


----------



## jazz lady

Dakota said:


> Roku is Launching a* Free* Streaming Service Today
> 
> http://cordcuttersnews.com/roku-launching-free-streaming-service-today/
> 
> 
> TONS of free movies - worth adding!



Awesome.  I have a 32" Samsung TV I got last month and bought the Roku Premiere last week at Wally World for $60 - totally impressed with them both!  Now add this free channel plus all the other ones. And I already had a subscription to Netflix and it was so easy setting that up on Roku.  I am set!


----------



## Dakota

jazz lady said:


> Awesome.  I have a 32" Samsung TV I got last month and bought the Roku Premiere last week at Wally World for $60 - totally impressed with them both!  Now add this free channel plus all the other ones. And I already had a subscription to Netflix and it was so easy setting that up on Roku.  I am set!



PlutoTV is another one I like - it works with my OTA and gives me a few extra channels.  Many 24/7 news channels.  


Hulu just changed their interface and I hate it.  

It makes my head hurt and the background is just too light for viewing.  I don't see a way to change the settings and a search online shows many unhappy people with this change.


----------



## jazz lady

Dakota said:


> PlutoTV is another one I like - it works with my OTA and gives me a few extra channels.  Many 24/7 news channels.



I briefly looked at PlutoTV the other night and was impressed with the variety of options - for FREE! 



> Hulu just changed their interface and I hate it.
> 
> It makes my head hurt and the background is just too light for viewing.  I don't see a way to change the settings and a search online shows many unhappy people with this change.



It looks interesting, but I don't know if it is worth me having two paid subscription services as I rarely stop long enough to watch anything.  I think Hulu has a free trial period so I may try it out eventually.


----------



## Clem72

The new Hulu interface is to facilitate the use of their streaming TV service.  I agree that it sucks, FF/RW no longer shows a preview, it's hard to see what is selected, they no longer show original airdate, and finding anything except for the latest episode or last unwatched episode of a series is a hassle.


----------



## Dakota

Svengoolie   

Some people were rather pissed METV changed Svengoolie to a new time on the East Coast.  They moved the time from 10 p.m to 8 p.m. but they said last week was the highest amount of viewers in history.  Now granted, they showed _Frankenstein _but still. 

Now for other OTA people in our area, I was having trouble with channels 7 and 9 for nearly 2 weeks.  I changed the amp but learned the amp wasn't a problem.  This past weekend everything returned to normal and it seems 7 and 9 have better signals.

I was wondering if other OTA peeps noticed a signal loss on those channels?


I still have satellite TV (Dish) on just 1 TV.  My husband couldn't live with just OTA and likes the fact he can use his phone to view while working his odd ball hours.  I am the one who is totally fine with just OTA.


----------



## GWguy

I wasn't pissed, but just forgot.  Tuned in tonight at the tail end of WereWolf.

My antenna is UHF only, so I don't get 7/9 as they are VHF.  Can't verify that for ya.  But I have noticed that all channels have been a bit weak recently.  Might be a change in the atmosphere as winter is approaching.  Should get better soon.


----------



## Pete

2 months without cable or direct tv and we are loving it.  We catch football on Hulu live and stream other local stations.  We cannot stream ABC because they have some retarded licensing thing going on and only allow streaming live TV in about 20 markets like Des Moines and Cleveland but Hulu carries football games carried on ABC anyway.

The antenna is a bust.  It may pick up a couple channels one day, none the next and 20 the day after.  Too hit or miss to be considered reliable.


----------



## Dakota

GWguy said:


> I wasn't pissed, but just forgot.  Tuned in tonight at the tail end of WereWolf.
> 
> My antenna is UHF only, so I don't get 7/9 as they are VHF.  Can't verify that for ya.  But I have noticed that all channels have been a bit weak recently.  Might be a change in the atmosphere as winter is approaching.  Should get better soon.


I think they did it because us East Coast people are the highest viewers. 

7 and 9 are back.  It makes me wonder if PeakeNet's antennas could have been causing some issues as they get themselves set up.  Our signal looks like it has increased on some channels but again, that could be the cooler temps.


----------



## Dakota

Pete said:


> 2 months without cable or direct tv and we are loving it.  We catch football on Hulu live and stream other local stations.  We cannot stream ABC because they have some retarded licensing thing going on and only allow streaming live TV in about 20 markets like Des Moines and Cleveland but Hulu carries football games carried on ABC anyway.
> 
> The antenna is a bust.  It may pick up a couple channels one day, none the next and 20 the day after.  Too hit or miss to be considered reliable.



2 months is great - the hard part is over.  

I love stream watching because it is better content.  That mindless surfing is a huge time sucker.


----------



## littlelady

We cut the cord today.  We went with DirectTV last Oct when we moved to Olney.  It was 100 a month, and they said that in a year, when time for renewal, there would be a promo.  Well, our year is up, and our bill went up to 150; and we called; they said sorry no promo at this time.  So bye.  We were cut off tonight at midnight, have to pay 220 in early termination.  Went with Hulu for 40 a month.  So far we like it.  And, as others have said, change gets some getting used to. We can put these monopolies out of biz, one customer at a time.  I have lots of books I should have been reading, anyway.  Also, it never took much to knock out our connection, as far as weather, and all.  See ya, DTV!  

There are so many choices out there now.  Legal and illegal.  We went with legal. Illegal is cheaper, but you know how that goes.  The initial investment for sticks and boxes cost us, but in 4 months we will break even, and then be paying 100 less a month.  Hope this helps y'all to decide what to do.

When we first moved to Calvert, there was no cable in our area.  Comcast finally got there and it was great.  Then, every Dec, their bill would show an increase for nothing changed in what we were getting.  I fought them every year, and would get some reduction in price, but not great.  When we moved, Comcast wanted to charge us the termination fee, also. My argument was we were loyal customers for 16 years; payments on time, etc. They should have never messed with me on that.  I didn't back down, and they took the termination fee off.  Small victories. Couldn't make that argument with DTV.  Moving on, now, to more independence.  Hub and I were talking tonight that we, obviously, were not the only people in America, today, that cut the cord.  Good luck, monopolies.  Your days are numbered.


----------



## Dakota

So on Sling or NBC Sports app, can you watch hockey???


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Dakota said:


> So on Sling or NBC Sports app, can you watch hockey???



Depending on which sling package you have you will have either FS1, FS2 and local Fox affiliate or ESPN 1 & 2,  with both you will get the NBC affiliate in the area and some NBC Sports channels.  

What channel carries the hockey games you want to watch is the question?


----------



## Dakota

PeoplesElbow said:


> Depending on which sling package you have you will have either FS1, FS2 and local Fox affiliate or ESPN 1 & 2,  with both you will get the NBC affiliate in the area and some NBC Sports channels.
> 
> What channel carries the hockey games you want to watch is the question?




At one time, Sling was going to get Comcast Sportsnet but it seemed like it was never going to happen so I was curious if they did get that channel and if people could watch the local caps play???

I just don't want to sign back up and be disappointed.


----------



## Dakota

https://try.philo.com/


^Reviews are excellent on this new streaming service.  I did the 48 hour viewing special and thought it was very good.


----------



## SamSpade

Dakota said:


> https://try.philo.com/
> 
> 
> ^Reviews are excellent on this new streaming service.  I did the 48 hour viewing special and thought it was very good.



Funny I just ran across that this morning while browsing streaming channels on the Roku.
What makes these kinds of packages appealing is either 

1. They can REPLACE cable or
2. They are cheap enough to try, because they offer original content or some other advantage - like live sports during a local blackout.

Most of these - can't - because most of the stuff we watch is on the major networks.
While it's interesting, it's not worth the cost, to me.


----------



## Dakota

Okay - for Ruko TV people, check your updates.  Roku has been pushing out their latest update that enables you to see a TV guide for current and future.  

Settings, system, system update... to check if it is available to you yet. 

On Facebook, a great page for the latest 411 is "Cord Cutting Tech Support."  With about 30K members, you do get to see the latest news. 

Right now the new hot topic I have been seeing a great deal about is 5G.


----------



## Dakota

SamSpade said:


> Funny I just ran across that this morning while browsing streaming channels on the Roku.
> What makes these kinds of packages appealing is either
> 
> 1. They can REPLACE cable or
> 2. They are cheap enough to try, because they offer original content or some other advantage - like live sports during a local blackout.
> 
> Most of these - can't - because most of the stuff we watch is on the major networks.
> While it's interesting, it's not worth the cost, to me.



Yep.  I know what you mean but for a non sports watcher, it is worth it and cheap when you don't want to buy the cable package to get channels. 

About 2 years ago, many of my employees found the cable was no longer going to be included in their monthly rent.    So they come to me for a run down of options.  I just had 1 cave in and get the cable package though but he's a big sports watcher so the year he went without was very difficult. 

Most of my employees are transplants here working their way up to something better and don't want any commitments that keep them tied down to this area.


----------



## Dakota

My latest streaming recommendation is "The Crown" on Netflix.  2 seasons so great binge watching when you have nasty, cold, wet weather outside and your a winter wimp.


----------



## lucky_bee

Dakota said:


> My latest streaming recommendation is "The Crown" on Netflix.  2 seasons so great binge watching when you have nasty, cold, wet weather outside and your a winter wimp.



I. LOVE. THIS. SHOW.

but then again, since my family was stationed in England in the late 90s, I have a deep soft spot in my heart for British history...and now thanks to Netflix: British comedies and dramas!


----------



## lucky_bee

Dakota said:


> My latest streaming recommendation is "The Crown" on Netflix.  2 seasons so great binge watching when you have nasty, cold, wet weather outside and your a winter wimp.



I. LOVE. THIS. SHOW.

but then again, since my family was stationed in England in the late 90s, I have a deep soft spot in my heart for British history...and now thanks to Netflix: British comedies and dramas!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Dakota said:


> My latest streaming recommendation is "The Crown" on Netflix.  2 seasons so great binge watching when you have nasty, cold, wet weather outside and your a winter wimp.



I just got done watching both seasons of Frontier on Netflix,  I can't wait till season 3.


----------



## awpitt

How does everyone feel about the repeal of Net Neutrality and how it will impact "cord cutting"?


----------



## GWguy

Been seeing an ad on TV for "Black TV Box".  Supposed to get thousands of movie and tv channels at absolutely no cost.  Some reviews are question it's legality, however.

It's also a bit confusing because there are many different products with very similar names.  Black Box TV, Black Android TV Box, TV Black Box, and they all have different features and hardware.

https://www.google.com/search?q=black+tv+box&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## GWguy

awpitt said:


> How does everyone feel about the repeal of Net Neutrality and how it will impact "cord cutting"?



Right now, I still use a TV antenna on the roof and no cable/sat.  No impact here.


----------



## Dakota

awpitt said:


> How does everyone feel about the repeal of Net Neutrality and how it will impact "cord cutting"?



I was actually FOR the repeal honestly.  It really didn't do what it sounds like it does and whenever the government gets involved in anything, they ruin it.  

5G could be a game changer in the future anyway.  

As for the "Black TV Box," I would advise to stay away from that.  Many of those sites are getting shut down daily due to piracy so...


----------



## jazz lady

Dakota said:


> My latest streaming recommendation is "The Crown" on Netflix.  2 seasons so great binge watching when you have nasty, cold, wet weather outside and your a winter wimp.



Yep, winter wimp and started on this series.  So far I am loving it.    I also started watching "Glow" which reminds me of OITNB but based in the wrestling arena. 

  For a really disturbing yet fascinating documentary on Netflix, watch "Voyeur".   http://ew.com/movies/2017/12/01/voyeur-netflix-review/


----------



## Dakota

I signed up for the youtube TV free 7 day and frankly, it is pretty nice for a sports fan at $35 a month which includes the DVR.


----------



## Dakota

Monthly Services $ 44.99

America's Top 120+ (reg$67.99) $ 49.99  <-- plus has some sports channels my husband wanted 

eAutoPay Savings $5x24Mo - $ 5.00

Equipment $ 10.00

Hopper DVR Service $ 15.00

DVR Savings $5x24 Mo - $ 5.00  <---- this goes away if I don't lock into a contract
* 
Monthly Total $ 55.02 *

Monthly Services $ 44.99
Equipment $ 10.00
FCC Regulatory Fee $ 0.03


^^^ Our Dish Bill - on 1 TV and NO LOCALS 
We get our locals over the air with an antenna

Now why when this contract is up in a few months, I am going all stream?

YouTube TV is $35 a month - can be streamed on 6 devices - including Roku  - all sports, and locals 4, 5, 7, and 9 plus some other pretty good channels

Philo TV is everything else - $16 a month 3 devices - https://try.philo.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQ...ZbrWAJkhC2lVa5YPPUuWq16cO3nQt-NMaAkmIEALw_wcB
37 channel plan - Here I have DIY, ID, History channel and some other mindless crap I watch sometimes. 

Total - $51.00 a month

more people can stream and both YouTube TV and Philo have DVRs that will save recordings for 30 days.


----------



## SamSpade

Dakota said:


> Monthly Services $ 44.99
> 
> America's Top 120+ (reg$67.99) $ 49.99  <-- plus has some sports channels my husband wanted
> 
> eAutoPay Savings $5x24Mo - $ 5.00
> 
> Equipment $ 10.00
> 
> Hopper DVR Service $ 15.00
> 
> DVR Savings $5x24 Mo - $ 5.00  <---- this goes away if I don't lock into a contract
> *
> Monthly Total $ 55.02 *
> 
> Monthly Services $ 44.99
> Equipment $ 10.00
> FCC Regulatory Fee $ 0.03
> 
> 
> ^^^ Our Dish Bill - on 1 TV and NO LOCALS
> We get our locals over the air with an antenna
> 
> Now why when this contract is up in a few months, I am going all stream?
> 
> YouTube TV is $35 a month - can be streamed on 6 devices - including Roku  - all sports, and locals 4, 5, 7, and 9 plus some other pretty good channels
> 
> Philo TV is everything else - $16 a month 3 devices - https://try.philo.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQ...ZbrWAJkhC2lVa5YPPUuWq16cO3nQt-NMaAkmIEALw_wcB
> 37 channel plan - Here I have DIY, ID, History channel and some other mindless crap I watch sometimes.
> 
> Total - $51.00 a month
> 
> more people can stream and both YouTube TV and Philo have DVRs that will save recordings for 30 days.




This is great. Admittedly, the slow move towards streaming only for my family has been spotty or non-existent coverage of:
1. Live TV
2. DVR availability
3. Major network coverage 
4. Convenience (let's face it, having to swap out of one service to another to get one channel ain't fun) and
5. Expand-ability and corresponding pricing.

One of the great things about cable is that basic cable costs very little to expand - although DVR expansion is not.
I've always been annoyed at the idea that costs should be so much more just for having ONE MORE TV
(although I get it for streaming - somewhat - because you're actually increasing bandwidth usage with each device).

Right now, I'm ok with watching something on Netflix - or Amazon - or Hulu - or CBS All Access - or any other streaming channel -
but I can see how it gets confusing. For example when my father in law watches our kids, I can see that he 
clicks on ONE streaming channel because he doesn't "get" how it works. Why not? *I* don't always. I forget which channel
on which streaming source the show we want to watch is on. I think what people WANT is one simple interface
to get everything they want - which is what cable offers right now. 

It does look to me like YouTube TV just about covers everything already. 
Do you know if they have plans to improve or expand?


----------



## Dakota

SamSpade said:


> Do you know if they have plans to improve or expand?




Yes they do...


If you sign up BEFORE March 13th -your price is locked - after that - price will go up w/the add on channels. 

https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/14/...nounced-tnt-tbs-cnn-adult-swim-price-increase


----------



## Dakota

Out of everything I have tested, which includes Sling, Directv Now, Hulu live - Youtube TV has been the best, in my opinion and with Philo TV to fill in the gaps, it seems like a cable cutters dream & both have DVRs.


----------



## Dakota

Philo TV has a guide now which makes the way it works so much better. 

I am still a Youtube TV user and still love it in combination with Philo.


----------



## SamSpade

Dakota said:


> Philo TV has a guide now which makes the way it works so much better.
> 
> I am still a Youtube TV user and still love it in combination with Philo.



Curious - looking over the lists - what on Philo to you is worth the 16 bucks a month?


----------



## Dakota

SamSpade said:


> Curious - looking over the lists - what on Philo to you is worth the 16 bucks a month?



https://try.philo.com/  Animal Planet, History Channel, HGTV - between those we watch a few shows. 

My husband is a Deadliest Catch fan and I enjoy some of the true crime/documentary shows.


----------



## SamSpade

Dakota said:


> https://try.philo.com/  Animal Planet, History Channel, HGTV - between those we watch a few shows.
> 
> My husband is a Deadliest Catch fan and I enjoy some of the true crime/documentary shows.



Well, the reason I asked of course is, I looked at the list. I like those channels - but not enough to pay money for them.
Considering dumping my CBS All Access also - I only got it to watch Star Trek Discovery - and it's only on for a few months
out of the year, and none of the other offerings seem worth it.


----------



## SamSpade

Ok, got a Roku for the home office, and so I am experimenting. The office is the test bed for future cord-cutting.

I looked at YouTube TV and Sling - neither one offers all of the networks. I could have sworn they did.
Am I wrong?


----------



## awpitt

SamSpade said:


> Ok, got a Roku for the home office, and so I am experimenting. The office is the test bed for future cord-cutting.
> 
> I looked at YouTube TV and Sling - neither one offers all of the networks. I could have sworn they did.
> Am I wrong?



I guess it depends on which networks you want.  I know Youtube TV has all of the local DC metro channels.  I haven't seen any of the streaming TV services that have every single channel that I want. I guess you have to go with whichever one comes the closest.


----------



## SamSpade

awpitt said:


> I guess it depends on which networks you want.  I know Youtube TV has all of the local DC metro channels. .



It does? I must be looking at the wrong page. Let me get back to you.


----------



## SamSpade

SamSpade said:


> It does? I must be looking at the wrong page. Let me get back to you.



Never mind. Yes, you are right. You have to press the "Browse More" button...


----------



## awpitt

SamSpade said:


> Never mind. Yes, you are right. You have to press the "Browse More" button...



You had me wondering for a second there.  I had to double check.   NBC4, FOX5, WJLA7, and WUSA9.


----------



## SamSpade

awpitt said:


> You had me wondering for a second there.  I had to double check.   NBC4, FOX5, WJLA7, and WUSA9.




I have a very basic "must have" list that also includes The CW.  All the Arrowverse shows and so on (except Supergirl - too PC).
That, plus USA, TNT, TBS, SyFy and BBC America, and that is almost every show we watch.
Now that we're used to streaming other channels, I could do without a lot of regular cable offers.
We just have too much stuff we want. Wife and I still have to START binging Outlander and Man in the High Castle for the latest season.

I'd REALLY like Baltimore channels, if only to get Ravens when they're not on locally.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SamSpade said:


> Ok, got a Roku for the home office, and so I am experimenting. The office is the test bed for future cord-cutting.
> 
> I looked at YouTube TV and Sling - neither one offers all of the networks. I could have sworn they did.
> Am I wrong?



Not sure about youtube,  but Sling and Hulu Live do not,  CBS is only through CBS all Access as far as I know.  

ABC lets you watch their stuff a week after it airs on their app for free,  so sling gets me NBC and Fox, and I pay CBS during college football season to watch college football.  

I gave the Hulu Live free trial a go because it had ABC on it,  but it did not have AMC and that was a deal breaker for me.  I also did not like the interface anywhere near as much as the Sling interface.


----------



## awpitt

PeoplesElbow said:


> Not sure about youtube,  but Sling and Hulu Live do not,  CBS is only through CBS all Access as far as I know.
> 
> ABC lets you watch their stuff a week after it airs on their app for free,  so sling gets me NBC and Fox, and I pay CBS during college football season to watch college football.
> 
> I gave the Hulu Live free trial a go because it had ABC on it,  but it did not have AMC and that was a deal breaker for me.  I also did not like the interface anywhere near as much as the Sling interface.



As I mentioned earlier, YouTube TV has all of the DC metro channels live which covers ABC, CBS, and NBC.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

awpitt said:


> As I mentioned earlier, YouTube TV has all of the DC metro channels live which covers ABC, CBS, and NBC.



Oh that's good,  I thought CBS was refusing to play nice with anyone to sell their own service.


----------



## awpitt

PeoplesElbow said:


> Oh that's good,  I thought CBS was refusing to play nice with anyone to sell their own service.



Well, it seems they're playing nice with YouTube TV.  At least for now.


----------



## stgislander

Sorry to bump an old thread, but it seemed more appropriate than starting a new one.

I'm going to be switching my homeplace up in Western MD from cable to streaming TV.  All my Mom had was cable TV, and my wife and I would rather have Internet.  If it works well up there, we'll likely do the same down here.

For regular TV it appears that Hulu and Sling are the top two choices.  Is it a matter of "six of one half dozen of the other" between the two or is one obviously better than the others?


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but it seemed more appropriate than starting a new one.
> 
> I'm going to be switching my homeplace up in Western MD from cable to streaming TV.  All my Mom had was cable TV, and my wife and I would rather have Internet.  If it works well up there, we'll likely do the same down here.
> 
> For regular TV it appears that Hulu and Sling are the top two choices.  Is it a matter of "six of one half dozen of the other" between the two or is one obviously better than the others?


I have a Roku stick.  I only pay for Netflix and YouTubeTV or an occasional movie on Vudu.  YTTV has a DVR function that sold me.  I DVR most shows and watch later and FF through the commercials.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I have a Roku stick.  I only pay for Netflix and *YouTubeTV* or an occasional movie on Vudu.  YTTV has a DVR function that sold me.  I DVR most shows and watch later and FF through the commercials.











						If You Have YouTube TV, Prepare to Lose 17 Channels Friday — Best Life
					

If you use YouTube TV as your TV provider, you could be about to lose more than a dozen channels by the end of the week.




					bestlifeonline.com


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> I have a Roku stick.  I only pay for Netflix and YouTubeTV or an occasional movie on Vudu.  YTTV has a DVR function that sold me.  I DVR most shows and watch later and FF through the commercials.


Mom's TV is a Roku.  Would I still need a stick?


----------



## jazz lady

stgislander said:


> Mom's TV is a Roku.  Would I still need a stick?


No.  I have a Roku TV and it's built into it.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> If You Have YouTube TV, Prepare to Lose 17 Channels Friday — Best Life
> 
> 
> If you use YouTube TV as your TV provider, you could be about to lose more than a dozen channels by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bestlifeonline.com


Thanks.  I only watch a few of those occasionally.  I'd be happy with the discount!


----------



## gemma_rae

stgislander said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but it seemed more appropriate than starting a new one.
> 
> I'm going to be switching my homeplace up in Western MD from cable to streaming TV.  All my Mom had was cable TV, and my wife and I would rather have Internet.  If it works well up there, we'll likely do the same down here.
> 
> For regular TV it appears that Hulu and Sling are the top two choices.  Is it a matter of "six of one half dozen of the other" between the two or is one obviously better than the others?


What I can tell you is if you can get CATV, the CATV provider almost certainly provides internet. Anything streaming is just watching over the internet, but you have to have the speed to prevent constant buffering. The only exception I can think of is if it's wireless like a cell phone.

P.S. Avoid Bittinger at all costs. God has cursed it.


----------



## Christy

stgislander said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but it seemed more appropriate than starting a new one.
> 
> For regular TV it appears that Hulu and Sling are the top two choices.  Is it a matter of "six of one half dozen of the other" between the two or is one obviously better than the others?



I prefer Sling.   I have tried both and like Sling better.


----------



## stgislander

gemma_rae said:


> What I can tell you is if you can get CATV, the CATV provider almost certainly provides internet. Anything streaming is just watching over the internet, but you have to have the speed to prevent constant buffering. The only exception I can think of is if it's wireless like a cell phone.
> 
> P.S. Avoid Bittinger at all costs. God has cursed it.


Understood.  The thing is Internet is cheaper than CATV.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Most services have a free trial or several months discounted. I suggest giving several a whirl to see which you like. I had Sling since 2016 but recently switched to YouTube TV because they had some channels I wanted and I didnt like the interface changes that Sling recently implemented.


----------



## awpitt

RoseRed said:


> Thanks.  I only watch a few of those occasionally.  I'd be happy with the discount!



The Youtube TV / Disney dispute has been settled.


----------



## RoseRed

awpitt said:


> The Youtube TV / Disney dispute has been settled.


I know.  But my bill for the month was 15$ less.  I don't even watch Disney or ESPN channels.


----------



## awpitt

RoseRed said:


> I know.  But my bill for the month was 15$ less.  I don't even watch Disney or ESPN channels.



My bill was less also.


----------



## PJay

Free, free at last!


----------

